# Problème de partitionnement de disque pour installation de Windows



## Voljoun (20 Novembre 2017)

Bonjour à tous,

Je possède un iMac (Retina 5K, 27 pouces, fin 2015) avec DD Fusion drive. 
Je souhaiterais installer une partition Windows sur mon ordinateur, malheureusement Bootcamp me signale une erreur lors du partitionnement du disque. 

"Votre disque n'a pas pu être partitionné
Une erreur s’est produite lors du partitionnement du disque. 
Veuillez exécuter Utilitaire de disque pour consulter et corriger l’erreur."

J'ai alors essayé de le réparer à l'aide de SOS de l'utilitaire disque, il n'a rien trouvé d'anormal. J'ai réessayé en mode récupération, le message suivant est apparu:
"Le volume logique core storage fourni est de taille incorrecte. Vous devriez réparer l'intégralité du disque"

J'ai également essayé de rebooter en mode Single User et lancer un "fsck -fy", mais aucune erreur n'a été détécté. 

J'aimerai donc trouver une solution en évitant la réinstallation complète. 

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (20 Novembre 2017)

Salut

Depuis le terminal (applications/utilitaires), peux-tu donner les retours de la commande :
*diskutil list*


----------



## Voljoun (20 Novembre 2017)

/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1

   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            999.3 GB   disk0s2

   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3


/dev/disk1 (internal):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         24.0 GB    disk1

   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk1s1

   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            23.6 GB    disk1s2

   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk1s3


/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +813.0 GB   disk2

                                Logical Volume on disk1s2, disk0s2

                                6BEFF5C7-CB6F-4944-9C1B-7128587F1571

                                Unencrypted Fusion Drive


/dev/disk4 (disk image):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                            W10AIOx86FR20171029    +2.9 GB     disk4


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (20 Novembre 2017)

Hou là il manque du monde sur ton fusion-drive.

Tente la commande :
*diskutil cs resizestack 6BEFF5C7-CB6F-4944-9C1B-7128587F1571 0b*


----------



## Voljoun (20 Novembre 2017)

The Core Storage Logical Volume UUID is 6BEFF5C7-CB6F-4944-9C1B-7128587F1571

Started CoreStorage operation

Error: -69674: The provided Core Storage logical volume has an incorrect size; you should run whole-disk repair


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (20 Novembre 2017)

Donc 
*diskutil repairVolume disk2*


----------



## Voljoun (21 Novembre 2017)

Error starting file system repair for disk2 Macintosh HD: Unable to unmount volume for repair (-69673)


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (21 Novembre 2017)

Tu peux démarrer en mode Recovery (cmd+r lors du boot) et là dans le menu tu sélectionnes Utilitaires/Terminal.
Là tu tapes les commandes :
*diskutil list*
et
*diskutil cs list*
et tu fais un copier des résultats.
Tu quittes le terminal puis dans le menu à 4 choix, tu cliques sur "Obtenir de l'aide"
Là tu ouvres un navigateur et tu peux te connecter au forum macg pour faire un coller du résultat ci-dessus, de préférence entre balises Code :


----------



## Voljoun (21 Novembre 2017)

```
-bash-3.2# diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            999.3 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         24.0 GB    disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            23.6 GB    disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk1s3

/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +2.1 GB     disk2
   1:                  Apple_HFS OS X Base System        2.0 GB     disk2s1

/dev/disk3 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +813.0 GB   disk3
                                 Logical Volume on disk1s2, disk0s2
                                 6BEFF5C7-CB6F-4944-9C1B-7128587F1571
                                 Unencrypted Fusion Drive

/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +5.2 MB     disk4

/dev/disk5 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *2.0 GB     disk5
   1:                 DOS_FAT_32 USB TONTON              2.0 GB     disk5s1

/dev/disk6 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk6

/dev/disk7 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk7

/dev/disk8 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk8

/dev/disk9 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk9

/dev/disk10 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk10

/dev/disk11 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk11

/dev/disk12 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +12.6 MB    disk12

/dev/disk13 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk13

/dev/disk14 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk14

/dev/disk15 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk15

/dev/disk16 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk16

/dev/disk17 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk17

/dev/disk18 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk18

/dev/disk19 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk19

/dev/disk20 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk20

/dev/disk21 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk21

/dev/disk22 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk22

-bash-3.2# diskutil cs list
CoreStorage logical volume groups (1 found)
|
+-- Logical Volume Group 977DB38F-C9E0-47B7-8F30-AA507A9B86AD
    =========================================================
    Name:         Macintosh HD
    Status:       Online
    Size:         1022898851840 B (1.0 TB)
    Free Space:   208994217984 B (209.0 GB)
    |
    +-< Physical Volume 5E6C1DF8-160B-4C6E-86CF-7459DD2A9EEF
    |   ----------------------------------------------------
    |   Index:    0
    |   Disk:     disk1s2
    |   Status:   Online
    |   Size:     23553724416 B (23.6 GB)
    |
    +-< Physical Volume 763D2289-8FA2-44B1-93D1-B5F658B05244
    |   ----------------------------------------------------
    |   Index:    1
    |   Disk:     disk0s2
    |   Status:   Online
    |   Size:     999345127424 B (999.3 GB)
    |
    +-> Logical Volume Family 57B31007-23A2-4D00-97A9-A52A93D9BC1C
        ----------------------------------------------------------
        Encryption Type:         None
        |
        +-> Logical Volume 6BEFF5C7-CB6F-4944-9C1B-7128587F1571
            ---------------------------------------------------
            Disk:                  disk3
            Status:                Online
            Size (Total):          812999901184 B (813.0 GB)
            Revertible:            No
            LV Name:               Macintosh HD
            Volume Name:           Macintosh HD
            Content Hint:          Apple_HFS
            LVG Type:              Fusion, Sparse
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (21 Novembre 2017)

Donc là tu vas pouvoir réparer à tout va :
*diskutil repairdisk disk0*
puis
*diskutil repairvolume disk0s2*


----------



## macomaniac (22 Novembre 2017)

Salut *Voljoun
*
Le tableau détaillé du système de stockage* CoreStorage* du Fusion Drive --> montre que la capacité totale du *Conteneur* (*Groupe de Volumes Logiques*) est de *1 To* > et que ce *Conteneur* repose bien sur 2 magasins de stockage physique des écritures = *Physical Volumes* compris dans 2 partitions de disques qui font : en *disk1s2* = *23,6 Go* et en *disk0s2* = *999,3 Go*. On obtient bien la taille totale de *1 To*.

Par contre > si tu examines le *Volume Logique* qui est un disque virtuel exporté à partir des 2 magasins de stockage physique --> tu  remarques que sa taille fait seulement *813 Go*. Ce qui revient à dire que le disque virtuel du *Volume Logique* laisse inemployé un espace * 187 Go* sur les magasins de stockage physique > et plus particulièment sur celui du HDD (*disk0s2*). Par suite de cette réduction de taille du *Volume Logique* > le volume *Macintosh HD* au format *Apple_HFS+* qui monte sur l'espace du *Volume Logique* --> offre la même réduction de taille utile que celle de son disque virtuel support = *813 Go*.

Ce type d'inadéquation : taille du *Volume Logique* < somme des tailles des magasins de stockage *Physical Volumes* --> est une erreur de taille interne à un* Conteneur CoreStorage* :

```
The provided Core Storage logical volume has an incorrect size
```

Cette erreur de taille interne au *Conteneur* provient toujours d'un accident logique > régulièrement lors d'une opération de partitionnement initiée par l'«Assistant BootCamp» --> soit pour créer une partition *BOOTCAMP* > soit pour supprimer une partition *BOOTCAMP*.

D'après ton premier message > il semble que ce soit intervenu pendant une opération de création d'une partition *BOOTCAMP*.

Une opération de réduction (dans le cas présent) enveloppe toujours des sous-opérations complexes -->


il faut réduire la taille globale du *Conteneur Corestorage* > réduire la partition *disk0s2* du HDD qui contient le magasin de stockage physique *Physical Store* principal (le seul qui puisse être donneur) > réduire la taille du *Volume Logique* exporté à partir des 2 magasins de stockage physique > ce qui implique enfin une réduction du volume *Macintosh HD* monté sur le Volume Logique.


ces sous-opérations de réduction ne peuvent pas être concomitantes --> elles s'effectuent donc avec un décalage temporel qui suit le protocole suivant : la réduction de la paire logique : *Volume Logique + volume Apple_HFS+ Macintosh HD* est effectuée en premier > puis la réduction de la paire : *Conteneur CoreStorage global + magasin de stockage Physical Volume* est effectuée en second.


si jamais un incident logique survient > cela signifie que la séquence temporelle est cassée --> dans ton cas > il y a eu réduction de la paire : *Volume Logique + volume Apple_HFS+ Macintosh HD* à *813 Go* > mais il y a eu juste pile au moment de la complétion de cette opération une interruption de l'enchaînement  > et la sous-opération : réduction de la paire *Conteneur CoreStorage global + magasin de stockage Physical Volume* ne s'est pas effectuée.

En somme : ton Fusion Drive actuel reflète ce décalage temporel --> c'est comme si la paire : *Conteneur global + magasin de stockage physique disk0s2* du HDD se trouvait "en retard" de l'opération globale de réduction de taille > ou comme si la paire *Volume Logique + volume Apple_HFS+ Macintosh HD* se trouvait "en avance".

Situation actuellement figée.

Il arrive que des commandes de réparation de la table de partition du HDD passées dans un *Terminal* de la session *Recovery* débloquent cette situation > conformément à la préconisation :

```
you should run whole-disk repair
```
 (vous devriez lancer une réparation de la table de partition *GUID* du disque impliqué = le HDD)

Mais l'expérience montre qu'il s'agit plutôt là de cas exceptionnels --> habituellement > les erreurs de taille interne à un *CoreStorage* demeurent irréparables.

Il est possible (et même envisageable) que tu aies à sauvegarder tes données dans un volume externe démarrable (clone) > à supprimer ton Fusion Drive à partir du clone > à le re-créer > enfin à cloner le clone à l'envers dans le volume du nouveau Fusion Drive ayant récupéré une taille valide.


----------



## Voljoun (23 Novembre 2017)

Merci beaucoup pour votre analyse très technique,

J'ai fais une copie de mes données sur un disque dur externe, car l'étape de jeanjd63 impliquait une possible altération du disque.

dois je continuer comme le proposait JeanJd63 ou serait il plus simple que je réinstalle le disque depuis le mode cmd+R?


----------



## macomaniac (23 Novembre 2017)

*Voljoun*

Ré-installer l'OS ne fera pas changer la taille du volume de destination de l'installation (= *Macintosh HD*) d'un iota, donc ne changera rien à rien.

Passe les commandes de *Jean* dans le *Terminal* de la *Recovery* (elles lancent une réparation au niveau du HDD) > puis une fois re-démarré normalement sur l'OS > vérifie si le volume *Macintosh HD *a récupéré sa taille normale ou non.



Voljoun a dit:


> J'ai fais une copie de mes données sur un disque dur externe



Il faudrait en fait que tu fasse un clone (copie-miroir démarrable de l'ensemble des données du volume *Macintosh HD*) avec un logiciel de clonage - pour le cas où il te faudrait démarrer sur un système externe et supprimer / puis recréer le Fusion Drive.


----------



## yayannick (2 Décembre 2017)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai un problème similaire et j'aurai besoin de votre aide précieuse. J'ai eu une erreur d'installation Window et ma partition de 250gb à disparu :/
Si j'ai bien compris les différents poste vous avons besoin de ça:


```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            765.4 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
/dev/disk1 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         24.0 GB    disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            23.6 GB    disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk1s3
/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS yaya                   +788.0 GB   disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk1s2, disk0s2
                                 DE07681F-E89E-4C77-B4EC-784E576D452E
                                 Unencrypted Fusion Drive
/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     Apple_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk3
   1:        Apple_partition_map                         32.3 KB    disk3s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS LaCie                   1.0 TB     disk3s3
```

et 


```
CoreStorage logical volume groups (1 found)
|
+-- Logical Volume Group 87A12C4A-C19C-4ED3-8621-C587FDF234D8
    =========================================================
    Name:         Macintosh HD
    Status:       Online
    Size:         788904775680 B (788.9 GB)
    Free Space:   28672 B (28.7 KB)
    |
    +-< Physical Volume E653B510-7F27-415A-B093-FE8425ECAF03
    |   ----------------------------------------------------
    |   Index:    0
    |   Disk:     disk1s2
    |   Status:   Online
    |   Size:     23553724416 B (23.6 GB)
    |
    +-< Physical Volume 3FB09BC7-7C6D-4257-97C8-DF47AEACC226
    |   ----------------------------------------------------
    |   Index:    1
    |   Disk:     disk0s2
    |   Status:   Online
    |   Size:     765351051264 B (765.4 GB)
    |
    +-> Logical Volume Family 67D94645-B70C-4E69-9194-042BC35363E5
        ----------------------------------------------------------
        Encryption Type:         None
        |
        +-> Logical Volume DE07681F-E89E-4C77-B4EC-784E576D452E
            ---------------------------------------------------
            Disk:                  disk2
            Status:                Online
            Size (Total):          788000014336 B (788.0 GB)
            Revertible:            No
            LV Name:               yaya
            Volume Name:           yaya
            Content Hint:          Apple_HFS
            LVG Type:              Fusion, Sparse
```

J'espère que vous pourrez m'aider.

Merci d'avance


----------



## macomaniac (2 Décembre 2017)

Bonsoir *yayannick
*
Tu as bien posté les tableaux.

Passe la commande (en copier-coller direct) :

```
diskutil coreStorage resizeStack DE07681F-E89E-4C77-B4EC-784E576D452E 0b
```


cette commande requiert le re-dimensionnement du conteneur *CoreStorage* > en prenant pour cible l'*UUID* du *Logical Volume* et pour option de taille *0b* (= *0*_*b*yte qui s'interprète : "_récupérer tout l'espace libre disponible sans en excepter aucun byte_")

elle est susceptible d'avorter pour plusieurs raisons : erreur dans le système de fichiers *jhfs+* du volume terminal *yaya* / erreur de taille  interne dans le *CoreStorage*

- si tu n'as pas obtenu d'erreur > reposte le tableau retourné par un *diskutil list* ; si tu as obtenu un message d'erreur > poste l'affichage retourné par la commande.


----------



## yayannick (2 Décembre 2017)

Bonsoir macomaniac,

tout d'abord, merci pour votre réponse très rapide.

Voici le tableau et si j'ai bien compris, j'ai eu une très bonne nouvelle 


```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            999.3 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s4
/dev/disk1 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         24.0 GB    disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            23.6 GB    disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk1s3
/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS yaya                   +1.0 TB     disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk1s2, disk0s2
                                 DE07681F-E89E-4C77-B4EC-784E576D452E
                                 Unencrypted Fusion Drive
/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     Apple_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk3
   1:        Apple_partition_map                         32.3 KB    disk3s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS LaCie                   1.0 TB     disk3s3
```

Avant de m'enflammer j'attends avec impatience votre retour. 

Merci encore


----------



## macomaniac (2 Décembre 2017)

Oui : cette ligne -->

```
0:                  Apple_HFS yaya                   +1.0 TB     disk2
```
montre que tu as récupéré tout l'espace libéré par la suppression de la partition *BOOTCAMP*.


----------



## Shayman (3 Décembre 2017)

Bonjour ou bonsoir j'ai besoin d'aide j'ai installé Windows sur mon imac tout marche bien maisquand mon ordi redémarre il m'indique se message d'erreur "L'ordinateur a redemandé de manière inattendue ou a rencontré une erreur inattendu. L'installation de windows ne peut pas continuer .pour installer Windows cliquez sur OK pour redémarrer l'ordinateur, puis redemandez l'installation "
Je clique sur ok il redémarre puis me dit la memechose a chaque fois j'aibesoin d'aide merci d'avance


----------



## macomaniac (3 Décembre 2017)

Salut *Shayman
*
Le problème que tu exposes diffère en première instance de celui de ce fil-ci (qui est celui d'une récupération d'espace au volume *macOS* suite à la suppression d'une partition *BOOTCAMP*).

Quoique il y ait tout lieu de penser qu'en seconde instance > tu doives supprimer ta partition *BOOTCAMP* pour récupérer ensuite son espace --> je préfère répondre dans le fil spécifique que tu as créé : ☞*Gros probleme avec bootcamp*☜


----------



## alexrisin (3 Décembre 2017)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai également un problème pour ré-installer Bootcamp sur mon MBP Retina 2016. Je souhaitais augmenter la taille de ma partition, donc je souhaitais la supprimer pour en recréer une nouvelle plus grande. Problème : j'ai rencontré le même type d'erreur dont parle Azeal sur ce topic : https://forums.macg.co/threads/probleme-pour-la-suppression-de-bootcamp.1299379/

Du coup je suis passé par le diskutil sur le Terminal, pour supprimer les partitions windows via les commandes :


```
diskutil eraseVolume free null
```

Puis


```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b
```

pour récupérer mon espace libre (commandes données par macomaniac sur un autre topic).

Suite à cette opération, si je fais un diskutil list, j'obtiens le tableau suivant :


```
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         500.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         500.0 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +500.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            300.0 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 42.7 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                1.0 GB     disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4
```

Aujourd'hui, je lance l'assistant bootcamp et j'obtiens le même message d'erreur que mon homologue :

*"Votre disque n'a pas pu être partitionné
Une erreur s’est produite lors du partitionnement du disque. 
Veuillez exécuter Utilitaire de disque pour consulter et corriger l’erreur."*

Lorsque j'exécute le S.O.S de l'utilitaire de disque, il me dit que tout va bien.

Du coup je sèche un peu là. Ça fait longtemps que je fais des installations Bootcamp sur mes Mac et c'est la première fois que je suis confronté à cette erreur. 

Petite précision, j'ai FileVault activé. Il me semble avoir lu quelque part que l'assistant Bootcamp ne pouvait procéder au partitionnement du disque si FileVault était activé, mais je ne suis pas sur de la véracité de cette information.

En espérant que vous comprendrez un peu plus que moi ce qui se passe, merci d'avance


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (3 Décembre 2017)

Salut @alexrisin 

Peux-tu démarrer en mode Recovery (cmd+r lors du boot) et là dans le menu tu sélectionnes Utilitaires/Terminal.
Là tu tapes la commande :
*diskutil list*
et tu fais un copier du résultat.
Tu quittes le terminal puis dans le menu à 4 choix, tu cliques sur "Obtenir de l'aide"
Là tu ouvres un navigateur et tu peux te connecter au forum macg pour faire un coller du résultat ci-dessus, de préférence entre balises Code :






Tu peux revenir sur le terminal et ce coup-ci passer la commande :
*diskutil ap list*


----------



## macomaniac (3 Décembre 2017)

Salut *Alex
*
Un *Conteneur APFS* dont le volume principal est chiffré peut être rétréci pour permettre la création d'une partition *BOOTCAMP*.



alexrisin a dit:


> Veuillez exécuter Utilitaire de disque pour consulter et corriger l’erreur



Ce message signale la présence d'erreurs dans le *système de fichiers apfs* > ce qui empêche l'opération de re-dimensionnement.



alexrisin a dit:


> Lorsque j'exécute le S.O.S de l'utilitaire de disque, il me dit que tout va bien.



À partir d'un volume démarré du *Conteneur apfs* > tu ne peux que vérifier le système de fichiers > pas le réparer. Mais alors pourquoi la simple vérification dit-elle que tout va bien ? - j'ai constaté moi-même un bogue dans l'«Utilitaire de Disque» > qui fait que, même en cas d'erreurs constatées, le code de sortie de la vérification est toujours *0* (= sans erreurs).

Démarre les 2 touches *⌘R* tenues pressées ensemble = démarrage en mode *Recovery*. Lance l'«Utilitaire de Disque» > fais un *S.O.S.* sur le *Conteneur* > puis un autre sur le volume *Macintosh HD*.

Pourquoi ce démarrage en mode *Recovery* va-t-il permettre une réparation > le volume *Recovery* faisant aussi partie du *Conteneur apfs* ? --> c'est que le Mac démarre en fait sur un clone en *RAM* du *RecoveryOS* contenu dans le volume *Recovery* (qui sert simplement de "source") et pas sur ce volume. De ce système indépendant > il est donc possible de réparer.

=> Tu n'as qu'à tester ensuite ton re-partitionnement.


----------



## alexrisin (3 Décembre 2017)

Bonjour @jeanjd63 et merci de ta réponse. Voici le résultat après *diskutil list* :


```
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         500.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         500.0 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +2.1 GB     disk1
   1:                  Apple_HFS OS X Base System        2.0 GB     disk1s1

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +500.0 GB   disk2
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            301.1 GB   disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 42.7 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                1.0 GB     disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk2s4

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +5.2 MB     disk3

/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk4

/dev/disk5 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk5

/dev/disk6 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk6

/dev/disk7 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk7

/dev/disk8 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk8

/dev/disk9 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk9

/dev/disk10 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +12.6 MB    disk10

/dev/disk11 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk11

/dev/disk12 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk12

/dev/disk13 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk13

/dev/disk14 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk14

/dev/disk15 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk15

/dev/disk16 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk16

/dev/disk17 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk17

/dev/disk18 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk18

/dev/disk19 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk19

/dev/disk20 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk20
```

Je retourne sur le Terminal pour faire *diskutil ap list *et j'update mon post.

EDIT pour le diskutil ap list :


```
APFS Container (1 found)
|
+-- Container disk2 FDEA14F7-ADCF-44C3-8ED7-2EA7C4F3D204
    ====================================================
    APFS Container Reference:     disk2
    Capacity Ceiling (Size):      499963174912 B (500.0 GB)
    Capacity In Use By Volumes:   303411073024 B (303.4 GB) (60.7% used)
    Capacity Available:           196552101888 B (196.6 GB) (39.3% free)
    |
    +-< Physical Store disk0s2 FE29F456-E97B-4A0C-BEB2-AEEABBDF5616
    |   -----------------------------------------------------------
    |   APFS Physical Store Disk:   disk0s2
    |   Size:                       499963174912 B (500.0 GB)
    |
    +-> Volume disk2s1 66DE60E4-27B7-4737-A127-B0FC2FDFE088
    |   ---------------------------------------------------
    |   APFS Volume Disk (Role):   disk2s1 (No specific role)
    |   Name:                      Macintosh HD (Case-insensitive)
    |   Mount Point:               Not Mounted
    |   Capacity Consumed:         301092446208 B (301.1 GB)
    |   Encrypted:                 Yes (Locked)
    |
    +-> Volume disk2s2 99D53837-BBC9-4625-ACE5-63594C540D96
    |   ---------------------------------------------------
    |   APFS Volume Disk (Role):   disk2s2 (Preboot)
    |   Name:                      Preboot (Case-insensitive)
    |   Mount Point:               Not Mounted
    |   Capacity Consumed:         42655744 B (42.7 MB)
    |   Encrypted:                 No
    |
    +-> Volume disk2s3 A02D7160-0827-4AD0-8928-7163D6C35982
    |   ---------------------------------------------------
    |   APFS Volume Disk (Role):   disk2s3 (Recovery)
    |   Name:                      Recovery (Case-insensitive)
    |   Mount Point:               Not Mounted
    |   Capacity Consumed:         1040736256 B (1.0 GB)
    |   Encrypted:                 No
    |
    +-> Volume disk2s4 85E764C7-872A-4D49-A303-6353F256CA98
        ---------------------------------------------------
        APFS Volume Disk (Role):   disk2s4 (VM)
        Name:                      VM (Case-insensitive)
        Mount Point:               Not Mounted
        Capacity Consumed:         1073762304 B (1.1 GB)
        Encrypted:                 No
```

Voilà. En espérant que cela vous aide plus que moi


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (3 Décembre 2017)

Ok.

Là tu peux tenter un 
*diskutil repairVolume disk0s2*


----------



## alexrisin (3 Décembre 2017)

D'accord je vais tenter ça et vous tenir au courant.

@macomaniac : quand je lance un SOS sur le conteneur en mode recovery, j'ai un message d'erreur :


```
Réparation du système de stockage
Exécution de fsck_apfs -y -x /dev/disk0s2
Checking volume.
Checking the container superblock.
Checking the EFI jumpstart record.
Checking the space manager.
Checking the object map.
Checking the APFS volume superblock.
Checking the object map.
error: mount_apfs exit status 73
The volume /dev/disk0s2 could not be verified completely.
Le code de sortie de la vérification du système de stockage est 78.
La vérification ou la réparation du système de stockage a échoué.
L’opération a échoué…
```


----------



## alexrisin (3 Décembre 2017)

Visiblement j'ai le même message d'erreur avec la commande :


```
Started file system repair on disk0s2
Repairing storage system
Performing fsck_apfs -y -x /dev/disk0s2
Checking volume
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the object map
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
error: mount_apfs exit status 73
The volume /dev/disk0s2 could not be verified completely
Storage system check exit code is 78
Error: -69716: Storage system verify or repair failed
Underlying error: 78: Function not implemented
```


----------



## macomaniac (3 Décembre 2017)

Le message :

```
The volume /dev/disk0s2 could not be verified completely.
Le code de sortie de la vérification du système de stockage est 78.
La vérification ou la réparation du système de stockage a échoué.
```


implique l'échec futur de ton re-partitionnement. Système de fichiers *apfs* irréparable.

Il faut que tu clones le contenu de ton volume *Macintosh HD* dans celui d'un DDE (ou que tu fasses une sauvegarde TM)  > que tu supprimes le *Conteneur APFS* du disque interne > que tu ré-installes High Sierra en *APFS* > que tu récupères les données du clone ou de la sauvegarde TM.

Pas d'autre option.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (3 Décembre 2017)

Fais un 
*diskutil ap unlockvolume disk2s1*
puis ensuite retente 
*diskutil repairVolume disk0s2*


----------



## alexrisin (3 Décembre 2017)

Je vais tenter cette dernière commande. 

Pour ce qui est du clonage ou de TM, je n’ai pas de HDE dispo à l’heure actuelle pour faire ça. 

Est-ce qu’à tout hasard réinstallation totale via la commande Cmd+Option+R fixerait ce genre de problème ?


----------



## alexrisin (3 Décembre 2017)

@jeanjd63 même erreur avec la commande que tu m'as indiquée :


```
-bash-3.2# diskutil ap unlockvolume disk2s1
Passphrase:
Unlocking any cryptographic user on APFS Volume disk2s1
Unlocked and mounted APFS Volume
-bash-3.2# diskutil repairVolume disk0s2
Started file system repair on disk0s2
Repairing storage system
Performing fsck_apfs -y -x /dev/disk0s2
Checking volume
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the object map
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
error: mount_apfs exit status 73
The volume /dev/disk0s2 could not be verified completely
Storage system check exit code is 78
Error: -69716: Storage system verify or repair failed
Underlying error: 78: Function not implemented
```


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (3 Décembre 2017)

Ok dans la solution serait de sauvegarder par Carbon Copy Cloner le contenu de ton disque sur un DDE, puis de réinitialiser ton disque et de cloner dans l'autre sens.


----------



## alexrisin (3 Décembre 2017)

Du coup je tente une réinstallation complète via le mode recovery après avoir effacé le conteneur APFS. J’espère que ça va marcher.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (3 Décembre 2017)

C'est sûr que ça va marcher, mais quid des données?


----------



## alexrisin (3 Décembre 2017)

C’est tout backup sur un HDE, j’aurais juste à faire du copy/paste et a réinstaller 2-3 soft.

Malheureusement je n’ai pas reussi à créer une partition pour faire une TM dessus, il fallait formater tout le disque pour ça et c’etait exclu. Et mon disque special TM est resté en France (je suis en deplacement à l’étranger).

Donc ca sera un peu plus long pour tout remettre en place mais ce n’est pas si grave.

Par contre par simple curiosité intellectuelle, j’aimerais bien savoir pour mon HDD interne a fait cette erreur...


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (3 Décembre 2017)

C'est certainement un problème de gestion des structures APFS qui est un système de gestion de fichiers tout récent, contrairement à HFS+ qui lui est bien plus ancien, donc rodé.


----------



## alexrisin (3 Décembre 2017)

Merci pour cet éclairage. 

Effectivement après formatage/réinstallation de MacOS ça a marché


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (3 Décembre 2017)

Ben y a des trucs qui marchent quand même.


----------



## macomaniac (4 Décembre 2017)

Salut *Alex
*


alexrisin a dit:


> par simple curiosité intellectuelle, j’aimerais bien savoir pour mon HDD interne a fait cette erreur...



Les systèmes de fichiers sont opaques à l'examen et l'*apfs* davantage encore que le *jhfs+* parce que : *a)* il est très peu documenté par Apple même > *b)* l'expérience est trop fraîche pour qu'au niveau utilisateur on en ait encore des idées opératoires.

Ce que cette courte expérience m'a montré jusqu'ici est que -->


en cas d'erreurs internes comme celle de "sur-allocation" de blocs occupés à un volume --> le code de sortie de la vérification du système de fichiers reste *0* = zéro erreurs

par contre une code de sortie = *78* > signale une erreur radicale qui ne peut pas être réparée > sans qu'on sache exactement en quoi consiste cette erreur.

C'était ton cas -->

```
Storage system check exit code is 78
```


Curieusement > tu ne paraissais pas avoir de difficultés avec ton volume *Macintosh HD* > mais une option comme le re-dimensionnement du *Conteneur APFS* était proscrite. La seule chose que tu pouvais faire > tu l'as faite : effacer le *Conteneur* et ré-installer en mode propre.

En ce qui me concerne > je soupçonne une erreur à la mise-en-place même du système de fichiers *apfs* > et pas en cours d'utilisation.

Si je reviens sur le tableau de vérification que tu as obtenu (réduit à l'essentiel) -->

```
Checking volume
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the object map
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
error: mount_apfs exit status 73
The volume /dev/disk0s2 could not be verified completely
Storage system check exit code is 78
```

je note la remarquable brièveté de l'examen > car voici ce que moi ce que j'obtiens de mon côté :

```
Checking volume
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the object map
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking snapshot 1 of 24
Checking snapshot 2 of 24
Checking snapshot 3 of 24
Checking snapshot 4 of 24
Checking snapshot 5 of 24
Checking snapshot 6 of 24
Checking snapshot 7 of 24
Checking snapshot 8 of 24
Checking snapshot 9 of 24
Checking snapshot 10 of 24
Checking snapshot 11 of 24
Checking snapshot 12 of 24
Checking snapshot 13 of 24
Checking snapshot 14 of 24
Checking snapshot 15 of 24
Checking snapshot 16 of 24
Checking snapshot 17 of 24
Checking snapshot 18 of 24
Checking snapshot 19 of 24
Checking snapshot 20 of 24
Checking snapshot 21 of 24
Checking snapshot 22 of 24
Checking snapshot 23 of 24
Checking snapshot 24 of 24
warning: apfs_num_other_fsobjects (28) is not valid (29)
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/rdisk6s1 appears to be OK
File system check exit code is 0
```

Tu noteras que le système de fichiers *apfs* obtient chez moi un code *0* alors qu'il y a un avertissement relatif à une erreur mineure.

Mais surtout tu noteras qu'après le quatuor de vérification du *Conteneur* en tant qu'ensemble -->

```
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the object map
```

qui chez toi a passé la vérification comme chez moi > le processus plante chez toi après 2 entrées de vérification :

```
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
```


qui concernent spécifiquement le volume *APFS* principal *Macintosh HD*.

L'expérience du système de fichiers *jhfs+* m'a montré que > lorsqu'il y a échec de la vérification > l'entrée qui occasionne cet échec n'est jamais nommée mais échappée d'affichage. Si l'on compare avec ma vérification qui a été complète > on s'aperçoit que l'item qui manque à l'appel chez toi est le :

```
Checking the fsroot tree
```

C'est - de loin - l'élément du système de fichiers *apfs* qui demande le plus de temps à la vérification. L'intitulé est assez cryptique : *fsroot tree* --> je traduirais par : "arborescence partant de la racine du système de fichiers" > ce qui n'est guère plus parlant. En l'état de la connaissance mince de choses --> je risquerais qu'il s'agit du catalogue des fichiers (l'équivalent du *catalog B-tree* du système de fichiers *jhfs+*).

Dans ton cas > il y a plantage direct de la vérification > ce qu'on pourrait interpréter comme un : "arborescence invalide du catalogue des fichiers".

Le fait que «FileVault» ait été activé au départ > ce qui fait que l'installation de High Sierra impliquait une conversion à l'*apfs* d'un système de stockage *CoreStorage Chiffré* --> me paraît avoir été le facteur qui a déclenché des erreurs à la mise en place de l'*apfs*.

*Désactiver* «FileVault» devrait être effectué en préalable *avant* toute mise-à-niveau à l'*APFS*.


----------



## Serpentard (11 Décembre 2017)

Bonsoir,
J'ai eu le même incident,j'ai voulu installer windows et j'ai mal effectué l'installation du coup la partition destinée à windows (à peu prés 100giga) n'est plus accessible. Je vous envoi ce que m'affiche le terminal après avoir rentré ce qui est indiqué plus haut en espérant que vous pourrez m'aider. Bonne soirée. @macomaniac @jeanjd63 


```
Last login: Mon Dec 11 22:18:40 on console
MacBook-Pro-de-Emmanuel:~ mendy$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            390.1 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
   4:                  Apple_HFS Réservé au système      104.9 MB   disk0s4
MacBook-Pro-de-Emmanuel:~ mendy$ diskutil cs list
No CoreStorage logical volume groups found
MacBook-Pro-de-Emmanuel:~ mendy$
```


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (11 Décembre 2017)

Salut @Serpentard 

Tente de faire :
*diskutil erasevolume free space disk0s4*
puis
*diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 0b*


----------



## Serpentard (12 Décembre 2017)

Mission réussie! Je vous remercie beaucoup!  @jeanjd63 


```
Last login: Tue Dec 12 01:28:13 on console
MacBook-Pro-de-Emmanuel:~ mendy$ diskutil erasevolume free space disk0s4
Started erase on disk0s4 Réservé au système
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk0
MacBook-Pro-de-Emmanuel:~ mendy$ diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 0b
Resizing to full size (fit to fill)
Started partitioning on disk0s2 Macintosh HD
Verifying the disk
Verifying file system
Using live mode
Performing live verification
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog file
Checking catalog file
Checking multi-linked files
Checking catalog hierarchy
Checking extended attributes file
Checking volume bitmap
Checking volume information
The volume Macintosh HD appears to be OK
File system check exit code is 0
Resizing
Waiting for the disks to reappear
Finished partitioning on disk0s2 Macintosh HD
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            499.2 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s4
MacBook-Pro-de-Emmanuel:~ mendy$
```


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (12 Décembre 2017)

Pas de quoi.


----------



## Vinsmoke (26 Décembre 2017)

Bonjour, il s'avère que j'ai le même problème depuis deux, trois jours, j'ai essayé de réparer mon disque en mode recovery et sans, sans succès.

Je poste sur ce topic car il ne date pas trop, 

Si une âme charitable passe par là qu'elle puisse m'aider!

_Merci d'avance,_
amicalement.

voilà ce que j'obtiens avec la commande *diskuntil *en mode recovery
*


		Bloc de code:
	

-bash-3.2# diskutil list
/dev/disk0
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI                         209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage                         121.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk0s3
/dev/disk1
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     Apple_partition_scheme                        *1.2 GB     disk1
   1:        Apple_partition_map                         30.7 KB    disk1s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Mac OS X Base System    1.2 GB     disk1s2
/dev/disk2
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *524.3 KB   disk2
/dev/disk3
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *524.3 KB   disk3
/dev/disk4
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *524.3 KB   disk4
/dev/disk5
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *524.3 KB   disk5
/dev/disk6
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *524.3 KB   disk6
/dev/disk7
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *6.3 MB     disk7
/dev/disk8
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *2.1 MB     disk8
/dev/disk9
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *1.0 MB     disk9
/dev/disk10
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *524.3 KB   disk10
/dev/disk11
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *524.3 KB   disk11
/dev/disk12
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *1.0 MB     disk12
/dev/disk13
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *3.0 TB     disk13
   1:                        EFI                         209.7 MB   disk13s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage                         1.4 TB     disk13s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.1 MB   disk13s3
   4:          Apple_CoreStorage                         801.4 GB   disk13s4
   5:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk13s5
/dev/disk14
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *15.5 GB    disk14
   1:                 DOS_FAT_32 WININSTALL              15.5 GB    disk14s1
/dev/disk15
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           *2.3 TB     disk15
-bash-3.2#

*


----------



## macomaniac (26 Décembre 2017)

Bonjour *Vinsmoke
*
Est-ce que tu parviens à ouvrir une session dans l'OS *Macintosh HD* ? ou bien est-ce que tu ne parviens pas à démarrer sur ce volume ? - je te pose cette question parce que tu as utilisé le *Terminal* de la session de récupération pour passer tes commandes.

Par ailleurs > je vois que tu as un _iMac_ avec un Fusion Drive qui associe un SSD de *120 Go* et un HDD de *3 To*. Le partitionnement du HDD a été fait d'usine par les techniciens Apple en 2 partitions de *2,2 To* et *800 Go* à l'origine --> de sorte que le Fusion Drive associait 3 partitions : *disk0s2* *120 Go* du SSD + *disk1s2* de *2,2 To* & *disk1s4* de *800 Go* du HDD (si je suppose pour simplifier que le HDD soit *disk1* comme il apparaît dans le *Terminal* de la session d'utilisateur et pas *disk13* comme ici).

Ce bi-partitionnement d'un disque de *3 To* était requis pour pouvoir éventuellement installer Windows par repartitionnement de la seule partition *disk1s2* de *2,2 To* --> ce qui fait que la partition *BOOTCAMP* se situait toujours en deçà de la limite des *2,2 To* de blocs. Ce non-dépassement était requis pour le boot des versions dites "*Legacy*" de Windows comme Windows-7 > car cet OS bootait par l'intermédiaire d'une table de partition secondaire *MBR* inscrite sur le bloc *0* du HDD > table *MBR* incapable de gérer plus de *2,2 To* de blocs sur un disque.

Cette problématique est devenue désuète avec Windows-10 qui ne boote plus en mode *BIOS_émulé* via une table *MBR* mais en mode *UEFI* via la même table *GPT* que macOS. Mais elle a fait les beaux jours de Windows (*Legacy*) sur Mac. J'en déduis que ton _iMac_ n'est pas tout à fait un perdreau de l'année > puisque son HDD a été bi-partitionné d'usine en vue de permettre le boot de Windows-7.

Ce petit tableau brossé --> j'aperçois sans mal qu'il te manque *800 Go* qui sont de l'espace libre (la taille d'une partition *BOOTCAMP* supprimée) et qui auraient dû être récupérés par la partition *disk1s2* (*disk13s2* dans ton tableau) qui ne fait plus que *1,4 To* au lieu de *2,2 To*. Ces *800 Go* de blocs libres (hors partitions) sont donc exactement situés sur le HDD entre la partition de secours *Recovery HD* de *650 Mo* (*disk1s3* théorique, *disk13s3* actuelle) et la partition de *800 Go* (*disk1s4* théorique, *disk13s4* actuelle).​
Avant d'examiner plus en détail les possibilités de récupérer cet espace --> je reviens à ma question initiale : Est-ce que tu parviens à ouvrir une session dans l'OS *Macintosh HD* ? ou bien est-ce que tu ne parviens pas à démarrer sur ce volume ?


----------



## Vinsmoke (26 Décembre 2017)

macomaniac a dit:


> Bonjour *Vinsmoke
> *
> Est-ce que tu parviens à ouvrir une session dans l'OS *Macintosh HD* ? ou bien est-ce que tu ne parviens pas à démarrer sur ce volume ? - je te pose cette question parce que tu as utilisé le *Terminal* de la session de récupération pour passer tes commandes.
> 
> ...



Merci pour la réponse rapide! 
Oui je parviens à ouvrir ma session sans soucis, Macintosh HD étant mon disque de démarrage 

J’ai utilisé le recovery mode à ce moment là pour tenter de réparer mes disques mais rien d’anormal à été trouvé, et j’ai utilisé le terminal par la même occasion.


----------



## macomaniac (26 Décembre 2017)

Je te propose d'utiliser alors le Terminal de l'OS depuis ta session d'utilisateur. Tu le trouves à : Applications > Utilitaires > Terminal.

Repasse un :

```
diskutil list
```

et poste le table retourné > que j'aie sous les yeux les nouveaux identifiants des disques.


----------



## Vinsmoke (27 Décembre 2017)

Tenez,


```
Last login: Tue Dec 26 00:29:59 on ttys000
iMac-de-Philippe:~ vince$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            121.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *15.5 GB    disk1
   1:                 DOS_FAT_32 WININSTALL              15.5 GB    disk1s1

/dev/disk2 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *3.0 TB     disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            1.4 TB     disk2s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.1 MB   disk2s3
   4:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            801.4 GB   disk2s4
   5:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk2s5

/dev/disk3 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +2.3 TB     disk3
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2, disk2s2, ...
                                 3FB34C96-2395-4091-936A-E2BF786EB92C
                                 Unencrypted Fusion Drive

/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +247.5 MB   disk4
   1:                  Apple_HFS Discord                 247.4 MB   disk4s1
```


----------



## macomaniac (27 Décembre 2017)

Le tableau est clair et net.

Je te propose de passer encore une commande informative -->

```
diskutil cs list
```


qui retourne le tableau détaillé (imposant) du système de stockage *CoreStorage* du Fusion Drive

=> poste encore ce tableau ici : il y a peut-être une information importante à repérer.


----------



## Vinsmoke (27 Décembre 2017)

Merci, encore!


```
Last login: Wed Dec 27 06:43:15 on ttys000
iMac-de-Philippe:~ vince$ diskutil cs list
CoreStorage logical volume groups (1 found)
|
+-- Logical Volume Group F45650A3-0AB7-4C91-969F-BB6226B7427F
    =========================================================
    Name:         Macintosh HD
    Status:       Online
    Size:         2304815669248 B (2.3 TB)
    Free Space:   126976 B (127.0 KB)
    |
    +-< Physical Volume BC841E7B-7E4E-4BAE-A246-CCBC21E735E0
    |   ----------------------------------------------------
    |   Index:    0
    |   Disk:     disk0s2
    |   Status:   Online
    |   Size:     120988852224 B (121.0 GB)
    |
    +-< Physical Volume 5E4FBAC5-9F83-4F5E-93FA-3EC48DED998B
    |   ----------------------------------------------------
    |   Index:    1
    |   Disk:     disk2s2
    |   Status:   Online
    |   Size:     1382390276096 B (1.4 TB)
    |
    +-< Physical Volume 9564DCD5-817D-4642-882D-16756FF6E803
    |   ----------------------------------------------------
    |   Index:    2
    |   Disk:     disk2s4
    |   Status:   Online
    |   Size:     801436540928 B (801.4 GB)
    |
    +-> Logical Volume Family FC7F9550-6E38-4C67-B5D2-D42506A2CC97
        ----------------------------------------------------------
        Encryption Type:         None
        |
        +-> Logical Volume 3FB34C96-2395-4091-936A-E2BF786EB92C
            ---------------------------------------------------
            Disk:                  disk3
            Status:                Online
            Size (Total):          2289999806464 B (2.3 TB)
            Revertible:            No
            LV Name:               Macintosh HD
            Volume Name:           Macintosh HD
            Content Hint:          Apple_HFS
            LVG Type:              Fusion, Sparse
```


----------



## macomaniac (27 Décembre 2017)

Il n'y a pas d'erreur de taille interne --> en ce sens que le *Volume Logique* exporté a une taille (=> *2,3 To*) équivalente à la somme des tailles des 3 magasins de stockage physique* Physical Stores* (=> *121 Go* + *1,4 To* + *801 Go* = *2,3 To*).

Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil coreStorage resizeStack 3FB34C96-2395-4091-936A-E2BF786EB92C 0b
```


cette commande récupère les *800 Go* de blocs libres à la partition *disk2s2* (*1,4 To*) du HDD > ce qui ramène le *Volume Logique* global à *3,1 To *

=> tu n'as qu'à poster ici l'affichage retourné > cette commande étant susceptible d'avorter pour plusieurs raisons.


----------



## Vinsmoke (27 Décembre 2017)

Voilà:


```
iMac-de-Philippe:~ vince$ diskutil coreStorage resizeStack 3FB34C96-2395-4091-936A-E2BF786EB92C 0b
The Core Storage Logical Volume UUID is 3FB34C96-2395-4091-936A-E2BF786EB92C
Started CoreStorage operation
Checking prerequisites for resizing Logical-Physical volume stack
Growing Logical-Physical volume stack
Verifying file system
Volume could not be unmounted
Using live mode
Performing fsck_hfs -fn -l -x /dev/rdisk3
Performing live verification
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog file
Checking multi-linked files
Checking catalog hierarchy
Checking extended attributes file
Checking volume bitmap
Checking volume information
The volume Macintosh HD appears to be OK
File system check exit code is 0
Restoring the original state found as mounted
Growing Core Storage Physical Volume from 1 382 390 276 096 to 2 198 162 350 080 bytes
Copying booter
Error: 5: Input/output error
iMac-de-Philippe:~ vince$
```


----------



## macomaniac (27 Décembre 2017)

Le message d'erreur dit :

```
Error: 5: Input/output error
```
(erreur d'entrée / sortie)


ce qui évoque un problème d'accès en lecture / écriture à un disque.

Est-ce que tu n'as pas déjà noté des incidents de fonctionnement ? - est-ce que Windows fonctionnait correctement - la partition *BOOTCAMP* résidant entièrement sur le HDD ?


----------



## Vinsmoke (27 Décembre 2017)

Non il ne fonctionnait pas bien(barres de tâche qui ne marche pas ect)  c’est pour ça que je l’ai desinstallé pour le réinstaller proprement.


----------



## macomaniac (27 Décembre 2017)

Je soupçonne des problèmes avec le HDD : soit le disque de *3 To*  > soit la nappe.

Pour savoir combien tu as de données dans le volume *Macintosh HD* > passe la commande :

```
df -H /
```


qui retourne la mesure des espaces : total > occupé > libre pour le volume démarré

et poste ici ce tableau.


----------



## Vinsmoke (27 Décembre 2017)

```
iMac-de-Philippe:~ vince$ df -H /
Filesystem   Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused      ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk3   2.3T   1.5T   763G    67% 2199864 4292767415    0%   /
iMac-de-Philippe:~ vince$
```


----------



## macomaniac (27 Décembre 2017)

Tu as *1,5 To* de données.

La question suivante est donc : as-tu une sauvegarde intégrale de ces données (clone ou TM) ?


----------



## Vinsmoke (27 Décembre 2017)

macomaniac a dit:


> Tu as *1,5 To* de données.
> 
> La question suivante est donc : as-tu une sauvegarde intégrale de ces données (clone ou TM) ?



Non je ne les ai pas.


----------



## macomaniac (27 Décembre 2017)

Il faudrait que tu te préoccupes d'avoir un DDE de grande capacité (genre 2 à 3 To) pour réaliser une sauvegarde de tes données.

Car si le HDD de ton Fusion Drive lâche > tu perds tout. Ou s'il te fallait changer le HDD de ton _iMac_. Ou encore si tu voulais supprimer le Fusion Drive pour en recréer un neuf englobant la totalité de l'espace-disque disponible.


----------



## Vinsmoke (27 Décembre 2017)

macomaniac a dit:


> Il faudrait que tu te préoccupes d'avoir un DDE de grande capacité (genre 2 à 3 To) pour réaliser une sauvegarde de tes données.
> 
> Car si le HDD de ton Fusion Drive lâche > tu perds tout. Ou s'il te fallait changer le HDD de ton _iMac_. Ou encore si tu voulais supprimer le Fusion Drive pour en recréer un neuf englobant la totalité de l'espace-disque disponible.



Ce serait possible de tout supprimer? quitte à tout perdre pour réinstaller ça proprement?


----------



## macomaniac (27 Décembre 2017)

Pour cela > il faut démarrer sur un OS indépendant des disques. 

Quel est l'OS actuellement installé dans le volume *Macintosh HD* ?


----------



## Vinsmoke (28 Décembre 2017)

macomaniac a dit:


> Pour cela > il faut démarrer sur un OS indépendant des disques.
> 
> Quel est l'OS actuellement installé dans le volume *Macintosh HD* ?



Mac OS High Sierra 10.13


----------



## macomaniac (28 Décembre 2017)

Tu pourrais donc démarrer par internet avec les touches *⌘⌥R* (*cmd alt R*) > ce qui permettrait de supprimer puis de recréer le Fusion Drive > enfin de ré-installer High Sierra.

Mais ne vaudrait-il pas mieux auparavant faire l'effort de sauvegarder les données ? - *1,5 To* : ce n'est pas rien.

Surtout si l'on tient compte du point suivant : l'erreur d'entrée / sortie signalant un problème de disque (probablement en ce qui concerne le HDD ou sa nappe) --> qu'est-ce qui assure que l'opération de suppression / recréation du Fusion Drive va bien se dérouler ? - est-ce que ça vaut le coup d'engager une suppression logicielle s'il y a risque de ne pas pouvoir reconstituer un Fusion Drive fonctionnel ?

Encore une question : de quelle année est ton _iMac_ ?


----------



## Vinsmoke (28 Décembre 2017)

macomaniac a dit:


> Tu pourrais donc démarrer par internet avec les touches *⌘⌥R* (*cmd alt R*) > ce qui permettrait de supprimer puis de recréer le Fusion Drive > enfin de ré-installer High Sierra.
> 
> Mais ne vaudrait-il pas mieux auparavant faire l'effort de sauvegarder les données ? - *1,5 To* : ce n'est pas rien.
> 
> ...



Oui vous avez raison, il est de fin 2013.


----------



## NicolasVCT (16 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour à tous, 

Je viens dans cette discussion car j'ai le même soucis et je n'arrive pas à le solutionner.
J'ai rentrer la commande que vous indiquez et voici le résultat. 
Lorsque je lance un SOS dans utilitaire de disque il me dit que tout est normal. 

Un très grand merci d'avance,

Nicolas


```
Last login: Mon Jan 15 23:22:36 on ttys000
MacBook-Pro-de-Nicolas:~ nicolas$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.0 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            122.9 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 21.4 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                506.6 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s
```


----------



## macomaniac (16 Janvier 2018)

Salut *Nicolas
*
Passe la commande :

```
diskutil verifyVolume /
```


qui vérifie (sans réparation) le système de fichiers *apfs* dont dépend le volume démarré

un gel des processus en session est normal lors de la vérification du segment : *fsroot tree*

=> poste l'ensemble de l'affichage retourné par la commande. Cette commande correspond au *S.O.S.* de l'«Utilitaire de Disque» > mais il peut être intéressant de voir le ligne à ligne de la vérification. Car il y a un état de fait curieux avec l'*apfs* de High Sierra --> il peut y avoir des erreurs locales dans le système de fichiers > ça n'empêche pas le code de sortie de la vérification d'être toujours égal à *0* (comme zéro fautes). Zéro fautes, certes, mais un blocage des opérations de re-dimensionnement dû aux erreurs internes.


----------



## NicolasVCT (16 Janvier 2018)

Un grand merci pour ta réponse bien complète avec les explications
J'ai bien effectué ta commande et voici la réponse. A part qu'il dit à la fin que ça a l'air OK, je ne comprends pas grand chose 

Merci d'avance 


```
MacBook-Pro-de-Nicolas:~ nicolas$ diskutil verifyVolume /
Started file system verification on disk1s1 Macintosh HD
Verifying file system
Volume could not be unmounted
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -l -x /dev/rdisk1s1
Checking volume
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the object map
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking snapshot 1 of 3
Checking snapshot 2 of 3
Checking snapshot 3 of 3
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/rdisk1s1 appears to be OK
File system check exit code is 0
Restoring the original state found as mounted
Finished file system verification on disk1s1 Macintosh HD
```


----------



## macomaniac (16 Janvier 2018)

Aucune erreur locale n'est avérée. Le système de fichiers « a l'air » clair.

Je te propose une commande expérimentale de re-partitionnement non destructeur (en copier-coller direct) -->

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 180g jhfs+ Brol 0b
```


cette commande réduit la taille du *Conteneur apfs* et de sa partition de résidence *disk0s2* à *180 Go* > et crée avec l'espace libéré une nouvelle partition d'environ *70 Go* montant un volume intitulé *Brol*

=> poste ici l'affichage retourné par cette commande.


----------



## NicolasVCT (16 Janvier 2018)

Et la, un soucis
Je m'étais permit de mettre 200Go, pour avoir la nouvelle partition de 50Go, taille que je souhaitai pour ma partition Windows si cela avait fonctionner. J'espère que ça n'a pas gêner ta demande, je ne pense pas.
Voici l'affichage 


```
MacBook-Pro-de-Nicolas:~ nicolas$ diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 200g jhfs+ Brol 0b
Started APFS operation
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk1
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l /dev/disk0s2
Checking volume
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the object map
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking snapshot 1 of 3
Checking snapshot 2 of 3
Checking snapshot 3 of 3
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Shrinking APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 250 035 572 736 to 200 000 000 000 bytes
Shrinking APFS data structures
APFS Container Resize error code is 49153
Error: -69606: A problem occurred while resizing APFS Container structures
```


----------



## macomaniac (16 Janvier 2018)

Tu as un message d'erreur -->

```
Error: -69606: A problem occurred while resizing APFS Container structures
```


alors même que l'*apfs* est décrété sans erreur -->


```
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
```


Conclusion : il y a un problème latent d'installation de l'*apfs* > mais comme aucune erreur n'est détectée de manière manifeste > aucune n'est réparable.

Conséquence : il faut sauvegarder les données > démarrer en mode récupération > supprimer le *Conteneur apfs* > ré-installer par internet > récupérer les données.

Tu vas trouver la manœuvre plutôt lourde > mais je ne vois aucune autre solution.


----------



## Locke (16 Janvier 2018)

Pour information, Apple recommande un minimum de 55 Go pour une partition de réservation de l'installation d'une version de Windows via Assistant Boot Camp.


----------



## NicolasVCT (16 Janvier 2018)

Merci Macomaniac
Je fais donc une sauvegarde via Time Machine, puis redémarre en mode récupération. Ensuite je ne vois pas comment supprimer le conteneur apps puis le réinstaller par internet ?
Cela supprimera toutes mes données donc faudra que je les récupère via mon disque dur, c'est bien ça ?

Merci Locke, je ne savais pas, voyant que certains font des partions de 40Go, je ferai donc 60 voir 70Go afin d'avoir l'esprit tranquille


----------



## macomaniac (16 Janvier 2018)

Une fois ta sauvegarde TM à jour > tu re-démarres par internet les 3 touches *⌘⌥R* (*cmd alt R*) tenues pressées. Tu as un Terminal au menu Utilitaires de la barre de menus supérieure de l'écran d'accueil.

Tu passes d'abord une commande :

```
diskutil list
```

pour vérifier le n° de disque du *Conteneur apfs* qui correspond à cet affichage -->


```
/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.0 GB   disk1
```


il n'est pas sûr que ce sera toujours *disk1* mais peut-être *disk2* (tu adaptes dans la commande ci-dessous)

Tu passes alors la commande :

```
diskutil ap deleteContainer disk1 "Macintosh HD"
```
 (en ajustant le n° de disque ; mets bien *"Macintosh HD"* entre *""*)


cette commande supprime l'*apfs* > reformate la partition *disk0s2* en *jhfs+* > en remontant un volume vide nommé *Macintosh HD*

cela fait > tu quittes le *Terminal* > lances l'option : "*Réinstaller macOS*" à destination du volume *Macintosh HD*

en fin d'installation > quand une page te propose de récupérer des données --> tu indiques le volume de ta sauvegarde TM


----------



## NicolasVCT (16 Janvier 2018)

Merci de ta réponse
J’ai bien tout effectué. Au moment de la migration des données, tout commence normalement puis au bout d’un moment le mac redémarre et recommence au début, au moment de la demande du pays 

Je suis bien embêté et ne trouve pas de solution

Edit : j’ai lancer une restauration qui semble fonctionner. Cependant, les manipulations fait précédemment n’auront servi à rien, je me trompe ? 
J’essaierai de faire une sauvegarde autrement afin de refaire ses manipulations. Étrange que la migration des donnes ne fonctionne pas


----------



## macomaniac (16 Janvier 2018)

Bizarre que l'«Assistant de migration» ait coincé.

Mais évidemment > une fois qu'un volume *Macintosh HD* relevant d'un dispositif *apfs* est recréé par la ré-installation de High Sierra > tu peux aussi récupérer ta sauvegarde TM de manière classique (sans l'«Assistant»).

Reposte le résultat d'un :

```
diskutil list
```


que j'aie un aperçu de la configuration actuelle de ton disque.


----------



## NicolasVCT (16 Janvier 2018)

Déjà, un premier très très grand merci car ça a fonctionner. Alors, je ne sais pas par quel miracle, mais j'ai retenter via Boot Camp et ça a marché. 
Simplement en lançant l'installation de Windows, après m'avoir demander la langue et la clé d'activation (que je n'ai pas encore, j'ai passé l'étape) et quelques secondes de chargement, ça m'ouvre cette fenêtre. En mettant ok, ça redémarre et affiche directement cela. Décidément quand ça ne veut pas, ça ne veut pas
Ci-joint la capture d'écran du message


----------



## macomaniac (16 Janvier 2018)

Après avoir re-démarré sur ton volume *Macintosh HD* > tu peux passer une commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poster le tableau du disque que je voie à quoi il ressemble actuellement.

Pourquoi l'installation de Windows-10 a-t-elle planté ? - aucune idée.


----------



## NicolasVCT (16 Janvier 2018)

Voici le tableau demandé
Encore un très grand merci Macomaniac

Le soucis pour le bug d'installation de Windows, c'est que je ne peux rien faire depuis Windows sauf mettre ok et qu'il redémarre. Du coup je cherche une solution mais j'ai l'impression d'être dans l'impasse 



```
MacBook-Pro-de-Nicolas:~ nicolas$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         195.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                55.7 GB    disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +195.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            92.4 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 42.5 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                1.0 GB     disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4
```


----------



## macomaniac (16 Janvier 2018)

Je vois que le partitionnement avait fonctionné à l'aller. On va tester un redimensionnement dans le sens du retour --> tu enchaînes (l'une après l'autre) les 2 commandes :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b
```


la 1ère supprime la partition n°*3* (volume *BOOTCAMP*)

la 2è > récupère l'espace libéré au *Conteneur disk1* et à la partition de son magasin de stockage *Physical Store disk0s2*

=> si tu n'as pas eu de message d'erreur > reposte le tableau d'un :

```
diskutil list
```


----------



## Lecompas (17 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour,

Je voudrais aussi re-installer _Boot Camp_, mais je n’arrive pas à supprimer l’ancienne partition comme le demande l'assistant Boot Camp : 





> Le disque de démarrage doit être formaté en un seul volume Mac OS étendu (journalisé) ou avoir déjà été partitionné par Assistant Boot Camp pour l’installation de Windows.


 Je vous passe le détail de mes errances mais je me retrouve avec 3 partitions HFS (ci-dessous), oui je suis encore sur Sierra. Le signe - de l’utilitaire de disque est cliquable pour la petite partition _*a*_ de 3,4 Go mais j’ai ce message d’erreur quand je veux la supprimer : 





> Exécution de l’opération 1 sur 1…
> MediaKit signale qu’il n’y a pas assez d’espace sur le périphérique pour l’opération requise.
> L’opération a échoué…


Liste des partitions :

```
diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *480.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            399.9 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
   4:                  Apple_HFS a                       3.4 GB     disk0s4
   5:         Microsoft Reserved                         16.8 MB    disk0s5
   6:                  Apple_HFS BOOTCAMP                75.7 GB    disk0s6
```
J'ai bien lu les cas précédents pour effacer une partition, mais je ne voudrais pas faire d'impair. Pour info, j'ai une TM mais pas (encore) de clone. Merci d'avance de votre aide.


----------



## macomaniac (17 Janvier 2018)

Salut *Lecompas
*
Passe (l'une après l'autre) les commandes que je te présente sous forme de tableau :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s4
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s5
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s6
diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 0b
```


les trois premières commandes suppriment les partitions *4*-*5*-*6* en les virant à de l'espace libre

la quatrième récupère cet espace libre à la partition *disk0s2* et à son volume *Macintosh HD*

=> s'il n'y a pas eu de message d'erreur > poste le nouveau tableau retourné par un : 
	
	



```
diskutil list
```
 - s'il y a eu un message d'erreur > poste alors ce dernier.


----------



## Lecompas (17 Janvier 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> les trois premières commandes suppriment les partitions *4*-*5*-*6* en les virant à de l'espace libre
> 
> la quatrième récupère cet espace libre à la partition *disk0s2* et à son volume *Macintosh HD*
> => s'il n'y a pas eu de message d'erreur > poste le nouveau tableau retourné par un :
> ...



Résultat :

```
diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *480.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            479.2 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot                         650.0 MB   disk0s4
```
Très efficace je crois 
Merci beaucoup !!


----------



## macomaniac (17 Janvier 2018)

La récupération de l'espace a fonctionné.

Si tu examines attentivement cette partition -->

```
3:                 Apple_Boot                         650.0 MB   disk0s4
```


elle va te sembler bizarre pour 2 raisons : *a)* un volume *Recovery HD* n'est plus associé au type *Apple_Boot* de la partition & *b)* l'identifant d'appareil de la partition est *disk0s4* alors qu'elle était *disk0s3* dans le tableau précédent.

Cette bizarrerie est la preuve indiscutable du procédé utilisé par *diskutil* pour récupérer l'espace libéré des 3 partition *4*-*5*-*6* (formant donc une bande en queue de disque) à la partition *disk0s2* de l'OS > alors qu'il existe une partition tampon *disk0s3* = *Recovery HD* -->


Cette partition est clonée en fin de disque > et ce clone reçoit donc l'identifiant *disk0s4*. L'original *disk0s3* est supprimé. La bande d'espace libre touchant désormais la limite basse de la partition *disk0s2* > son système de fichiers peut-être étiré pour l'englober. La partition de secours *disk0s4* apparaît alors collée à la *disk0s2*.

Toutes ces opérations de partitions déjouent à un moment donné la capacité du* kernel* (le noyau opérateur) à se mettre à jour de l'index des partitions (ici : il a laissé le *disk0s4*) et même à identifier le volume correspondant au système de fichiers d'une partition dont le type *Apple_Boot* ne permet pas de le monter automatiquement.

Je te conseille de re-démarrer une fois > puis > ta session ouverte > de repasser un :

```
diskutil list
```


et de poster le nouveau tableau qui devrait montrer cette ligne -->


```
3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
```


----------



## Lecompas (17 Janvier 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> et de poster le nouveau tableau qui devrait montrer cette ligne -->
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Exactement !

```
diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *480.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            479.2 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
```


----------



## NicolasVCT (20 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour à tous, 

Comme solution à mon soucis, j'ai supprimer la partition boot camp et recommencer une nouvelle fois et cette fois-ci il n'y a eu aucun soucis d'installation. En espérant que ça puisse servir à certains d'entre vous 

Encore un grand merci à tous et surtout à Macomaniac qui m'a beaucoup aidé


----------



## Deshi (26 Mars 2018)

Bonsoir ! Je viens refresh ce topic car j'ai bel et bien un problème similaire, mais devant toutes ses réponses, je ne sais que faire et je préfère tenter une question pour avoir une aide personnelle plutôt que de me lancer dans des manipulations peut être inutiles ou à risque.

D'abord j'annonce le contexte. J'ai un iMac 5k 2015 avec un fusion Drive de 1To. Il y a quelques mois, j'ai voulut installer Windows 10 (avec une clé générique pour tester ) via un Boot Camp. J'ai assigné une partition d'environ 160 Go si je me rappelle bien, tout fonctionnait jusqu'au jour ou en voulant démarrer sous Windows, un message d'erreur apparait avec ce code : 0xc0000225. Je me suis dit que c'était à cause de la clé générique alors j'ai voulut supprimer (via macOs) la partition de Windows et retrouver mon HDD entier dédié à MacOs. Je ne sais plus exactement comment je m'y suis pris mais surement mal car aujourd'hui (croyant que mon disque était restauré) j'ai voulut installer Windows ( fièrement muni d'une license récemment achetée ) via un Boot Camp et j'ai malencontreusement interrompu la tache lors du partitionement.

Maintenant il se trouve que (dans l'utilitaire de disque) Macintosh HD me propose seulement 685 Go de stockage alors qu'il en fait 1To. Selon ce que j'ai lu sur ce topic, j'imagine que c'est qu'il manque la partition d'environ 165Go entamée aujourd'hui, Mais aussi la partition d'environ la même taille il me semble que j'avais dédié à Windows lors de ma première tentative. En plus de cela, lorsque j'appuie sur la touche alt au démarrage de mon Mac pour choisir sur quel OS démarrer, la partition nommée Windows est toujours disponible. Si je choisi ce disque de démarrage, le message d'erreur avec le code 0x0000225 précédemment indiqué m'apparait...

Voila Je pos alors la réponse du terminal après la commande suivant qui (si vous répondez) je crois vous sera utile :

```
#:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            834.4 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             165.6 GB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         24.0 GB    disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            23.6 GB    disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk1s3

/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +685.0 GB   disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk1s2, disk0s2
                                 D10BD0E1-E510-4660-A3D1-608F4C18B9F8
                                 Unencrypted Fusion Drive

/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *4.0 GB     disk3
   1:                 DOS_FAT_32 NO NAME                 4.0 GB     disk3s1

/dev/disk4 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk4
   1:                  Apple_HFS DISK_NAIM               1.0 TB     disk4s1
```

Ne faites pas attention évidement à mes disques externes, Merci d'avance !
@macomaniac


----------



## macomaniac (26 Mars 2018)

Salut *Deshi
*
Je vois que tu as un Fusion Drive tel que le *Logical Volume* exporté fait *685 Go* > alors que la somme des magasins de stockage physique (= *Physical Volumes*) inscrits dans les partitions *disk0s2* & *disk1s2* des disques fait --> *23,6 Go* + *834,4 Go* = *858 Go*. Il y a donc un différentiel de *173 Go* en *interne* au *Conteneur CoreStorage*. Bref j'ai l'impression que tu cumules de l'espace-libre *intra*-*CoreStorage* et *extra*-*CoreStorage* > l'espace-libre *intra*-*CoreStorage* équivalant à une « *erreur de taille interne* » qui verrouille le *Conteneur*.

Passe les commandes (l'une après l'autre) :

```
diskutil cs list
diskutil coreStorage resizeLV D10BD0E1-E510-4660-A3D1-608F4C18B9F8
```


la 1ère affiche le tableau détaillé du *CoreStorage*

la 2è est censée re-dimensionner en mode interne le *Logical Volume* pour qu'il redevienne congru en taille aux 2 magasins de stockage physique > mais cette opération plante toujours > mais a le mérite de déclencher un message d'erreur significatif de l'« *erreur de taille interne* » --> c'est donc ici une commande sans ambition réparatrice > mais à vocation informative

Poste le tableau et le retour de la 2è commande --> c'est pour vérifier l'existence de l'« *erreur de taille interne* ».


----------



## BuseFutée (2 Avril 2018)

Bonsoir, 

J'ai moi aussi un problème lorsque j'essaie d'installer Windows 10 sur mon MacBook Pro (13-pouce, 2017, Two Thunderbolt 3 ports) OS Sierra 10.12.6.
En effet lorsque je lance l'assistant Bootcamp pour installer Windows 10, je choisis d'abord la taille accordée au système windows et macOS et lorsque je clic sur installer, l'installation se lance. Seulement, après quelques minutes le message d'erreur " une erreur s’est produite lors du partitionnement du disque. Veuillez exécuter Utilitaire de disque pour consulter et corriger l’erreur." apparait. 
J'ai bien essayé de lancer l'utilitaire de disque mais après un "S.O.S" je ne vois aucune erreur sur le disque. 

De plus, en lisant les commentaires précédents je vois qu'il est conseillé d'accorder au minimum 55GO à windows, seulement l'assistant Bootcamp ne me propose que de choisir entre 36 et 41GO pour le système windows et entre 23 et 18GO pour Mac OS. Je ne peux pas étirer le curseur d'avantage. Y a t il une raison à cela ? Pour info: Macintosh HD 64.78 Go de libre sur 120.01 Go. 

Etant novice dans l'utilisation du terminal je préfère ne pas lancer de commandes lues dans d'autres commentaires et attendre votre réponse, en espérant que vous pourrez m'aider ! 

D'avance merci !


----------



## macomaniac (3 Avril 2018)

Bonjour *BuseFutée
*
Le fait que l'OS installé dans le volume de ton SSD de *120 Go* soit Sierra 10.12 (càd. un OS qui s'installe dans un format classique *jhfs+*) + le fait que tu obtiennes à la tentative de re-partitionnement par l'«Assistant BootCamp» un message d'erreur du type -->

```
une erreur s’est produite lors du partitionnement du disque. Veuillez exécuter Utilitaire de disque pour
consulter et corriger l’erreur.
```


me fait conjecturer qu'une erreur se trouve présente --> soit dans un système de stockage *CoreStorage* qui se trouve mis en place sur la partition-Système (ce, parce que tu aurais volontairement activé FileVault dont le procédé de chiffrement requiert ce dispositif *CoreStorage* > ou parce que l'installateur de Sierra aurait généré automatiquement ce système de stockage sans qu'il s'agisse d'un *CoreStorage* chiffré) ; soit dans le système de fichiers *jhfs+* générateur du volume de démarrage

J'ai donc besoin d'informations précises sur la configuration de ton disque > pour vérifier dans quel cas de figure tu te situes. Pour cela --> va à : Applications > Utilitaires > lance le «Terminal». Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis la commande (informative) :

```
diskutil list
```
et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour exécuter la commande)


tu vas voir s'afficher le tableau des disques attachés au Mac (en interne / externe) > avec leurs paramètres de tables de partition > partitions > *Conteneur apfs* si présent

Poste ce tableau ici en copier-coller (pas de capture) > mais *attention !* > avant de faire ton coller -->


dans la page de ce fil de MacGé > presse le bouton *⌹* (carré avec un + inscrit - juste au milieu de la largeur de la fenêtre totale) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)

=> ces informations donneront une idée de la configuration du disque.


----------



## BuseFutée (3 Avril 2018)

Bonjour @macomaniac  et merci pour votre réponse rapide et détaillée.

Il ne me semble pas avoir activé le Filevault mais je peux toujours me tromper.

Voici le retour de la commande diskutil list:

```
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            120.4 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +120.0 GB   disk1
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2
                                 C2E3E9E8-26E6-4A44-AF17-4CE8D93DAEFD
                                 Unlocked Encrypted

/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +4.7 GB     disk2
```


----------



## macomaniac (3 Avril 2018)

Cette mention -->

```
/dev/disk1 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +120.0 GB   disk1
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2
                                 C2E3E9E8-26E6-4A44-AF17-4CE8D93DAEFD
                                 Unlocked Encrypted
```


montre indubitablement que FileVault est activé > ce qui a généré un système de stockage *CoreStorage Chiffré*.

Je te propose de passer (l'une après l'autre ; en copier-coller) les 2 commandes -->

```
diskutil verifyVolume /
diskutil cs list
```


la 1ère vérifie --> *a)* le système de stockage *CoreStorage* > *b)* le système de fichiers *jhfs+* du volume *Macintosh HD*

la 2è affiche le tableau détaillé du *CoreStorage Chiffré*

=> poste les 2 tableaux retournés ici.


----------



## BuseFutée (3 Avril 2018)

Se peut il que Filevault soit activé de base sur un Mac ? Il ne me semble pas l'avoir fait moi même.

Voici les retours des 2 deux commandes: 

```
diskutil verifyVolume /
Started file system verification on disk1 Macintosh HD
Verifying storage system
Checking volume
disk0s2: Scan for Volume Headers
disk0s2: Scan for Disk Labels
Logical Volume Group F2E8C301-A5AD-4171-A8D6-C27AA2F61EF8 on 1 device
disk0s2: Scan for Metadata Volume
Logical Volume Group has a 24 MB Metadata Volume with double redundancy
Start scanning metadata for a valid checkpoint
Load and verify Segment Headers
Load and verify Checkpoint Payload
Load and verify Transaction Segment
Incorporate 0 newer non-checkpoint transactions
Load and verify Virtual Address Table
Load and verify Segment Usage Table
Load and verify Metadata Superblock
Load and verify Logical Volumes B-Trees
Logical Volume Group contains 1 Logical Volume
Load and verify B99A69CB-585E-4D48-AEDB-A88AC1F36B87
Load and verify C2E3E9E8-26E6-4A44-AF17-4CE8D93DAEFD
Load and verify Freespace Summary
Load and verify Block Accounting
Load and verify Live Virtual Addresses
Newest transaction commit checkpoint is valid
Load and verify Segment Cleaning
The volume F2E8C301-A5AD-4171-A8D6-C27AA2F61EF8 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Verifying file system
Using live mode
Performing live verification
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog file
Checking multi-linked files
Checking catalog hierarchy
Checking extended attributes file
Checking multi-linked directories
Checking volume bitmap
Checking volume information
The volume Macintosh HD appears to be OK
File system check exit code is 0
Finished file system verification on disk1 Macintosh HD
```

et 


```
diskutil cs list
CoreStorage logical volume groups (1 found)
|
+-- Logical Volume Group F2E8C301-A5AD-4171-A8D6-C27AA2F61EF8
    =========================================================
    Name:         Macintosh HD
    Status:       Online
    Size:         120368205824 B (120.4 GB)
    Free Space:   8458240 B (8.5 MB)
    |
    +-< Physical Volume 39E62807-E526-459E-9CB4-D1B6E787275C
    |   ----------------------------------------------------
    |   Index:    0
    |   Disk:     disk0s2
    |   Status:   Online
    |   Size:     120368205824 B (120.4 GB)
    |
    +-> Logical Volume Family B99A69CB-585E-4D48-AEDB-A88AC1F36B87
        ----------------------------------------------------------
        Encryption Type:         AES-XTS
        Encryption Status:       Unlocked
        Conversion Status:       Complete
        High Level Queries:      Fully Secure
        |                        Passphrase Required
        |                        Accepts New Users
        |                        Has Visible Users
        |                        Has Volume Key
        |
        +-> Logical Volume C2E3E9E8-26E6-4A44-AF17-4CE8D93DAEFD
            ---------------------------------------------------
            Disk:                  disk1
            Status:                Online
            Size (Total):          120007426048 B (120.0 GB)
            Revertible:            Yes (unlock and decryption required)
            Revert Status:         Reboot required
            LV Name:               Macintosh HD
            Volume Name:           Macintosh HD
            Content Hint:          Apple_HFS
```


----------



## macomaniac (3 Avril 2018)

Lors de l'installation de l'OS > tu as dû accepter sans y prêter attention une proposition d'activer FileVault.

Contrairement à mes attentes --> aucune erreur n'est mentionnée ni dans la structure du *CoreStorage* > ni dans le système de fichiers *jhfs+* du volume.

Afin de savoir combien il y a actuellement de blocs alloués "occupés" au volume *Macintosh HD* --> passe la commande :

```
df -H /
```


qui mesure l'occupation du volume démarré

Poste ce tableau ici.


----------



## BuseFutée (3 Avril 2018)

D'accord, c'est en effet bien possible ! 


```
df -H /
Filesystem   Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused      ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk1   120G    60G    60G    51%  667452 4294299827    0%   /
```


----------



## macomaniac (3 Avril 2018)

*60 Go* occupés > *60 Go* disponibles.

Je te propose un re-partitionnement expérimental (non destructeur) > qui devrait apporter des enseignements en cas d'échec (car il y aura peut-être un message explicitant le blocage).

Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil coreStorage resizeStack C2E3E9E8-26E6-4A44-AF17-4CE8D93DAEFD 100g jhfs+ Brol 0b
```


la commande rétrécit le *CoreStorage* et sa partition *disk0s2* de résidence à *100 Go* > et crée une partition *disk0s4 *de *20 Go* montant un volume *Brol* au format *jhfs+*

=> poste l'affichage (quel qu'il soit) retourné par la commande. Ne me dites pas que ça va être le message : "*you should use whole disk repair*" !


----------



## BuseFutée (3 Avril 2018)

La commande "df -H /" est elle plus précise que l'information trouvé dans "a propos de ce mac" -> "stockage" ? Car dans cette partie je vois 64.76Go de libre? A quoi dois je me fier ? 

Il y a bien un message d'erreur mais pas celui redouté, en espérant que ce ne soit pas pire ! 

```
diskutil coreStorage resizeStack C2E3E9E8-26E6-4A44-AF17-4CE8D93DAEFD 100g jhfs+ Brol 0b
The Core Storage Logical Volume UUID is C2E3E9E8-26E6-4A44-AF17-4CE8D93DAEFD
Started CoreStorage operation
Checking prerequisites for resizing Logical-Physical volume stack
Error: -69711: This operation couldn't proceed because the target's boot helper was mounted; you may want to try again
```


----------



## macomaniac (3 Avril 2018)

Tiens ! le message raconte que le volume de la partition «  *booter* » (auxiliaire de démarrage) est monté - ce qui bloque la commande de repartitionnement impliquant un déplacement de cette partition sur les blocs (chose impossible avec un volume monté).


cette partition « *booter* » est la même que la partition de secours > dont le volume *Recovery HD* recèle à côté du dossier de l'OS de secours > le dossier d'un « *booter* » (logiciel de pré-démarrage du *Volume Logique*) en cas d'existence d'un *CoreStorage*.

Donc le volume *Recovery HD* serait monté > alors que le type *Apple_Boot* de sa partition proscrit son montage automatique par le *kernel*.

Alors passe la paire de commande :

```
diskutil umount force disk0s3
diskutil coreStorage resizeStack C2E3E9E8-26E6-4A44-AF17-4CE8D93DAEFD 100g jhfs+ Brol 0b
```


la 1ère démonte de force le volume *Recovery HD*

la 2è est la même commande de re-partitionnement que précédemment

=> poste l'affichage retourné. Ce sera peut-être un message d'erreur différent cette fois ?

----------

Je reviendrai ensuite sur la question du Stockage.


----------



## BuseFutée (3 Avril 2018)

Ok !

Bon alors faute d'avoir vraiment compris ce que tu me racontes, je vais me contenter de poster ces jolies tableaux ! 

```
diskutil umount force disk0s3
Volume Recovery HD on disk0s3 force-unmounted
```

Aucun message d'erreur cette fois ci il me semble ! 

```
diskutil coreStorage resizeStack C2E3E9E8-26E6-4A44-AF17-4CE8D93DAEFD 100g jhfs+ Brol 0b
The Core Storage Logical Volume UUID is C2E3E9E8-26E6-4A44-AF17-4CE8D93DAEFD
Started CoreStorage operation
Checking prerequisites for resizing Logical-Physical volume stack
Shrinking Logical-Physical volume stack
Verifying file system
Using live mode
Performing live verification
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog file
Checking multi-linked files
Checking catalog hierarchy
Checking extended attributes file
Checking multi-linked directories
Checking volume bitmap
Checking volume information
The volume Macintosh HD appears to be OK
File system check exit code is 0
Shrinking file system
Shrinking Logical Volume
Resizing Core Storage Logical Volume structures
Resized Core Storage Logical Volume to 99 999 940 608 bytes
Shrinking Core Storage Physical Volume from 120 368 205 824 to 100 360 777 728 bytes
Shrinking Core Storage data structures
Resizing Core Storage Physical Volume structures
Resized Core Storage Physical Volume to 100 360 777 728 bytes
Copying booter
Shrinking partition for Physical Volume and adding new partitions
Modifying partition map
Initialized /dev/rdisk0s4 as a 19 GB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 8192k journal
Mounting disk
Finished CoreStorage operation
```


----------



## macomaniac (3 Avril 2018)

Mais-mais-mais_zalors ! --> il n'y a aucun problème de repartitionnement > puisque l'opération vient de s'effecuer.

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau --> qui va montrer une partition *disk0s4* > avec un volume *Brol* de près de *20 Go*.


----------



## BuseFutée (3 Avril 2018)

En effet le disk0s4 apparait bien avec u  volume de 20Go


```
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            100.4 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s5
   4:                  Apple_HFS Brol                    19.9 GB    disk0s4

/dev/disk1 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +100.0 GB   disk1
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2
                                 C2E3E9E8-26E6-4A44-AF17-4CE8D93DAEFD
                                 Unlocked Encrypted

/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +4.7 GB     disk2
```


----------



## macomaniac (3 Avril 2018)

Il y a des erreurs plus difficiles à trouver que les autres - les plus difficiles à trouver de toutes étant... celles qui n'existent pas-






Passe les 3 commandes :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s4
diskutil coreStorage resizeStack C2E3E9E8-26E6-4A44-AF17-4CE8D93DAEFD 0b
diskutil list
```


la 1ère supprime la nouvelle partition *disk0s4*

la 2è récupère l'espace libéré au *CoreStorage* et à la partition *disk0s2*

la 3è affiche le tableau des disques et des partitions

=> poste le tableau retourné par la dernière.


----------



## BuseFutée (3 Avril 2018)

Il y a pourtant bien un problème quelque part sinon Bootcamp aurit fonctionné, non  ? 


```
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            120.4 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +120.0 GB   disk1
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2
                                 C2E3E9E8-26E6-4A44-AF17-4CE8D93DAEFD
                                 Unlocked Encrypted

/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +4.7 GB     disk2
```


----------



## macomaniac (3 Avril 2018)

Comme tu le vois > le re-partitionnement dans un 1er temps > puis la récupération d'espace --> sont passés comme des lettres à la boîte. RAS.

----------

Comme tu m'as interrogé à propos du Stockage > passe la commande (copier-coller) -->

```
sudo find -x / -d 1 -regex '.*[^\.\].*' -exec sudo du -shx {} +
```


après validation > une demande de *password* s'affiche (commande *sudo*) --> tape ton mot-de-passe de session admin en aveugle - aucun caractère ne se montrant à la frappe - et valide de nouveau

la commande mesure (en *Gi*) les fichiers / dossiers (visibles ou cachés) de 1er rang dans l'espace du volume

elle est très lente à passer et paraît parfois figée --> attends le réaffichage de l'invite de commande terminée par ton *nomcourt* en signal de complétion

=> poste ce tableau : il permettra de voir s'il y a une surallocation de blocs "occupés" par rapport à la taille des fichiers recelés.


----------



## BuseFutée (3 Avril 2018)

En effet tout semble rouler pour l'instant ! Mais cela nous a t il aider à trouver la cause du problème principal ? 


```
sudo find -x / -d 1 -regex '.*[^\.\].*' -exec sudo du -shx {} +
Password:
1,5M    /.DocumentRevisions-V100
12K    /.DS_Store
  0B    /.file
21M    /.fseventsd
  0B    /.PKInstallSandboxManager
  0B    /.PKInstallSandboxManager-SystemSoftware
390M    /.Spotlight-V100
  0B    /.vol
23G    /Applications
2,5M    /bin
  0B    /cores
4,5K    /dev
4,0K    /etc
1,0K    /home
4,0K    /installer.failurerequests
1,4G    /Library
1,0K    /net
  0B    /Network
5,4G    /private
1,0M    /sbin
9,1G    /System
4,0K    /tmp
15G    /Users
415M    /usr
4,0K    /var
6,0K    /Volumes
```


----------



## macomaniac (3 Avril 2018)

Tu as *55 Gi* = *59 Go* de fichiers recelés. Rapportés aux *60 Go* de blocs alloués "occupés" --> il n'y a qu'une différence de *1 Go* - ce qui s'annule si l'on tient compte que les fichiers générateurs du *CoreStorage* + ceux du système de fichiers *jhfs+* sont portés au crédit de l'occupation du volume et doivent bien faire *1 Go*.

Donc rien à signaler.

----------

Tu n'as qu'à re-essayer un partitionnement avec l'«Assistant BootCamp» en demandant *50 Go* pour la partition *BOOTCAMP*.


----------



## BuseFutée (3 Avril 2018)

Ok je comprends mieux ici.

En revanche, pour ce qui est de l'assistant Bootcamp, comme je le disais plus tot, je ne peux pas allouer plus de 41Go au système windows. J'imagine que c'est de ca que tu parle lorsque tu me dis de demander 50Go pour la partition BOOTCAMP ?

J'ai tout de même tenté de relancer l'assistant Bootcamp en demandant 41Go pour le système Windows. Après quelque minutes le message d'erreur n'est pas apparu, j'ai même cru que ca avait fonctionné ! Mais non.

Mon mac à redémarré et à affiché le message d'erreur "votre ordinateur à du redémarrer suite à un problème. Appuyez sur n'importe quelle touche ou attendez quelques instants" enfin un message de ce type.


----------



## macomaniac (3 Avril 2018)

Poste ici une capture du panneau *Stockage* (la jauge colorée d'occupation du volume) --> que je voie à quoi ça ressemble.


----------



## BuseFutée (3 Avril 2018)

Voila


----------



## macomaniac (3 Avril 2018)

Tu as une petite zone d'espace purgeable (illustrée par la partie rayée grise). Mais trop petite pour bloquer un repartitionnement.

Faisons un nouveau test --> passe la commande :

```
diskutil coreStorage resizeStack C2E3E9E8-26E6-4A44-AF17-4CE8D93DAEFD 69g jhfs+ Brol 0b
```


la commande rétrécit carrément le *CoreStorage* à *69 Go* > pour créer un volume *Brol* de *50 Go* environ

Poste l'affichage retourné par la commande.


----------



## Locke (3 Avril 2018)

BuseFutée a dit:


> En revanche, pour ce qui est de l'assistant Bootcamp, comme je le disais plus tot, je ne peux pas allouer plus de 41Go au système windows. J'imagine que c'est de ca que tu parle lorsque tu me dis de demander 50Go pour la partition BOOTCAMP ?
> 
> J'ai tout de même tenté de relancer l'assistant Bootcamp en demandant 41Go pour le système Windows. Après quelque minutes le message d'erreur n'est pas apparu, j'ai même cru que ca avait fonctionné ! Mais non


Tu as un tout petit SSD de 121 Go dont 60 Go _(en gros)_ sont occupés et Apple préconise 55 Go d'espace pour une installation et utilisation d'une version de Windows via Assistant Boot Camp. A priori macOS ne te laisse la possibilité de cet espace maximal de 41 Go parce qu'il estime qu'il faut laisser une place de 20 Go de sécurité pour macOS. C'est tout à fait logique sous peine d'engorgement de macOS dans les données et d'un blocage total de ce dernier.


----------



## BuseFutée (3 Avril 2018)

@Locke Cela signifie donc que je ne peux techniquement pas utiliser Bootcamp et installer Windows sur mon mac ? 

@macomaniac voila le retour de la commande 

```
diskutil coreStorage resizeStack C2E3E9E8-26E6-4A44-AF17-4CE8D93DAEFD 69g jhfs+ Brol 0b
The Core Storage Logical Volume UUID is C2E3E9E8-26E6-4A44-AF17-4CE8D93DAEFD
Started CoreStorage operation
Checking prerequisites for resizing Logical-Physical volume stack
Shrinking Logical-Physical volume stack
Verifying file system
Using live mode
Performing live verification
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog file
Checking multi-linked files
Checking catalog hierarchy
Checking extended attributes file
Checking multi-linked directories
Checking volume bitmap
Checking volume information
The volume Macintosh HD appears to be OK
File system check exit code is 0
Shrinking file system
Shrinking Logical Volume
Resizing Core Storage Logical Volume structures
Resized Core Storage Logical Volume to 68 999 970 816 bytes
Shrinking Core Storage Physical Volume from 120 368 205 824 to 69 360 910 336 bytes
Shrinking Core Storage data structures
Resizing Core Storage Physical Volume structures
Resized Core Storage Physical Volume to 69 360 910 336 bytes
Copying booter
Shrinking partition for Physical Volume and adding new partitions
Modifying partition map
Initialized /dev/rdisk0s4 as a 47 GB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 8192k journal
Mounting disk
Finished CoreStorage operation
```


----------



## macomaniac (3 Avril 2018)

Ça a encore fonctionné --> poste le retour d'un :

```
diskutil list
```


qu'on voie la taille de la nouvelle partition


----------



## BuseFutée (3 Avril 2018)

```
diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            69.4 GB    disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s5
   4:                  Apple_HFS Brol                    50.9 GB    disk0s4

/dev/disk1 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +69.0 GB    disk1
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2
                                 C2E3E9E8-26E6-4A44-AF17-4CE8D93DAEFD
                                 Unlocked Encrypted
```


----------



## Locke (3 Avril 2018)

BuseFutée a dit:


> @Locke Cela signifie donc que je ne peux techniquement pas utiliser Bootcamp et installer Windows sur mon mac ?


C'est possible, mais te voilà averti. Dans les deux cas de figure, tu auras pour les deux systèmes une partition étriquée avec un risque de blocage.

Pour information, après utilisation de Windows, l'espace de base de 41 Go que tu peux réserver actuellement, il n'en restera pas grand chose étant donné que la partition Windows va grossir entre 25 et 30 Go.


----------



## BuseFutée (3 Avril 2018)

En cas de blocage, pourrai-je alors annuler l'opération totalement et retrouvé mon mac tel qu'il est actuellement ?


----------



## Locke (3 Avril 2018)

BuseFutée a dit:


> En cas de blocage, pourrai-je alors annuler l'opération totalement et retrouvé mon mac tel qu'il est actuellement ?


C'est à tes risques et périls, mais ce serait ballot de devoir tout recommencer en passant par la case formatage ! C'est le problème de tous ceux qui ont achetés un MBA, MBP avec ce tout petit SSD de 121 Go.


----------



## BuseFutée (3 Avril 2018)

Je comprends, merci pour ces précisions @Locke !


----------



## macomaniac (3 Avril 2018)

Donc il est possible de créer une partition de *51 Go* > mais l'«Assistant BootCamp» refuse car tu n'as plus que *9 Go* maximum d'espace libre dans le volume *Macintosh HD* (comme signalé par *Locke *).

Passe les commandes :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s4
diskutil coreStorage resizeStack C2E3E9E8-26E6-4A44-AF17-4CE8D93DAEFD 0b
diskutil list
```


qui suppriment la partition / récupérent son espace / affichent le nouveau tableau.

Poste ce nouveau tableau.

J'ai rarement un disque qui se laissait aussi bien repartitionner - une fois lancé > on ne peut plus s'arrêter (c'est comme la bobine freudienne : Fort - Da ! Fort - Da ! - c'est plus amusant que d'installer Windows non ?-





 )

Bon : en résumé --> le seul problème est l'espace disponible. Il faudrait que tu fasses maigrir ton volume *Macintosh HD* de *10 Go* encore pour que ça passe.


----------



## BuseFutée (3 Avril 2018)

Hahah je suis vraiment content que tu prennes tant de plaisir à jouer avec mon disque  !

J'ai pour ma part l'impression de commencer à comprendre tes manipulations c'est plutot ludique en effet! Même si je dois avouer que j'aimerai bien que ca fonctionne tout simplement !

Réduire l'espace occupé de 10Go supplémentaire semble un peu compliqué! L'espace purgeable pourrait devenir de l'espace libre techniquement non? Comment dois-je m'y prendre ?


```
diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            120.4 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +120.0 GB   disk1
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2
                                 C2E3E9E8-26E6-4A44-AF17-4CE8D93DAEFD
                                 Unlocked Encrypted
```

EDIT: L'espace purgeable vient de passer à 957Mo


----------



## Locke (3 Avril 2018)

@BuseFutée
Juste pour ton information, je t'invite à lire toutes les pages de ce message... https://forums.macg.co/threads/une-partition-de-mon-mac-a-disparu.1285480/


----------



## BuseFutée (3 Avril 2018)

@Locke Je me sens un peu débile de t'annoncer que c'est ce qu'il vient de se passer...

L'espace allouer à windows à disparu, et la partition est introuvable. Voila ce que m'affiche un diskutil list

```
diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            63.4 GB    disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data                         8.0 GB     disk0s4
   5:       Microsoft Basic Data                         49.0 GB    disk0s5

/dev/disk1 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +63.0 GB    disk1
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2
                                 C2E3E9E8-26E6-4A44-AF17-4CE8D93DAEFD
                                 Unlocked Encrypted
```

Puis-je suivre les commandes données dans le post que tu as cité plus haut ? Ou doivent-elle etre adapté à ma situation ?

Je me sens un peu perdu. J'ai voulu adapter les commandes données par @macomaniac  sur l'autre post et me voila au devant de nouveaux soucis. La commande diskutil eraseVolume free NULL /dev/disk0s5 à bien fonctionné je crois

```
Started erase on disk0s5
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk0
```

Mais la seconde, diskutil coreStorage resizeStack C2E3E9E8-26E6-4A44-AF17-4CE8D93DAEFD 0b m'a donné l'erreur

```
The Core Storage Logical Volume UUID is C2E3E9E8-26E6-4A44-AF17-4CE8D93DAEFD

Started CoreStorage operation

Error: -69674: The provided Core Storage logical volume has an incorrect size; you should run whole-disk repair
```

Que faire ??


----------



## Locke (3 Avril 2018)

BuseFutée a dit:


> Puis-je suivre les commandes données dans le post que tu as cité plus haut ? Ou doivent-elle etre adapté à ma situation ?





BuseFutée a dit:


> Que faire ??


Remettre en état ton Mac et abandonner l'espoir d'installer dans ton SSD interne de 121 Go une version de Windows. Mon autre information était, non pas de pouvoir faire ladite installation dans ton Mac, mais de ce qu'il était possible de faire avec un disque dur à plateaux ou un SSD avec une taille a minima de 256 Go.


----------



## macomaniac (3 Avril 2018)

@ *BuseFutée*

Le dernier message d'erreur :

```
Error: -69674: The provided Core Storage logical volume has an incorrect size; you should run whole-disk repair
```


est un de mes préférés : il annonce une « erreur de taille interne » au dispositif *CoreStorage*. On tient enfin une erreur (et une grave) !

Passe les 2 commandes informatives :

```
diskutil list
diskutil cs list
```


qui affichent le tableau des disques et celui du *CoreStorage*

Poste ces tableaux --> ce que voie où en est la configuration sur ton disque.


----------



## Elliot BORNAIS (6 Avril 2018)

Bonjour à tous,
J'ai le même genre de problème. Impossible de d'installer une partition Bootcamp avec le même message d'erreur.
"Votre disque n'a pas pu être partitionné
Une erreur s’est produite lors du partitionnement du disque.
Veuillez exécuter Utilitaire de disque pour consulter et corriger l’erreur."

J'ai alors essayé de le réparer à l'aide de SOS de l'utilitaire disque, il n'a rien trouvé d'anormal.
Voici la commande *diskutil list *






Merci de votre aide ! 

Elliot


----------



## Locke (6 Avril 2018)

Notre ami macomaniac va tirer ça au clair, mais ce n'est pas banal d'avoir une partition de récupération de 69,6 Go !

Et tu tentes d'installer quelle version de Windows dans quel Mac ? Ton fichier .iso me paraît être une version de Windows 8 !

*Edit :* on dirait plutôt une version Technical Preview avec comme nom J_CCSA_X64FRE_EN-US_DV5.iso et qu'il est déconseillé d'utiliser en égard de son instabilité. De plus cette version date de 2014 et je déconseille fortement son installation. Le fichier .iso le plus stable est *Win10_1709_French_x64.iso*.


----------



## macomaniac (6 Avril 2018)

Salut *Elliot
*
Est-ce que tu peux reposter le tableau retourné par la commande :

```
diskutil list
```

en utilisant non pas une capture > mais un copier-coller selon le procédé suivant -->


dans la page de ce fil de MacGé > presse le bouton *⌹* (carré avec un + inscrit - juste au milieu de la largeur de la fenêtre totale) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)

=> comme tu seras amené à poster un certain nombre d'autres tableaux retournés par des commandes du Terminal > autant commencer d'un bon pied. Un tableau en mode texte ayant une lisibilité supérieure.


----------



## Elliot BORNAIS (6 Avril 2018)

Merci de vos retours rapides, j'aimerai juste préciser que j'avais installer, via bootcamp, Windows il y a 1 an à peu près. J'ai finit par la supprimer parce que je ne m'en servais plus.
Voici en attendant le copié collé de la commande *diskutil list *selon le bon procédé:


```
Last login: Fri Apr  6 20:50:14 on ttys000
iMac-de-Elliot:~ elliotbornais$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            930.4 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             69.6 GB    disk0s5

/dev/disk1 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +930.0 GB   disk1
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2
                                 2825C4BA-F9EB-4B6F-8A1D-7B0B9A572051
                                 Unencrypted

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:        CD_partition_scheme                        *12.6 MB    disk2

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            J_CCSA_X64FRE_EN-US... +4.1 GB     disk3

iMac-de-Elliot:~ elliotbornais$
```


----------



## macomaniac (6 Avril 2018)

Comme *Locke*  l'a bien vu -->

```
3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             69.6 GB    disk0s5
```


la partition de secours a récupéré *69,6 Go* accidentellement.

Actuellement > son type *Apple_Boot* la verrouille en taille > mais il est possible de convertir ce type à un *Apple_HFS* (sans impact pour le volume *Recovery HD*) qui permet un re-dimensionnement. Mais pour manipuler les types de partitions du disque de démarrage > il faut que le *SIP* (protocole de sécurisation existant depuis El Capitan) ne soit pas activé.

Donc passe la commande :

```
csrutil status
```


qui retourne le statut du *SIP*

Poste ce retour.


----------



## Elliot BORNAIS (6 Avril 2018)

```
System Integrity Protection status: enabled.
```


----------



## macomaniac (6 Avril 2018)

*Enabled* = le *SIP* est activé. Pour le désactiver > il  faut passer une commande dans le Terminal de la session de secours (commande invalide dans le Terminal de macOS).

Donc re-démarre > en tenant pressées les 2 touches *⌘R* (*cmd R*) de l'écran noir à la  --> tu obtiens un écran affichant une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires macOS*. Va à la barre supérieure de menus > menu : *Utilitaires* > lance le Terminal qui s'y trouve.

Passe la commande :

```
csrutil disable
```


qui désactive le *SIP* ; l'instruction prend effet au re-démarrage.

Redémarre normalement sur macOS > réouvre ta session habituelle --> repasse une commande :

```
csrutil status
```


et poste le tableau.


----------



## Elliot BORNAIS (6 Avril 2018)

```
System Integrity Protection status: disabled.
```


----------



## macomaniac (6 Avril 2018)

Repasse un :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau > pour vérifier que l'index de la partition de secours qui était *disk0s5* précédemment > soit bien *disk0s3* actuellement après redémarrage.


----------



## Elliot BORNAIS (6 Avril 2018)

```
iMac-de-Elliot:~ elliotbornais$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            930.4 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             69.6 GB    disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +930.0 GB   disk1
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2
                                 2825C4BA-F9EB-4B6F-8A1D-7B0B9A572051
                                 Unencrypted

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:        CD_partition_scheme                        *12.6 MB    disk2

iMac-de-Elliot:~ elliotbornais$
```


----------



## macomaniac (6 Avril 2018)

Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
sudo asr adjust --t /dev/disk0s3 --settype "Apple_HFS"
```


après validation > une demande de *password* s'affiche (commande *sudo*) --> tape ton mot-de-passe de session admin en aveugle - aucun caractère ne se montrant à la frappe - et valide de nouveau

la commande change le type de la partition de secours > de *Apple_Boot* à *Apple_HFS* --> ce qui la rend re-dimensionnable. Le changement de type est sans impact sur le système de fichiers recelé dans la partition > ni sur le volume généré.

Poste l'affichage retourné par la commande + le retour d'un nouveau :

```
diskutil list
```


----------



## Elliot BORNAIS (6 Avril 2018)

```
iMac-de-Elliot:~ elliotbornais$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            930.4 GB   disk0s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS Recovery HD             69.6 GB    disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +930.0 GB   disk1
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2
                                 2825C4BA-F9EB-4B6F-8A1D-7B0B9A572051
                                 Unencrypted

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:        CD_partition_scheme                        *12.6 MB    disk2

iMac-de-Elliot:~ elliotbornais$
```


----------



## Elliot BORNAIS (6 Avril 2018)

```
iMac-de-Elliot:~ elliotbornais$ sudo asr adjust --t /dev/disk0s3 --settype "Apple_HFS"
Password:
Fsck /dev/disk0s3 ....10....20....30....40....50....60....70....80....90....100
Adjust completed successfully
iMac-de-Elliot:~ elliotbornais$
```


----------



## macomaniac (6 Avril 2018)

Cette ligne -->

```
3:                  Apple_HFS Recovery HD             69.6 GB    disk0s3
```


montre que le changement de type a bien été effectué à *Apple_HFS*.

Passe les commandes (l'une après l'autre) -->

```
diskutil mount disk0s3
df -H /Volumes/"Recovery HD"
```


la 1ère monte le volume *Recovery HD* sur la partition *disk0s3*

la 2è mesure l'occupation de ce volume

Poste le tableau retourné par la 2è --> c'est pour vérifier que la taille des fichiers n'excède pas *600 Mo*.


----------



## Elliot BORNAIS (6 Avril 2018)

```
Filesystem     Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused      ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk0s3    70G   565M    69G     1%      58 4294967221    0%   /Volumes/Recovery HD
```


----------



## macomaniac (6 Avril 2018)

*565 Mo* : confortable.

Alors passe la commande :

```
diskutil resizeVolume disk0s3 %recovery% free null 0b
```


la commande rétrécit (non-destructivement pour son volume) la partition *disk0s3* à la taille réglementaire de *650 Mo* > et laisse l'espace excédentaire à l'état d'espace libre

La commande passée > repasse un :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau.


----------



## Elliot BORNAIS (6 Avril 2018)

```
iMac-de-Elliot:~ elliotbornais$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            930.4 GB   disk0s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +930.0 GB   disk1
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2
                                 2825C4BA-F9EB-4B6F-8A1D-7B0B9A572051
                                 Unencrypted

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:        CD_partition_scheme                        *12.6 MB    disk2
```


----------



## macomaniac (6 Avril 2018)

Cette mention -->

```
3:                  Apple_HFS Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
```


montre que la partition de secours a bien été rétrécie aux *650 Mo* réglementaires (sans avoir perdu la définition de son volume *Recovery HD*).

À présent > on va restituer à cette partition son type originel *Apple_Boot* --> condition _sine qua non_ pour pouvoir ensuite récupérer l'espace libre.

Passe les 2 commandes :

```
diskutil umount force disk0s3
sudo asr adjust --t /dev/disk0s3 --settype "Apple_Boot"
```


la 1ère démonte de force le volume *Recovery HD* au cas où il aurait été remonté

la 2è restaure le type *Apple_Boot* sur la partition

Poste le retour de la 2è commande + le tableau retourné par un nouveau :

```
diskutil list
```


----------



## Elliot BORNAIS (6 Avril 2018)

```
iMac-de-Elliot:~ elliotbornais$ sudo asr adjust --t /dev/disk0s3 --settype "Apple_Boot"
Password:
Fsck /dev/disk0s3 ....10....20....30....40....50....60....70....80....90....100
Adjust completed successfully
iMac-de-Elliot:~ elliotbornais$
```


----------



## Elliot BORNAIS (6 Avril 2018)

```
iMac-de-Elliot:~ elliotbornais$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            930.4 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +930.0 GB   disk1
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2
                                 2825C4BA-F9EB-4B6F-8A1D-7B0B9A572051
                                 Unencrypted

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:        CD_partition_scheme                        *12.6 MB    disk2

iMac-de-Elliot:~ elliotbornais$
```


----------



## macomaniac (6 Avril 2018)

Cette ligne -->

```
3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
```


montre que tout est en place pour la partition de secours : type *Apple_Boot* et taille *650 Mo*.

----------

Jusqu'ici tout s'est déroulé sans anicroche > mais je suis à présent un peu plus dubitatif pour ce qui est de la récupération de l'espace libre. En effet, tu disais dans ton 1er message -->


Elliot BORNAIS a dit:


> ...message d'erreur.
> "Votre disque n'a pas pu être partitionné
> Une erreur s’est produite lors du partitionnement du disque.
> Veuillez exécuter Utilitaire de disque pour consulter et corriger l’erreur."



Passe la commande test (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil coreStorage resizeStack 2825C4BA-F9EB-4B6F-8A1D-7B0B9A572051 0b
```


cette commande effectue la récupération des *69 Go* d'espace libre à la partition "donneuse" (au départ) = *disk0s2* > et à son  volume *Macintosh HD* qui est l'hôte d'un système de stockage *CoreStorage* non chiffré inscrit sur la partition.

il y a une vérification d'intégrité préalable : *a)* du système de stockage *CoreStorage* > *b)* du système de fichiers *jhfs+* du volume. La commande avorte en cas d'erreur.

=> poste l'affichage retourné par la commande. Comme je conjecture un échec --> il est intéressant de lire quelle est la raison alléguée.


----------



## Elliot BORNAIS (7 Avril 2018)

```
iMac-de-Elliot:~ elliotbornais$ diskutil coreStorage resizeStack 2825C4BA-F9EB-4B6F-8A1D-7B0B9A572051 0b
The Core Storage Logical Volume UUID is 2825C4BA-F9EB-4B6F-8A1D-7B0B9A572051
Started CoreStorage operation
Checking prerequisites for resizing Logical-Physical volume stack
Growing Logical-Physical volume stack
Verifying file system
Volume could not be unmounted
Using live mode
Performing fsck_hfs -fn -l -x /dev/rdisk1
Performing live verification
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog file
Checking multi-linked files
Checking catalog hierarchy
Checking extended attributes file
Checking volume bitmap
Checking volume information
The volume Macintosh HD appears to be OK
File system check exit code is 0
Restoring the original state found as mounted
Growing Core Storage Physical Volume from 930 374 316 032 to 999 345 127 424 bytes
Copying booter
Growing disk partition
Modifying partition map
Growing Core Storage data structures
Resizing Core Storage Physical Volume structures
Resized Core Storage Physical Volume to 999 345 127 424 bytes
Growing Logical Volume
Resizing Core Storage Logical Volume structures
Resized Core Storage Logical Volume to 998 986 858 496 bytes
Growing file system
Finished CoreStorage operation
iMac-de-Elliot:~ elliotbornais$
```


----------



## macomaniac (7 Avril 2018)

L'opération a réussi.

Passe une commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau retourné.


----------



## Elliot BORNAIS (7 Avril 2018)

RE-bonjour, j'ai surement du prendre a confiance puisque vu que l'opération a reussi je me suis lancé dans l'installation de bootcamp qui est aller (contrairement au fois précédentes) quasiment jusqu'a son terme puis j'ai eu ce message d'erreur: :* 
"windows n'a pas pu analyser ou traiter le fichier de réponses sans assistance pour l'étape "specialize". les paramètres spécifiés dans le fichier de réponses ne peuvent pas être appliqués. l'erreur a été détectée lors du traitement des paramètres du composant "Microsoft-Windows-Deployment"*
Serait-ce simplement un problême avec les connexions USB ? 
Elliot


----------



## macomaniac (7 Avril 2018)

Il est clair que ce qui bloquait la possibilité d'un re-partitionnement de la part de l'«Assistant BootCamp» > était l'obésité de la partition de secours qui faisait *69 Go* -->


parce que > pour re-partitionner d'une manière réductrice > la partition de secours en question doit être clonée juste en-dessous de la limite de la partition rétrécie de macOS > avant que l'original ne soit supprimé > et que les blocs libérés d'un seul tenant ne soient utilisés pour créer une nouvelle partition = *BOOTCAMP*. Manifestement > l'opération "clonage" d'une partition de secours originale de *69 Go* échoue (la taille réglementaire étant de *650 Mo*).

Pour ton nouveau problème qui touche l'installation de Windows à proprement parler --> je suis incompétent. Tu devras attendre que *Locke* passe dans ton fil pour te donner son avis.


----------



## Locke (7 Avril 2018)

Elliot BORNAIS a dit:


> RE-bonjour, j'ai surement du prendre a confiance puisque vu que l'opération a reussi je me suis lancé dans l'installation de bootcamp qui est aller (contrairement au fois précédentes) quasiment jusqu'a son terme puis j'ai eu ce message d'erreur: :*
> "windows n'a pas pu analyser ou traiter le fichier de réponses sans assistance pour l'étape "specialize". les paramètres spécifiés dans le fichier de réponses ne peuvent pas être appliqués. l'erreur a été détectée lors du traitement des paramètres du composant "Microsoft-Windows-Deployment"*
> Serait-ce simplement un problême avec les connexions USB ?
> Elliot


Tu essaies d'installer quelle version de Windows ? Pour moi, tu n'utiles pas un fichier .iso mais à partir d'un outil de déploiement MDT réservé aux professionnels ! Si c'est le cas, ça ne fonctionnera jamais, il faut impérativement utiliser le fichier .iso officiel de chez Microsoft ayant pour nom exact *Win10_1709_French_x64.iso*.


----------



## Elliot BORNAIS (7 Avril 2018)

Oui Locke c'est bien cette version que j'essaie d'installer, téléchargé directement du site microsoft ... Après que vous m'ayez conseillé de le faire hier.


----------



## Locke (7 Avril 2018)

Elliot BORNAIS a dit:


> Oui Locke c'est bien cette version que j'essaie d'installer, téléchargé directement du site microsoft ... Après que vous m'ayez conseillé de le faire hier.


Ce n'était pas ce qui est indiqué dans ta réponse #123.

Quelle l'année de ton Mac, pas la date d'achat, mais bien du modèle exact, et cette année sera affichés en faisant un clic depuis le Bureau sur /A propos de ce Mac ?


----------



## Elliot BORNAIS (7 Avril 2018)

Pour être vraiment tout à fait précis Locke:
- il y a un an j'ai installer une version de Windows 8 en anglais (vu que j'habite en irlande), j'avais finit par m'en débarrasser après quelques mois (via bootcamp)
-Il y a 2 jours j'ai essayé de reinstaller la même version (win8) que j'avais installer auparavant. J'ai eu le problème, dés le démarrage de l'installation, qui m'a amené sur ce forum. 
-Ce matin, pensant mon problème résolu par l'excellent Macomaniac, j'ai téléchargé la version que tu m'a conseillé hier (*Win10_1709_French_x64.iso) *et j'ai enchainé avec l'installation via bootcamp est aller pratiquement jusqu'à son terme (contrairement à ma tentative il y a 2 jours).

 iMac (21.5-inch, Late 2015) 
  High Sierra


----------



## Locke (7 Avril 2018)

Elliot BORNAIS a dit:


> -Ce matin, pensant mon problème résolu par l'excellent Macomaniac, j'ai téléchargé la version que tu m'a conseillé hier (*Win10_1709_French_x64.iso) *et j'ai enchainé avec l'installation via bootcamp est aller pratiquement jusqu'à son terme (contrairement à ma tentative il y a 2 jours


Tu as fait le téléchargement depuis le site officiel qui est ici... https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/software-download/windows10ISO ... ? Si oui, je te conseille de recommencer et de ne rien faire pendant le téléchargement.


----------



## Elliot BORNAIS (7 Avril 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Tu as fait le téléchargement depuis le site officiel qui est ici... https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/software-download/windows10ISO ... ? Si oui, je te conseille de recommencer et de ne rien faire pendant le téléchargement.



C'est à dire ne rien faire? je re-télécharge le même fichier?


----------



## Locke (7 Avril 2018)

Elliot BORNAIS a dit:


> C'est à dire ne rien faire?


Pas de grosse connexion sur internet, donc lance le téléchargement et attends qu'il se finisse. Ce fichier pèse 4,73 Go et il vaut mieux avoir une bonne connexion pour ne pas dénaturer le fichier.


----------



## mailen (17 Juillet 2018)

Bonjour tout le monde !

Je me permet un petit message sur le forum car je ne trouve pas la solution impossible d'installer une partition Bootcamp avec le même message d'erreur.
"Votre disque n'a pas pu être partitionné
Une erreur s’est produite lors du partitionnement du disque.
Veuillez exécuter Utilitaire de disque pour consulter et corriger l’erreur."

J'ai alors essayé de le réparer à l'aide de SOS de l'utilitaire disque, il n'a rien trouvé d'anormal.
J'ai effectué une installation "propre" en formatant le disque dur et réinstallation de mac os high sierra mais le problème est identique.
Une aide serait la bienvenue !!
merci par avance


----------



## Locke (17 Juillet 2018)

Commence déjà par lire entièrement ce message... https://forums.macg.co/threads/mauv...windows-formatage-mac-os-gros-bordel.1306482/ ...et ensuite indique toutes les informations de ton matériel, ta version de macOS en cours, et surtout d'avoir pris la précaution d'avoir laissé suffisamment de place pour macOS et un minimum de 55 Go pour la partition qui contiendra Windows, lis bien l'intégralité du message que je cite.


----------



## mailen (17 Juillet 2018)

merci pour ton retour Locke,
j'ai lu le message que tu m'indiques mais j'avoue ne pas tout comprendre ! Mon ordinateur est un Macbbok pro.
J'ai laissé bien plus de place que préconisé concernant la partition windows 90 GO


----------



## mailen (17 Juillet 2018)

Je ne sais pas si cela peux te servir...
La version de windows que j'essais d'installer et bien une version officielle Win10_1803_French_x64.iso !


----------



## Locke (17 Juillet 2018)

mailen a dit:


> J'ai laissé bien plus de place que préconisé concernant la partition windows 90 GO


La taille ne pose pas de problème, mais que reste-t-il de libre pour la partie macOS ? Dans ta dernière réponse #158, tu as bien une clé USB de 64 Go, mais ta partition Windows _(Boot Camp)_ n'apparait pas, c'est normal ou tu n'as pas encore lancé l'installation ?


----------



## mailen (18 Juillet 2018)

Voici ce que j'ai fait ! Je ne comprend pas car je pense vraiment faire comme il faut :-(


----------



## macomaniac (18 Juillet 2018)

Bonjour *mailen
*
Il est clair que tu disposes intrinsèquement d'un espace libre largement suffisant (*446 Go*) pour créer une partition *BOOTCAMP* de *90 Go*. Ce qui n'empêche pas le repartitionnemen d'échouer. Reste à savoir pourquoi.

Je te propose de passer (l'une après l'autre ; en copier-coller) les 2 commandes :

```
diskutil verifyVolume /
tmutil listlocalsnapshots /
```


la 1ère vérifie l'intégrité du système de fichiers *apfs* ; elle retourne un affichage conséquent

la 2è liste les instantanés du volume éventuellement stockés dans le système de fichiers *apfs* > et susceptibles de "retenir" de l'espace dans le volume de démarrage ; elle retourne la liste des *snapshots* s'ils existent > et en cas d'absence l'invite de commande directe : *MacBook-Pro-de-Christophe:~christophekerneis$*

Poste ces affichages ici en copier-coller dans une fenêtre de code (pas de capture) > en utilisant ce procédé -->


dans la page de ce fil de MacGé > presse le bouton 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (carré avec un + inscrit - juste au milieu de la largeur de la fenêtre totale) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)


----------



## mailen (18 Juillet 2018)

Bonjour macomaniac
Très matinal  merci par avance de votre aide !
La première commande donne ce résultat

```
Last login: Wed Jul 18 07:02:07 on console

MacBook-Pro-de-Christophe:~ christophekerneis$ diskutil verifyVolume /
Started file system verification on disk1s1 Macintosh HD
Verifying file system
Volume could not be unmounted
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -l -x /dev/rdisk1s1
Checking volume
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the object map
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/rdisk1s1 appears to be OK
File system check exit code is 0
Restoring the original state found as mounted
Finished file system verification on disk1s1 Macintosh HD
MacBook-Pro-de-Christophe:~ christophekerneis$
```


----------



## mailen (18 Juillet 2018)

la deuxième l'invite de commande directement !


----------



## macomaniac (18 Juillet 2018)

Aucune erreur dans l'*apfs* > aucun *snapshot*. Je te propose une commande de repartitionnement expérimental (non destructeur) -->

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 400g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b
```


la commande rétrécit le *Conteneur apfs* (et sa partition de résidence *disk0s2*) à *400 Go* > et crée une partition *disk0s3* de *100 Go* > au format *FAT-32* > montant un volume intitulé *BOOTCAMP*

=> poste l'affichage retourné par la commande.


----------



## mailen (18 Juillet 2018)

voici le résultat

```
Last login: Wed Jul 18 07:12:30 on ttys000
MacBook-Pro-de-Christophe:~ christophekerneis$ diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 400g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b
Started APFS operation
Aligning shrink delta to 100 068 036 608 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 400 000 000 000 bytes
Determined the minimum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 58 027 401 216 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk1
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk0s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l /dev/disk0s2
Checking volume
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the object map
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Verifying allocated space
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (22684453+1) bitmap address (61783)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (108921088+1) bitmap address (62188)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (119497608+1) bitmap address (61c11)
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Shrinking APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 500 068 036 608 to 400 000 000 000 bytes
Shrinking APFS data structures
APFS Container Resize error code is 49187
Error: -69606: A problem occurred while resizing APFS Container structures
MacBook-Pro-de-Christophe:~ christophekerneis$
```


----------



## macomaniac (18 Juillet 2018)

On a la réponse : ce message d'erreur -->

```
APFS Container Resize error code is 49187
Error: -69606: A problem occurred while resizing APFS Container structures
```


signifie que le système de fichiers *apfs* s'est installé d'entrée de jeu avec une « erreur interne de structure » irréparable. Ce, d'après mon expérience de dizaines de cas similaires > avec message d'erreur identique à la clé > sur les forums. Tu noteras que cette erreur "structurale" n'est aucunement détectée à la vérification de l'*apfs*.

La seule issue consiste à sauvegarder les données du volume *Macintosh HD* = *51,5 Go* (clone ou TM) > supprimer l'*apfs* > réinstaller > récupérer les données.


----------



## mailen (18 Juillet 2018)

Tu veux dire que je dois refaire une clef usb bootable avec mac os et formater le disque pour refaire une installation ?


----------



## macomaniac (18 Juillet 2018)

Il suffit de redémarrer avec les *3* touches *⌘⌥R* (*cmd alt R*) = démarrage par internet > qui fait télécharger en *RAM* un OS de secours 10.13 (*500 Mo*) > et démarrer le Mac dessus à la fin en indépendance du disque. Il est alors possible de supprimer le *Conteneur apfs* > avant de réinstaller.

Sauvegarder les données du volume *Macintosh HD* au préalable.


----------



## mailen (18 Juillet 2018)

Bon je vais essayer de faire merci beaucoup !!


----------



## mailen (18 Juillet 2018)

Petite question peut-être bête mais quand je dois formater mon disque quel format dois-je utiliser ? APFS ? ou autre format ?


----------



## macomaniac (18 Juillet 2018)

Est-ce que tu es dans la session de secours 10.13 > après démarrage par internet (globe terrestre) ?


----------



## mailen (18 Juillet 2018)

Non je n'ai pas encore fait, je n'étais pas dispo ^^
mais je voulais poser la question avant de faire car après sans ordi ça sera moins facile :-/ je ne connais pas cette procédure pour la réinstallation c'est l'inconnu pour moi je ne veux pas faire de bourdes


----------



## macomaniac (18 Juillet 2018)

Une fois que tu as l'écran affichant les 4 *Utilitaires macOS* (après démarrage par internet) > lance l'Utilitaire de disque -->


dans l'angle supérieur gauche > veille à ce que la pastille *Présentation* corresponde à l'option : *Afficher tous les appareils*

cela te permet de sélectionner le *Conteneur disk2* (et pas le simple volume *Macintosh HD* !) > menu : "*Effacer*" > format : "*Mac OS étendu (journalisé)*" et pas *APFS* --> à la réinstallation > il y aura reconversion à l'*APFS*.


----------



## mailen (18 Juillet 2018)

Super merci beaucoup de ton aide précieuse je suis en train de faire j’ai pris le relais sur le tel pour te répondre !


----------



## mailen (19 Juillet 2018)

Un grand merci macomaniac pour ton aide qui m'a été précieuse, tout est rentré dans l'ordre après la manip que tu m'as donné. J'ai pu réinstaller mon mac avec boot possible sur windows merci beauoup !


----------



## macomaniac (19 Juillet 2018)

Content pour toi !


----------



## fboeuf (25 Juillet 2018)

Bonjour 
C'est la première fois que je poste ici. Pardonnez d'avance ma méconnaissance des us et coutumes.

J'ai un iMac 11,2 Mi 2010 et je voudrais installer Windows avec Bootcamp pour contourner des problèmes lié à l'absence de l'API Métal.
Or j'ai ce message 
*Le disque de démarrage ne peut être ni partitionné, ni restauré en une seule partition.
Le disque de démarrage doit être formaté en un seul volume Mac OS étendu (journalisé) ou avoir déjà été partitionné par Assistant Boot Camp pour l’installation de Windows.*
et le processus s'arrête après l'installation du "logiciel de de prise en charge de Wds" 
Je me suis donc intéressé à mes partitions : diskutil list donne :
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                                  209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD          294.6 GB   disk0s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS System HD               204.0 GB   disk0s3
   4:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s4

Or l'OSX est installé sur System HD et non Macintosh HD (que j'ai vidé) et je n'arrive ni à supprimer Macinstosh HD ni à le merger avec System HD sans risquer d'effacer mon OS pour une question d'ordre de disque si je comprends bien. Bref j'aimerais avoir une partition unique et je n'y arrive pas !

Merci beaucoup de votre attention


----------



## macomaniac (25 Juillet 2018)

Salut *fbœuf
*
Il faut que tu clones l'actuel volume *System HD* dans le volume vide du dessus *Macintosh HD*. Tu pourras ensuite démarrer sur le *Macintosh HD* clone et y ouvrir une session miroir de celle du volume *System HD* > supprimer la partition *disk0s3* et la partition de secours *disk0s4* > enfin récupérer leur espace à *Macintosh HD* et tout sera en ordre.

Est-ce que tu es prêt pour la manœuvre ?


----------



## fboeuf (26 Juillet 2018)

Bonjour 
Merci beaucoup pour la réponse.

Clonage ok (avec copy carbone)
Démarrage ok sur Macinstosh HD
mais lorsque j'essaye de supprimer System HD avec l'utilitaire de disque j'ai le message joint en copie d'écran...
et j'ai toujours un peu de crainte à utiliser terminal car pas vraiment à l'aise entre Erase, Delete, Volume, Disk, Container...

Donc ... toujours à la manoeuvre..


----------



## macomaniac (26 Juillet 2018)

Est-ce que tu es actuellement démarré sur *Macintosh HD* ? - si oui > repasse un :

```
diskutil list
```


qui affiche le tableau des disques

Poste-le dans une fenêtre de code > selon le procédé suivant -->


dans la page de ce fil de MacGé > presse le bouton 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (carré avec un + inscrit - juste au milieu de la largeur de la fenêtre totale) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)


----------



## fboeuf (26 Juillet 2018)

Oui j'ai démarré sur Macintosh HD
diskutil list :

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                                 209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            294.6 GB   disk0s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS System HD               204.0 GB   disk0s3
   4:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s4
```


----------



## macomaniac (26 Juillet 2018)

Tu n'as pas fait créer une partition de secours *Recovery HD* juste en-dessous de *Macintosh HD* par Carbon Copy Cloner. Partition de secours dédiée spécifiquement au volume *Macintosh HD* -->


veux-tu qu'on en crée une manuellement (à coups de commandes dans le Terminal) ?


----------



## fboeuf (26 Juillet 2018)

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            294.6 GB   disk0s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS System HD               204.0 GB   disk0s3
   4:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s4
```


----------



## macomaniac (26 Juillet 2018)

Passe la commande (copier-coller direct) :

```
diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 290g jhfs+ "Recovery HD" %recovery% free null 0b
```


la commande rétrécit (non destructivement) *Macintosh HD* à *290 Go* > crée en-dessous une partition *Recovery HD* de *650 Mo* en format *jhfs+* > et laisse le surplus en espace libre

Si tu ne vois pas de message d'erreur affiché en retour > repasse ensuite un :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau mis à jour.


----------



## fboeuf (27 Juillet 2018)

Hélas j'ai eu un message d'erreur 

Unable to resize because file system volume format does not support resizing

Ai-je mal fait le clonage ?
faut-il que je le refasse ?


----------



## macomaniac (27 Juillet 2018)

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil info /
```


qui retourne un tableau d'informations sur le volume *Macintosh HD* démarré

le message ("*Unable to resize because file system volume format does not support resizing*") ne pointe pas un "contenu" (le contenu du volume et donc le contenu produit par le clonage) > mais une "forme" (la configuration du système de fichiers *jhfs+* qui est le générateur du volume)

Poste le tableau ici --> il devrait apparaître que le système de fichiers n'est pas "journalisé" - journalisation qui est la condition de possibilité d'un redimensionnement. C'est sans doute la raison pour laquelle CCC n'a pas proposé la création d'une partition de secours en fin de clonage - car la non-journalisation en excluait la possibilité.

Note : instaurer la journalisation ne demande qu'une petite commande et hop !


----------



## fboeuf (27 Juillet 2018)

```
Device Identifier:        disk0s2
   Device Node:              /dev/disk0s2
   Whole:                    No
   Part of Whole:            disk0

   Volume Name:              Macintosh HD
   Mounted:                  Yes
   Mount Point:              /

   Partition Type:           Apple_HFS
   File System Personality:  HFS+
   Type (Bundle):            hfs
   Name (User Visible):      Mac OS Extended
   Owners:                   Enabled

   OS Can Be Installed:      No
   Media Type:               Generic
   Protocol:                 SATA
   SMART Status:             Verified
   Volume UUID:              F2BD413D-52E3-38EC-AEFF-2114049025C3
   Disk / Partition UUID:    000039FC-6BE8-0000-8975-000064050000
   Partition Offset:         209735680 Bytes (409640 512-Byte-Device-Blocks)

   Disk Size:                294.6 GB (294552764416 Bytes) (exactly 575298368 512-Byte-Units)
   Device Block Size:        512 Bytes

   Volume Total Space:       294.6 GB (294552764416 Bytes) (exactly 575298368 512-Byte-Units)
   Volume Used Space:        110.8 GB (110758404096 Bytes) (exactly 216325008 512-Byte-Units) (37.6%)
   Volume Free Space:        183.8 GB (183794360320 Bytes) (exactly 358973360 512-Byte-Units) (62.4%)
   Allocation Block Size:    4096 Bytes

   Read-Only Media:          No
   Read-Only Volume:         No

   Device Location:          Internal
   Removable Media:          Fixed

   Solid State:              No
   Hardware AES Support:     No
```

Je lache pas l'affaire


----------



## macomaniac (27 Juillet 2018)

Comme tu peux le voir ici -->

```
File System Personality:  HFS+
```


le système de fichiers est *hfs+* > et pas *jhfs+* --> la journalisation n'est pas activée

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil enableJournal disk0s2
```


qui active la journalisation

Poste l'affichage retourné par la commande.


----------



## fboeuf (27 Juillet 2018)

```
Journaling has been enabled for volume Macintosh HD on disk0s2
```


----------



## macomaniac (27 Juillet 2018)

Bien = journalisation activée ! --> tu peux repasser la commande précédente :

```
diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 290g jhfs+ "Recovery HD" %recovery% free null 0b
```


et poser l'affichage retourné + le tableau retourné par un nouveau : 
	
	



```
diskutil list
```


----------



## fboeuf (27 Juillet 2018)

```
Resizing to 290000000000 bytes and adding 2 partitions
Started partitioning on disk0s2 Macintosh HD
Verifying the disk
Verifying file system
Volume could not be unmounted
Using live mode
Performing fsck_hfs -fn -l -x /dev/rdisk0s2
Performing live verification
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog file
Checking multi-linked files
Checking catalog hierarchy
Checking extended attributes file
Checking volume bitmap
Checking volume information
The volume Macintosh HD appears to be OK
File system check exit code is 0
Restoring the original state found as mounted
Resizing
Shrinking file system
Modifying partition map
Initialized /dev/rdisk0s6 as a 620 MB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 8192k journal
Mounting disk
Finished partitioning on disk0s2 Macintosh HD
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            290.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s6
   4:                  Apple_HFS System HD               204.0 GB   disk0s3
   5:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s4
iMac-de-Mathias:~ fboeufsalor$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            290.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s6
   4:                  Apple_HFS System HD               204.0 GB   disk0s3
   5:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s4
```

et merci de votre patience


----------



## macomaniac (27 Juillet 2018)

Voici la nouvelle partition -->

```
3:                  Apple_HFS Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s6
```


passe les commandes (dans la foulée > pour exploiter les index actuels des partitions) -->


```
diskutil umount force disk0s6
sudo asr restore --s /dev/disk0s4 --t /dev/disk0s6 --erase --noprompt
```


la 1ère démonte de force le volume *Recovery HD* nouvellement créé

la 2è clone le volume *Recovery HD* du bas dans celui du haut. À validation de la commande > une demande de *password* s'affiche (commande *sudo*) --> tape ton mot-de-passe de session admin en aveugle - aucun caractère ne se montrant à la frappe - et revalide. Une progression va s'indiquer par tranches de *10%* pour les 2 passes de *Restoring* > *Validating*. Il y a environ *550 Mo* à cloner.

Poste l'affichage retourné par la 2è commande.


----------



## fboeuf (27 Juillet 2018)

```
iMac-de-Mathias:~ fboeufsalor$ diskutil umount force disk0s6
Volume Recovery HD on disk0s6 force-unmounted
iMac-de-Mathias:~ fboeufsalor$ sudo asr restore --s /dev/disk0s4 --t /dev/disk0s6 --erase --noprompt
Password:
    Validating target...done
    Validating source...done
    Validating sizes...done
    Restoring  ....10....20....30....40....50....60....70....80....90....100
    Verifying  ....10....20....30....40....50....60....70....80....90....100
iMac-de-Mathias:~ fboeufsalor$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            290.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s6
   4:                  Apple_HFS System HD               204.0 GB   disk0s3
   5:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s4
```


----------



## macomaniac (27 Juillet 2018)

Ça se présente bien. 

On va finaliser la recréation de cette partition de secours avec 2 commandes :

```
diskutil umount force disk0s6
sudo asr adjust --t /dev/disk0s6 --settype "Apple_Boot"
```


la 1ère démonte le volume *Recovery HD* cloné > au cas où om aurait été remonté

la 2è change le type de sa partition : de *Apple_HFS* à *Apple_Boot* > ce qui fait qu'elle ne sera pas montée automatiquement

Poste l'affichage retourné par cette dernière commande.


----------



## fboeuf (27 Juillet 2018)

```
asr: Volume adjustment failed: Operation not permitted
```

j'ai essayé aussi en session ROOT mais toujours pas ...


----------



## macomaniac (28 Juillet 2018)

Je pense que c'est dû au *SIP* : le protocole de sécurisation qui se met en place au démarrage de l'OS à partir de la version El Capitan 10.11 (et qui verrouille y compris la table de partition *GPT* du disque interne).

Pour désactiver le *SIP* > il faut passer une commande uniquement dans le Terminal de la session de secours (commande invalide dans le Terminal de l'OS). Donc redémarre > et tiens pressées les 2 touches *⌘R* (*cmd R*) de l'écran à l'affichage d'une  : tu devrais démarrer sur l'OS de secours d'un des 2 volumes *Recovery HD*. Tu vas obtenir un écran affichant une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires OS X* (ou *macOS* - selon la version de l'OS).

Va à la barre supérieure de menus de l'écran > menu : *Utilitaires* > sous-menu *Terminal*. Passe la commande :

```
csrutil disable
```


qui instruit la désactivation du *SIP* > laquelle devient opératoire au prochain démarrage sur l'OS.

Cela fait > quitte le Terminal > va à : *Menu*  > *Disque de démarrage* > choisis le volume *Macintosh HD* > redémarre dessus. Ta session réouverte > tu dois être dans un environnement d'OS sans *SIP* activé. Passe les 2 commandes informatives :

```
diskutil list
csrutil status
```


la 1ère affiche le tableau des disques > avec des index de partition réalignés

la 2è le statut actuel du *SIP*

Poste ces 2 informations ici. Note : ne repasse pas la commande de modification du type de la partition _telle quelle_ > car les index des partitions auront été modifiés par le redémarrage.


----------



## fboeuf (28 Juillet 2018)

Bigre 
Cela me parait de plus en plus complexe et délicat.
N'ayant pas trop de temps ce WE à passer devant l'ordinateur, je vais attendre lundi pour ces opérations qui je pense nécessitent toute mon attention (surtout si on commence à désactiver les protocoles de sécurité )
Merci encore énormément de votre aide.
Bon WE


----------



## macomaniac (28 Juillet 2018)

La désactivation du *SIP* (que tu pourras réactiver ensuite) dans le Terminal de la session de secours --> va te prendre le temps d'un redémarrage sur l'OS de secours > passer la commande au vol > et un redémarrage sur l'OS principal. Pas de quoi fouetter un chat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Dans ta session ensuite > il suffira dans le Terminal de changer type de la partition de secours nouvellement créée > puis supprimer les partitions du bas du disque et récupérer leur espace. Ce qui ne prend guère de temps non plus en soi.


----------



## fboeuf (28 Juillet 2018)

```
Mac-de-Mathias:~ fboeufsalor$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            290.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
   4:                  Apple_HFS System HD               204.0 GB   disk0s4
   5:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s5

iMac-de-Mathias:~ fboeufsalor$ csr status
-bash: csr: command not found
iMac-de-Mathias:~ fboeufsalor$ csrutil status
System Integrity Protection status: disabled.
iMac-de-Mathias:~ fboeufsalor$
```


----------



## macomaniac (28 Juillet 2018)

La mention :

```
System Integrity Protection status: disabled.
```


montre que le *SIP* est désactivé. Bravo !
----------

Passe les commandes (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil umount force disk0s3
sudo asr adjust --t /dev/disk0s3 --settype "Apple_Boot"
```


données précédemment > et ici ajustées à l'index mis à jour de la partition

Poste l'affichage retourné par la 2è commande.


----------



## fboeuf (28 Juillet 2018)

```
iMac-de-Mathias:~ fboeufsalor$ sudo asr adjust --t /dev/disk0s3 --settype "Apple_Boot"
Password:
Fsck /dev/disk0s3 ....10....20....30....40....50....60....70....80....90....100
Adjust completed successfully
```


```
iMac-de-Mathias:~ fboeufsalor$ sudo asr adjust --t /dev/disk0s3 --settype "Apple_Boot"
Password:
Fsck /dev/disk0s3 ....10....20....30....40....50....60....70....80....90....100
Adjust completed successfully
```


----------



## macomaniac (28 Juillet 2018)

Parfait ! --> allez : enchaîne par un :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau --> qu'on voie la différence...


----------



## fboeuf (28 Juillet 2018)

```
iMac-de-Mathias:~ fboeufsalor$ sudo asr adjust --t /dev/disk0s3 --settype "Apple_Boot"
Password:
Fsck /dev/disk0s3 ....10....20....30....40....50....60....70....80....90....100
Adjust completed successfully
```


----------



## macomaniac (28 Juillet 2018)

J'ai vu que ça avait marché. Passe la commande indiquée à mon message #202 précédent et poste le tableau.


----------



## fboeuf (28 Juillet 2018)

```
iMac-de-Mathias:~ fboeufsalor$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            290.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
   4:                  Apple_HFS System HD               204.0 GB   disk0s4
   5:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s5
```


----------



## macomaniac (28 Juillet 2018)

Cette ligne -->

```
3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
```


montre que la partition de secours qu'on a créée --> a désormais le bon type = *Apple_Boot*

Allez hop ! récupération de l'espace du bas du disque --> passe les commandes :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s5
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s4
diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 0b
```


les 2 premières suppriment les partitions n°*4* & n°*5*

la 3è récupère leur espace au volume *Macintosh HD* et à sa partition n°*2*

Poste l'affichage retourné par la 3è commande + le tableau retourné par un dernier : 
	
	



```
diskutil list
```


----------



## fboeuf (28 Juillet 2018)

```
iMac-de-Mathias:~ fboeufsalor$ diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 0b
Resizing to full size (fit to fill)
Started partitioning on disk0s2 Macintosh HD
Verifying the disk
Verifying file system
Volume could not be unmounted
Using live mode
Performing fsck_hfs -fn -l -x /dev/rdisk0s2
Performing live verification
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog file
Checking multi-linked files
Checking catalog hierarchy
Checking extended attributes file
Checking volume bitmap
Checking volume information
The volume Macintosh HD appears to be OK
File system check exit code is 0
Restoring the original state found as mounted
Resizing
Modifying partition map
Copying booter
Growing file system
Finished partitioning on disk0s2 Macintosh HD
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            499.1 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot                         650.0 MB   disk0s4
```


----------



## fboeuf (28 Juillet 2018)

génial


----------



## macomaniac (28 Juillet 2018)

Parfait.

Si la partition de secours donne l'impression de ne plus avoir de volume défini et a un index décalé (*disk0s4*) > c'est une simple apparence -->


redémarre une fois > de retour dans ta session repasse un : 
	
	



```
diskutil list
```
 et poste le tableau.


----------



## fboeuf (28 Juillet 2018)

```
iMac-de-Mathias:~ fboeufsalor$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            499.1 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot                         650.0 MB   disk0s3
```


----------



## macomaniac (28 Juillet 2018)

Zut alors ! --> je ne vois pas de volume *Recovery HD* qui aurait dû être redéfini sur la partition *disk0s3*.

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil mount disk0s3
```


qui instruit le montage de ce volume

Poste le retour.


----------



## fboeuf (28 Juillet 2018)

```
iMac-de-Mathias:~ fboeufsalor$ diskutil mount disk0s3
Volume on disk0s3 failed to mount
If the volume is damaged, try the "readOnly" option
```


----------



## fboeuf (28 Juillet 2018)

Je suis un peu en retard maintenant...
Vraiment désolé peut-on finir plus tard ?


----------



## macomaniac (28 Juillet 2018)

D'accord : on réexaminera la question à loisir.


----------



## fboeuf (28 Juillet 2018)

Merci beaucoup encore


----------



## fboeuf (30 Juillet 2018)

Bonjour 
Moussaillon prêt à la manoeuvre finale !
Partition Recovery peut-être ou sécurité à remettre... ?


----------



## fboeuf (30 Juillet 2018)

```
Last login: Sat Jul 28 19:12:29 on console
iMac-de-Mathias:~ fboeufsalor$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            499.1 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot                         650.0 MB   disk0s3

iMac-de-Mathias:~ fboeufsalor$ diskutil mount disk0s3
Volume on disk0s3 failed to mount
If the volume is damaged, try the "readOnly" option
iMac-de-Mathias:~ fboeufsalor$
  [Restauré 30 juil. 2018 à 13:56:29]
```

pour mémoire


----------



## macomaniac (30 Juillet 2018)

*fbœuf*

Je ne comprends pas pourquoi le volume *Recovery HD* n'est plus défini sur la partition *disk0s3*. On avait pourtant tout fait pour créer une partition de secours dans les formes.

Dans tes messages #201 & #203 --> tu avais posté 3 fois le retour d'une commande *asr* de changement du type de la partition de secours > ce qui laisse penser que tu l'as effectivement passée 3 fois. Est-ce que cette insistance aurait eu un effet collatéral ?

Tu peux toujours tenter le changement de type inverse : passe la commande -->

```
sudo asr adjust --t /dev/disk0s3 --settype "Apple_HFS"
```


qui change le type à *Apple_HFS*

Poste l'affichage retourné par la commande.


----------



## fboeuf (30 Juillet 2018)

pour mes messages 201 et 203 c'était un bégaiement de copier coller...
je ne pense pas avoir passé la commande plusieurs fois dans le terminal


```
iMac-de-Mathias:~ fboeufsalor$ sudo asr adjust --t /dev/disk0s3 --settype "Apple_HFS"
Password:
asr: Volume adjustment failed: Unknown error: -123
```


----------



## macomaniac (30 Juillet 2018)

Bon.

Quel est l'OS actuellement installé dans le volume *Macintosh HD* ?


----------



## fboeuf (30 Juillet 2018)

high sierra 10,13,6


----------



## macomaniac (30 Juillet 2018)

Alors voici ce que je te conseille qui devrait régler la question de la partition de secours -->


tu télécharges un installateur complet de High Sierra (*5,7 Go* - c'est la version *10.13.6* finale) depuis l'App Store > puis tu lances l'installation à destination du volume *Macintosh HD* démarré. Seul le Logiciel-Système sera restauré dans le volume (ton compte non touché, non plus que les applications tierces) > mais avant cela la partition de secours devrait se trouver restaurée > avec un volume fonctionnel.

Une fois cette opération accomplie et ta session réouverte > reposte le tableau d'un nouveau :

```
diskutil list
```


que je voie si la partition de secours a bien récupéré son volume *Recovery HD*...


----------



## fboeuf (30 Juillet 2018)

Ok....
Installation en cours...


----------



## macomaniac (30 Juillet 2018)

Pfuiii ! rapide la mise-en-œuvre...


----------



## fboeuf (30 Juillet 2018)

```
iMac-de-Mathias:~ fboeufsalor$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            498.5 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
   4:                  Apple_HFS                         650.0 MB   disk0s4

iMac-de-Mathias:~ fboeufsalor$
```


----------



## fboeuf (30 Juillet 2018)

super cool 
ce soir j'essayerai l'installation bootcamp
merci encore ))


----------



## macomaniac (30 Juillet 2018)

Redémarre une fois > puis reposte le tableau d'un :

```
diskutil list
```


histoire de voir s'il y a bien en réalité 2 partitions de secours...


----------



## fboeuf (30 Juillet 2018)

```
Last login: Mon Jul 30 18:02:44 on console
iMac-de-Mathias:~ fboeufsalor$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            498.5 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
   4:                  Apple_HFS                         650.0 MB   disk0s4

iMac-de-Mathias:~ fboeufsalor$
```

A+


----------



## macomaniac (30 Juillet 2018)

Alors voici les commandes d'apurement (l'une après l'autre)-->

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s4
diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 0b
```


la 1ère supprime la partition n°*4*

la 2è récupère son espace à la partition n°*2*

Cela fait > reposte le tableau d'un :

```
diskutil list
```


et tout devrait être en place.

Note : le changement de type à *Apple_HFS* s'était bien opéré > résultat : le programme d'installation a traité la partition de secours existante comme une partition indépendante et créé une partition de secours distincte.


----------



## fboeuf (30 Juillet 2018)

```
Finished partitioning on disk0s2 Macintosh HD
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            499.2 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s4
iMac-de-Mathias:~ fboeufsalor$
```

j'ai l'impression que c'était l'objectif que j'avais compris que nous visions 
on remet la sécurité ?


----------



## macomaniac (30 Juillet 2018)

Oui : RAS --> tout est en ordre. Je n'ai pas compris ce qui a causé le problème du volume *Recovery HD* antérieurement > mais là tout est réglé.

Pour réactiver le *SIP* > c'est la commande :

```
csrutil enable
```


à passer dans le Terminal de la session de secours.

Tu vas donc étrenner le bon état de marche de ton OS de secours en redémarrant via *⌘R*.


----------



## fboeuf (30 Juillet 2018)

```
Last login: Mon Jul 30 22:40:50 on console
iMac-de-Mathias:~ fboeufsalor$ csrutil status
System Integrity Protection status: enabled.
iMac-de-Mathias:~ fboeufsalor$
```

je crois que je peux retenter bootcamp 
merci
merci
merci


----------



## macomaniac (30 Juillet 2018)

OS de secours fonctionnel. Rien ne s'oppose à présent à l'Assistant BootCamp...


----------



## fboeuf (1 Août 2018)

Hélas je me vois obligé de vous appeler encore à l'aide

Toujours dans le but d'installer Wds avec Bootcamp j'ai maintenant le message :

Formatez le disque USB en tant que partition unique MS-DOS (FAT) avec un schéma Master Boot Record.

Alors que mon DD externe est bien formaté MSDOS (FAT32) dixit Utilitaire de disque et ici

```
iMac-de-Mathias:~ fboeufsalor$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            499.2 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *400.1 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:       Microsoft Basic Data DD EXT                  399.7 GB   disk1s2
```

(sic)...


----------



## macomaniac (1 Août 2018)

Oui mais ceci -->

```
0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *400.1 GB   disk1
```


indique qu'il y a une table de partition *GPT* (*G*UID_*P*artition_*T*able) sur l'en-tête du disque > alors qu'il faut dans ce cas de figure une *MBR* (*M*aster_*B*oot_*R*ecord) désignée aussi comme *FDisk_Partition_Scheme*

une table de partition est une série de descripteurs des partitions (localisation de tel n° de bloc à tel n° de bloc > rang de la partition > type de partition) inscrits soit sur les blocs n°*1* à *32* du disque (*GPT*) > soit sur l'unique bloc n°*0* (*MBR*). Les tables de partition permettent l'accès (par exemple en mode démarrage) aux volumes des partitions. *GPT* & *MBR* désignent 2 types bien distincts de tables de partition.

En résumé : il n'y a pas que le format du volume qui joue (le type de système de fichiers qui est son générateur : *FAT-32* ici) > il y a aussi le schéma de table de partition (*GPT* ou *MBR*).

Est-ce que le volume *DD EXT* est vide et le disque réinitialisable ? --> si oui > je peux te passer la commande _ad hoc_ (et hop !)...


----------



## fboeuf (1 Août 2018)

affirmatif, vide et réinitialisable


----------



## macomaniac (1 Août 2018)

Vérifie (pour toi même) que le DDE est toujours bien *disk1* par un nouveau :

```
diskutil list
```


et si oui > passe la commande (copier-coller - sinon adapte le n° du disque) -->


```
diskutil partitionDisk disk1 mbr fat32 "DD EXT" 100%
```


la commande inscrit une table *MBR* > un système de fichiers *FAT-32* > remonte un volume *DDE EXT*

Si la commande est passée sans erreur > repasse un :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau.


----------



## fboeuf (1 Août 2018)

```
iMac-de-Mathias:~ fboeufsalor$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            499.2 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *400.1 GB   disk1
   1:                 DOS_FAT_32 DD EXT                  400.1 GB   disk1s1
```

c'est bien ?


----------



## macomaniac (1 Août 2018)

Comme tu le vois -->

```
/dev/disk1 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *400.1 GB   disk1
   1:                 DOS_FAT_32 DD EXT                  400.1 GB   disk1s1
```


*Fdisk_partition_scheme* = *MBR*. Avec un format *FAT-32* du volume.

Tu n'as plus qu'à relancer l'opération.


----------



## fboeuf (2 Août 2018)

Re bonsoir... cela ressemble  à l'histoire sans fin 
Campboot a l'air satisfait de la partition Mac et du format du DDExt, mais...
maintenant c'est le fichier ISO de W7 qui n'est pas trouvé et j'ai un message :
Insérez le disque d’installation Windows puis patientez quelques instants que le disque soit reconnu.

Pourtant j'avais cru comprendre que cette installation de W sous Bootcamp pouvait aussi se faire avec une image ISO d'installation et pas forcément avec une galette. D'où mon achat il y a quelques temps déjà de cette image ISO de W7...
Aurais-je une fois de plus mal compris ?

PS : si d'aventure vous vous lassez d'aider un noob de mon genre je comprendrais tout à fait


----------



## macomaniac (2 Août 2018)

*fboeuf*

Sur la question que tu évoques (installer à partir d'une *ISO*) --> tu vas devoir attendre l'avis de *Locke*. En ce qui me concerne > je suis hors compétence ici (je n'utilise pas Windows et je ne suis pas au fait de l'emploi d'une *ISO* pour l'installer).


----------



## Locke (3 Août 2018)

fboeuf a dit:


> Campboot a l'air satisfait de la partition Mac et du format du DDExt, mais...
> maintenant c'est le fichier ISO de W7 qui n'est pas trouvé et j'ai un message :
> Insérez le disque d’installation Windows puis patientez quelques instants que le disque soit reconnu.


Tu destines à quoi ce disque dur de 400 Go formaté en FAT32 ?
Assistant Boot Camp propose de télécharger les pilotes/drivers dans une clé USB et qui serviront une fois l'installation de Windows terminée. Une taille de 4 Go pour la clé USB est suffisante.


fboeuf a dit:


> J'ai un iMac 11,2 Mi 2010 et je voudrais installer Windows avec Bootcamp pour contourner des problèmes lié à l'absence de l'API Métal.


Ton iMac de 2010 peut très bien installer une version de Windows 7, mais tu ne pourras jamais utiliser un fichier .iso. Cette possibilité ne débute que depuis les modèles de 2012. Dans ton cas de figure, il te faudra impérativement utiliser un DVD original ou une copie gravée depuis un vrai PC et pas depuis un Mac et si le SuperDrive interne est HS, il faudra passer par un autre lecteur/graveur externe.

Assistant Boot Camp impose de faire l'installation dans le disque dur interne d'un Mac non partitionné, toute autre tentative échouera.


----------



## fboeuf (7 Août 2018)

Bonjour Locke 
Merci de ces informations. J'avoue commencer à perdre courage...

Le DD Ext de 400G était un plan B quand ma clef 32G (d'un certain age mais bon...) m'a fait défaut.
Pensant que la présence de mon lecteur graveur empêchait BC d'utiliser le fichier ISO, j'ai essayé depuis mon dernier post de graver le fichier ISO mais le DVD ressort immédiatement après insertion... avant même que je ne puisse lancer la gravure, gravage, bref...

Si je comprends bien, il me faut un vrai CD d'install Wds ou bien un PC pour graver mon image ISO W7.
Pour le non partitionnement du DD interne Mac, c'est fait grave à la grande patience de Macromaniac


----------



## Locke (7 Août 2018)

fboeuf a dit:


> Le DD Ext de 400G était un plan B quand ma clef 32G (d'un certain age mais bon...) m'a fait défaut.


Donc il ne sert que pour stocker les pilotes/drivers qui serviront une fois l'installation de Windows terminée. C'est bien, mais comme c'est un matériel USB de grande capacité, il faut impérativement déconnecter tout matériel USB le temps de faire l'installation de Windows.


fboeuf a dit:


> Pensant que la présence de mon lecteur graveur empêchait BC d'utiliser le fichier ISO


Avec ton iMac de 2010, tu ne peux pas utiliser un fichier .iso, ce n'est possible qu'à partir des modèles de 2012.


fboeuf a dit:


> Si je comprends bien, il me faut un vrai CD d'install Wds ou bien un PC pour graver mon image ISO W7.


Oui et avant d'aller plus loin, il faudra vérifier que le DVD soit bien bootable_ (démarrable)_ depuis un PC, faute de quoi ce sera un échec sous macOS !


----------



## fboeuf (18 Août 2018)

Rebonjour 
Suite de la saga... il semble que mon lecteur de CD refuse toute tentative d'insertion..
DvD vierge, musique, gravé ISO par PC (étape réalisée)...dans les 2 sens
Après quelques mouvements audibles du périphérique la galette est recrachée systématiquement.
J'avoue n'avoir jamais eu besoin d'utiliser le lecteur depuis... très longtemps voir jamais

les infos du lecteur :
*OPTIARC DVD RW AD-5680H :*
  Révision du programme interne :    3AHB
  Interconnexion :    ATAPI
 Gestion de la gravure :    Oui (lecteur livré par Apple)
 Cache :    2048 Ko
  Lecture de DVD :    Oui
 CD gravables :    -R, -RW
  DVD gravables :    -R, -R DL, -RW, +R, +R DL, +RW
  Stratégies d’écriture :    CD-TAO, CD-SAO, CD-Raw, DVD-DAO
 Données :    Pour afficher les vitesses de gravure disponibles, insérez un disque et choisissez Fichier > Actualiser les informations

Pour mémoire du contexte de mon chemin de croix, n'ayant pas l'API métal sur mon mac j'ai perdu la possibilité de joué à WOW depuis juillet et j'en suis fort marri, j'essaye donc d'installer W par Bootcamp sur mon imac 21,5 mi-2010, espérant m'économiser un achat


----------



## macomaniac (18 Août 2018)

*fboeuf*

Le Ciel est peut-être au bout du chemin de croix...

Avec un _MacBook Pro 2010_ > j'avais réussi expérimentalement à installer Windows-7 dans une partition *BOOTCAMP* -->


le DVD (original celui-là) d'installation de W-7 inséré dans un banal lecteur de DVD USB externe

=> fais le même essai : ça marchera peut-être aussi avec ton _iMac 2010_...


----------



## fboeuf (18 Août 2018)

Il se trouve que j'avais ça dans un carton :
*Portable Super Multi Drive de LG
HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GP08NU20 :*
  Révision du programme interne :    1,01
  Interconnexion :    USB
  Gestion de la gravure :    Oui (prise en charge de lecteur générique)
  Chemin du profil :    Aucun
  Cache :    2048 Ko
  Lecture de DVD :    Oui
  CD gravables :    -R, -RW
  DVD gravables :    -R, -R DL, -RAM, -RW, +R, +R DL, +RW
  Stratégies d’écriture :    CD-TAO, CD-SAO, CD-Raw, DVD-DAO
  Données :    Pour afficher les vitesses de gravure disponibles, insérez un disque et choisissez Fichier > Actualiser les informations

Hélas, pas plus de succès, le DVD n'est pas recraché mais ca mouline périodiquement sans faire


----------



## macomaniac (18 Août 2018)

Est-ce que tu as vérifié sur un PC (compatible W-7) que ton DVD gravé est démarrable ?


----------



## fboeuf (18 Août 2018)

Non et je ne saurais comment faire.
J'ai fait graver l'image dans une boite à copie près de chez moi, avec NERO, j'ai suivi le lancement de la gravure pour demander expressément l'option bootable mais dans les menu / boite de dial que j'ai vu, aucune option remarquable... ou bien je l'ai raté
Et la personne qui s'est chargé de la gravure ne semblait pas non plus voir cette option.
je n'ai pas de PC (hormis notebook sous ubuntu)
De plus mes lecteurs ne lisent même pas les CD musicaux. Cela me semble de mauvais augure, non ?


----------



## macomaniac (18 Août 2018)

À la boîte près de chez toi : ils ont bien un PC ? --> 


tu pourrais leur demander de tester leur propre œuvre > en tentant un démarrage sur le DVD.


----------



## Locke (18 Août 2018)

fboeuf a dit:


> J'ai fait graver l'image dans une boite à copie près de chez moi, avec NERO


Ce logiciel de gravure fonctionne très bien et en effet il aurait été judicieux de demander de vérifier si le DVD est bien bootable depuis un PC, gage de garantie pour Assistant Boot Camp.


fboeuf a dit:


> De plus mes lecteurs ne lisent même pas les CD musicaux. Cela me semble de mauvais augure, non ?


C'est mal parti, mais moi aussi j'ai déjà fait une installation dans mon vieux MBP de 2010 en utilisant un lecteur/graveur externe sans problème.


----------



## Koko37 (29 Août 2018)

Voljoun a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je possède un iMac (Retina 5K, 27 pouces, fin 2015) avec DD Fusion drive.
> Je souhaiterais installer une partition Windows sur mon ordinateur, malheureusement Bootcamp me signale une erreur lors du partitionnement du disque.
> ...



Bonjour,

exactement la même chose, j'ai besoin de vos lumières, je sèche là.

_/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1

   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         121.1 GB   disk0s2


/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *3.0 TB     disk1

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1

   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         3.0 TB     disk1s2


/dev/disk2 (synthesized):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +3.1 TB     disk2

                                Physical Stores disk0s2, disk1s2

   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            857.4 GB   disk2s1

   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 42.8 MB    disk2s2

   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                512.3 MB   disk2s3

   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk2s4_


----------



## macomaniac (29 Août 2018)

Bonjour *Koko
*
Tu as manifestement un _iMac_ avec un SDD de *121 Go* et un HDD de *3 To*.

Contrairement à ce que rend possible logiciellement l'OS High Sierra public (mais que rendaient expérimentalement possible ses préversions *beta*) -->


les 2 disques en question ne sont pas associés par un procédé logiciel Fusion Drive relevant d'une architecture *CoreStorage* ; mais sont associés par un procédé Fusion Style relevant d'une architecture *apfs*. En effet > un unique *Conteneur apfs* se trouve exporté à partir de *2* magasins de stockage physique des écritures : un *Physical Store* résidant dans la partition de type *Apple_APFS disk0s2* du SSD + un *Physical Store* résidant dans la partition de type *Apple_APFS disk1s2* du HDD.

le nouvel OS Mojave 10.14 encore en développement (*beta*) autorise ce que les versions publiques de High Sierra ne supportaient pas : l'association logicielle en Fusion Style *apfs* d'un SSD & d'un HDD

=> d'où ma question préalable : quel est l'OS actuellement installé dans le volume *Macintosh HD* ?


----------



## Koko37 (29 Août 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Bonjour *Koko
> *
> Tu as manifestement un _iMac_ avec un SDD de *121 Go* et un HDD de *3 To*.
> 
> ...



Oui pardon j’ai oublié de préciser il s’agit d’un iMac 3 To Fusion Drive sous Mac OS Mojave Bêta 9


----------



## macomaniac (29 Août 2018)

Le fait que ce soit l'OS Mojave (*beta*) qui soit installé --> rend compte du Fusion Style *apfs* associant les 2 disques.

Quelle taille souhaites-tu pour la partition *BOOTCAMP* dédiée à l'installation de Windows ? --> que je puisse te passer une commande expérimentale de repartitionnement. Ce qui permettra de vérifier si elle passe ou si elle échoue...


----------



## Koko37 (29 Août 2018)

D’accord ok, disons 500go


----------



## macomaniac (29 Août 2018)

Alors passe la commande (copier-coller direct) :

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 2.6t fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b
```


la commande instruit le rétrécissement (non destructeur) du *Conteneur apfs* à *2,6 To* > et la génération d'une partition d'environ *500 Go* en queue de HDD > en format *FAT-32* > montant un volume *BOOTCAMP*

Poste l'affichage retourné par la commande > et au lieu de faire un coller brut > fais-le dans une fenêtre de code d'après le procédé suivant -->


dans la page de ce fil de MacGé > presse le bouton 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (carré avec un + inscrit - juste au milieu de la largeur de la fenêtre totale) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)

=> cela permettra de voir si la commande passe ou avorte.


----------



## Koko37 (29 Août 2018)

```
Started APFS operation
Aligning shrink delta to 521 506 295 808 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 2 478 876 930 048 bytes
Determined the minimum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 884 772 794 368 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk2
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk1s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l -S /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the fusion superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking the Fusion data structures
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by hfs_convert (945.200.128) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.200.128)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by hfs_convert (945.200.128) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.200.128)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by diskmanagementd (945.200.128) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.200.128)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by apfs.util (945.200.128) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.200.128)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (462049+1) bitmap address (1705e)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (462051+1) bitmap address (1705e)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (462064+2) bitmap address (1705e)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (462073+1) bitmap address (1705e)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (462075+1) bitmap address (1705e)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (462078+1) bitmap address (1705e)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (462080+2) bitmap address (1705e)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (462088+1) bitmap address (1705e)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (462090+1) bitmap address (1705e)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (462092+1) bitmap address (1705e)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (462099+1) bitmap address (1705e)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (462105+1) bitmap address (1705e)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (462108+1) bitmap address (1705e)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (462118+1) bitmap address (1705e)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (462123+1) bitmap address (1705e)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (462128+1) bitmap address (1705e)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (462130+2) bitmap address (1705e)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (462133+3) bitmap address (1705e)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (462138+1) bitmap address (1705e)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (462147+1) bitmap address (1705e)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (462155+1) bitmap address (1705e)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (462157+1) bitmap address (1705e)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (462171+1) bitmap address (1705e)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (462173+2) bitmap address (1705e)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (462181+1) bitmap address (1705e)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (462183+1) bitmap address (1705e)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (462195+2) bitmap address (1705e)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (462202+1) bitmap address (1705e)

{...} là j'ai supprimer une vingtaine de ligne de ce genre là car ça ne rentre pas dans ma réponse

warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (462301+1) bitmap address (1705e)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (462309+1) bitmap address (1705e)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (462312+1) bitmap address (1705e)
Storage system check exit code is 0
Shrinking APFS Physical Store disk1s2 from 3 000 383 225 856 to 2 478 876 930 048 bytes
Shrinking APFS data structures
APFS Container Resize error code is 49186
Error: -69501: Unable to resize APFS Container structures due to APFS Snapshot presence (perhaps caused by Time Machine)
```


----------



## macomaniac (29 Août 2018)

Il y a une énorme "sur-allocation" d'espace au volume > apparemment due à la présence de *snapshots* (intantanés *apfs*) -->


lequels > stockés hors du volume dans une branche de l'*apfs* > y retiennent comme "occupé" l'espace des blocs correspondant aux fichiers indexés - quand bien même ces fichiers auraient-ils été supprimés entre temps par l'utilisateur

Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
tmutil listlocalsnapshots /
```


la commande liste et affiche les instantanés existants

Poste le retour.


----------



## Koko37 (29 Août 2018)

```
com.apple.TimeMachine.2018-08-28-101014
com.apple.TimeMachine.2018-08-28-155031
com.apple.TimeMachine.2018-08-28-174527
com.apple.TimeMachine.2018-08-28-184520
com.apple.TimeMachine.2018-08-28-194611
com.apple.TimeMachine.2018-08-28-204511
com.apple.TimeMachine.2018-08-28-214626
com.apple.TimeMachine.2018-08-28-224725
```


----------



## macomaniac (29 Août 2018)

Pfuiiii ! --> si tu as fait de gros mouvements de fichiers hier > impliquant beaucoup de suppressions --> il peut y avoir une imposante surallocation de blocs occupés.

C'est ce qu'on va vérifier. Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
sudo tmutil thinlocalsnapshots / 99000000000 4 ; say 'ENFIN TERMINÉ LA PURGE'
```


à validation > une demande de *password* s'affiche (commande *sudo*) --> tape ton mot-de-passe de session admin en aveugle - aucun caractère ne se montrant à la frappe - et revalide

la commande supprime énergiquement les *snapshots*. Attends d'entendre une voix déclarer : "Enfin ! terminé la purge" en signal de complétion

Cela fait > passe les 2 commandes (l'une après l'autre) :

```
df -H /
tmutil listlocalsnapshots /
```


la 1ère mesure l'allocation de blocs "occupés" au volume démarré

la 2è reliste les *snapshots* existants --> s'il n'y en a plus > tu obtiens le retour direct de l'invite de commande terminée par ton *nomcourt$*

Poste les retours.


----------



## Koko37 (29 Août 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Pfuiiii ! --> si tu as fait de gros mouvements de fichiers hier > impliquant beaucoup de suppressions --> il peut y avoir une imposante surallocation de blocs occupés.Poste les retours.



Possible oui, j'ai supprimer la partition Boot Camp hier.

Ok, une machine de guerre ce macomania ! Merci pour ton aide en tout cas !


```
imac-de-kevin:~ kevin$ sudo tmutil thinlocalsnapshots / 99000000000 4 ; say 'ENFIN TERMINÉ LA PURGE'
Password:
Sorry, try again.
Password:
Thinned local snapshots:
imac-de-kevin:~ kevin$ df -H /
Filesystem     Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused               ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk2s1   3.1T   845G   2.3T    28% 1013617 9223372036853762190    0%   /
imac-de-kevin:~ kevin$ tmutil listlocalsnapshots /
imac-de-kevin:~ kevin$
```


----------



## macomaniac (29 Août 2018)

Tu as gagné *12 Go* d'allocation de blocs au volume : pas gros mais suffisant pour bloquer le repartitionnement peut-être...

Repasse la commande de repartitionnement expérimental (je me demande si un redémarrage avant ne serait pas bénéfique pour mettre à jour tout ce bazar) -->

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 2.6t fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b
```


poste l'affichage retourné comme précédemment

Note : si tu veux stopper la génération automatique de *snapshots* > va à : *Menu*  > *Préférences Système* > *Time Machine* --> décoche la case : "*Sauvegarder automatiquement*". C'est ce cochage qui induit la génération périodique des *snapshots*.


----------



## Koko37 (29 Août 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Note : si tu veux stopper la génération automatique de *snapshots* > va à : *Menu*  > *Préférences Système* > *Time Machine* --> décoche la case : "*Sauvegarder automatiquement*". C'est ce cochage qui induit la génération périodique des *snapshots*.



Oui ça je l'avais fait hier soir.


```
imac-de-kevin:~ kevin$ diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 2.6t fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b
Started APFS operation
Aligning shrink delta to 521 506 295 808 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 2 478 876 930 048 bytes
Determined the minimum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 871 812 120 576 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk2
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk1s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l -S /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the fusion superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking the Fusion data structures
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by hfs_convert (945.200.128) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.200.128)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by hfs_convert (945.200.128) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.200.128)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by diskmanagementd (945.200.128) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.200.128)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by apfs.util (945.200.128) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.200.128)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
Performing deferred repairs
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Shrinking APFS Physical Store disk1s2 from 3 000 383 225 856 to 2 478 876 930 048 bytes
Shrinking APFS data structures
Shrinking partition
Modifying partition map
4096 bytes per physical sector
/dev/rdisk1s3: 1018315904 sectors in 15911186 FAT32 clusters (32768 bytes/cluster)
bps=512 spc=64 res=32 nft=2 mid=0xf8 spt=32 hds=255 hid=547000320 drv=0x80 bsec=1018564608 bspf=124312 rdcl=2 infs=1 bkbs=6
Mounting disk
1 new disk created or changed due to APFS operation
Disk from APFS operation: disk1s3
Finished APFS operation
imac-de-kevin:~ kevin$
```

j'ai comme l'impression que ça a fonctionné non ?


----------



## macomaniac (29 Août 2018)

Hé ! hé ! --> c'était la faute aux *snapshots*...

Passe une commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau des disques (bien joliment dans une fenêtre de code encore)

=> on va pouvoir admirer le paysage...


----------



## Koko37 (29 Août 2018)

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *3.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         2.5 TB     disk1s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                521.5 GB   disk1s3

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +2.6 TB     disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk0s2, disk1s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            845.1 GB   disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 42.8 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                512.3 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk2s4
```

je sais pas ce qu'est les "snapshots" mais je sais que tu es très fort ;-) merci beaucoup pour ton aide efficace !

 du coup pour installer windows sur la partition boot camp je m'y prend comment ? car il me le propose plus dans l'assistant Boot Camp ?


----------



## macomaniac (29 Août 2018)

Ce sous-tableau du partitionnement primaire de ton HDD (c'est toujours sur ce disque que se crée une partition *BOOTCAMP* lorsqu'il y a une association de type Fusion) -->

```
/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *3.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         2.5 TB     disk1s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                521.5 GB   disk1s3
```


montre que le repartitionnement / création de partiiton a parfaitement fonctionné

=> une très importante leçon s'en laisse tirer concernant l'OS Mojave (en préversion) : le procédé Fusion Style *apfs* est complétement opérationnel --> non seulement à l'installation mais aussi au repartitionnement.

Est-ce que tu veux utiliser l'actuelle partition *BOOTCAMP* ou la supprimer (elle n'était qu'expérimentale) et récupérer son espace au *Conteneur* ?


----------



## Koko37 (29 Août 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Est-ce que tu veux utiliser l'actuelle partition *BOOTCAMP* ou la supprimer (elle n'était qu'expérimentale) et récupérer son espace au *Conteneur* ?



Je souhaite installé Windows 10 sur la partition boot camp, mais je m'y prend comment ? car il me le propose plus dans l'assistant Boot Camp ? seulement une suppression

Si je supprime la partition bootcamp via l'assistant bootcamp et que je recréer la partition en installant windows via la procédure habituel cela va fonctionner ?


----------



## macomaniac (29 Août 2018)

Alors passe les commandes (copier-coller : une à la fois) :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk1s3
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 0b
```


la 1ère supprime l'actuelle partition *BOOTCAMP*

la 2è récupère l'espace libéré au *Conteneur apfs* (et à la partition principale du HDD spécifiquement).

Si tu ne vois pas passer de message d'erreur à a fin de la 2è commande > repasse enfin un :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau des disques mis à jour pour vérification.


----------



## Koko37 (29 Août 2018)

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *3.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         3.0 TB     disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +3.1 TB     disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk0s2, disk1s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            845.1 GB   disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 42.8 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                512.3 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk2s4
```


----------



## macomaniac (29 Août 2018)

Parfait ! --> ça été un aller <=> retour express. Tu as récupéré tout l'espace.

Tu dois pouvoir passer par l'Assistant BootCamp à présent.


----------



## Koko37 (29 Août 2018)

effectivement, mais lors de l'installation windows il me dit que le volume n'est pas en NTFS...


```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *3.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         2.4 TB     disk1s2
   3:           Windows Recovery                         523.2 MB   disk1s3
   4:                        EFI NO NAME                 104.9 MB   disk1s4
   5:         Microsoft Reserved                         16.8 MB    disk1s5
   6:                 Apple_APFS Container disk4         621.9 GB   disk1s6

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +2.5 TB     disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk0s2, disk1s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            845.3 GB   disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 42.8 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                512.3 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk2s4

/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *31.0 GB    disk3
   1:                 DOS_FAT_32 WININSTALL              31.0 GB    disk3s1

/dev/disk4 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +621.9 GB   disk4
                                 Physical Store disk1s6
   1:                APFS Volume Preboot                 42.7 MB    disk4s2
   2:                APFS Volume Recovery                20.5 KB    disk4s3
   3:                APFS Volume ASRNewVolume_701        20.5 KB    disk4s1
```


là je crois que j'ai foutu une belle m****


----------



## macomaniac (29 Août 2018)

Ouaip !

Si ça ne te fait rien > je reviendrai plus tard dans ton fil pour t'aider à apurer la situation --> disons que je vais faire une pause à présent...


----------



## Koko37 (29 Août 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Ouaip !
> 
> Si ça ne te fait rien > je reviendrai plus tard dans ton fil pour t'aider à apurer la situation --> disons que je vais faire une pause à présent...


oui ok, je comprends pas pourquoi Boot Camp n'a pas mis le volume en NTFS, du coup j'ai voulu le mettre en NTFS avec l'interface de l'installation de Windows, ce qui n'a pas marché, j'ai donc relancé sous MacOS, et résultat voilà le bazar...

EDIT : je pense avoir avancé


```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *3.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         3.0 TB     disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +3.1 TB     disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk0s2, disk1s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            845.2 GB   disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 42.8 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                512.3 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk2s4
```


----------



## Locke (29 Août 2018)

Koko37 a dit:


> oui ok, je comprends pas pourquoi Boot Camp n'a pas mis le volume en NTFS, du coup j'ai voulu le mettre en NTFS avec l'interface de l'installation de Windows, ce qui n'a pas marché, j'ai donc relancé sous MacOS, et résultat voilà le bazar...


Assistant Boot Camp prépare toujours une partition temporaire en FAT32 avant de laisser la main à l'installateur de Windows, jamais en NTFS. Faire un formatage en NTFS avant est voué à l'échec, le formatage doit se faire depuis l'interface d'installation de Windows, jamais avant, en sélectionnant la partition BOOTCAMP en majuscules.

N'ayant jamais installé macOS High Sierra, je ne sais pas pourquoi il y a un échec lors de cette opération.


----------



## Koko37 (29 Août 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Assistant Boot Camp prépare toujours une partition temporaire en FAT32 avant de laisser la main à l'installateur de Windows, jamais en NTFS. Faire un formatage en NTFS avant est voué à l'échec, le formatage doit se faire depuis l'interface d'installation de Windows, jamais avant, en sélectionnant la partition BOOTCAMP en majuscules.
> 
> N'ayant jamais installé macOS High Sierra, je ne sais pas pourquoi il y a un échec lors de cette opération.



Merci pour pour ta réponse. Voilà ce que sa donne :


----------



## Locke (29 Août 2018)

Et ça donne quoi en faisant un clic sur Formater...




... ?

C'est normal une partition pour Windows de 579,8 Go ? Pour moi, non !


----------



## Koko37 (29 Août 2018)

Euh... si enfin j’avais sélectionné environ 500go dans l’assistant boot camp. 

Si je clique sur formater sa me met plein de partition comme tu peux le voir plus haut quand j’ai fais un diskutil list

EDIT : sa fais plutôt ça : 
	

		
			
		

		
	

Voir la pièce jointe 125258


----------



## macomaniac (29 Août 2018)

@ *Koko
*
Pour ce qui est de l'installation de Windows proprement dite --> *Locke* est compétent mais pas moi (du tout).

Pour ce qui est de l'état du partitionnement --> j'ai vu à ton dernier tableau que tout était rentré dans l'ordre : tu as parfaitement su t'en tirer.


----------



## Koko37 (29 Août 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> @ *Koko
> *
> Pour ce qui est de l'installation de Windows proprement dite --> *Locke* est compétent mais pas moi (du tout).
> 
> Pour ce qui est de l'état du partitionnement --> j'ai vu à ton dernier tableau que tout était rentré dans l'ordre : tu as parfaitement su t'en tirer.



D’accord je vois ça avec lui alors encore merci pour ton aide


----------



## Locke (29 Août 2018)

Koko37 a dit:


> Si je clique sur formater sa me met plein de partition comme tu peux le voir plus haut quand j’ai fais un diskutil list


Négatif, ce n'est pas possible, l'installateur de Windows ne peut pas quitter comme ça et lancer Utilitaire de disque de macOS !

Quel est le modèle exact de ton iMac ? Que dis très exactement /A propos de ce Mac ?


----------



## Koko37 (29 Août 2018)

non c'est moi qui suis retourné sous macOS,






tiens j'ai pris une photo à chaque étape

donc là je tente d'installer windows sur cette partie là



là je clique sur l'erreur en bas de la fenêtre


du coup je formate le volume




puis je tente l'installation sur le volume formaté


----------



## Locke (29 Août 2018)

Comme tu as installé la version bêta de Mojave, je pense qu'il est inutile de continuer à vouloir installer une version de Windows. De plus, dans ma réponse #281, tu ne réponds pas à ce qui est demandé !


----------



## Koko37 (29 Août 2018)

oui excuse-moi, je me suis trompé quand je fais "formater" ça donne ça : 




c'est quand j'ai fais supprimer, j'ai eu plusieurs petites partition qui sont apparus, du coup j'ai quitté l'installation, j'ai fais retour macOS, et là j'ai fait "diskutil list" et j'ai eu ça :



> /dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
> #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
> 0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
> 1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
> ...


----------



## Locke (29 Août 2018)

@Koko37
Lorsque tu veux insérer une image/photo, dans ta réponse un clic sur Transférer un fichier, tu sélectionnes ton image/photo et Miniature. Ta réponse sera plus lisible et un simple clic agrandira les images/photos dans le forum.

Sinon, relis mes réponses #281 et #283 !


----------



## Koko37 (29 Août 2018)

Tu voulais le à "à propos de ce mac" ? je te l'ai mis en réponse plus haut

Oui j'ai bien compris c'est mort sous Mojave beta malheureusement, la seule chose que je ne comprends pas c'est que a priori c'est normal de ce retrouvé en FAT32 une fois rendu dans l'installation de Windows, mais ce que je comprend pas c'est pourquoi l'installateur de Windows ne veux pas formater le volume en NTFS, et là je vois pas le rapport avec macOS mojave


----------



## macomaniac (29 Août 2018)

@ *Koko
*
Je m'aperçois que la configuration du HDD dont tu as posté un tableau a quelque chose d'étrange -->

```
/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *3.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         2.4 TB     disk1s2
   3:           Windows Recovery                         523.2 MB   disk1s3
   4:                        EFI NO NAME                 104.9 MB   disk1s4
   5:         Microsoft Reserved                         16.8 MB    disk1s5
   6:                 Apple_APFS Container disk4         621.9 GB   disk1s6
```


ce qui me frappe en plus du fait qu'il y ait en *3* > *4* > *5 *un brelan de partition dédiées à Windows > c'est le fait qu'elles ne totalisent à elles 3 que *530 Mo* environ

tandis qu'une partition de type *Apple_APFS*  se trouve affichée en queue de disque (n°*6*) avec une taille de *621 Go* -->


```
6:                 Apple_APFS Container disk4         621.9 GB   disk1s6
```


et exporte un *Conteneur disk4* que voici -->


```
/dev/disk4 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +621.9 GB   disk4
                                 Physical Store disk1s6
   1:                APFS Volume Preboot                 42.7 MB    disk4s2
   2:                APFS Volume Recovery                20.5 KB    disk4s3
   3:                APFS Volume ASRNewVolume_701        20.5 KB    disk4s1
```


le *Conteneur* de départ *disk2* a été rétréci de *622,5 Go* environ > mais aucune partition *BOOTCAMP* n'a été créée en un format Windows > seulement un 2è *Conteneur apfs* avec les 2 volumes auxiliaires courants (*Preboot* & *Recovery*) + un volume intitulé *ASRNewVolume_701* (*A*pple_*S*oftware_*R*estore*NewVolume_701* qui ne fait que *20 Ko* et dont la fonction m'échappe complètement.

=> tout cela donne l'impression d'un loupé complet : faut-il l'imputer à la version *beta* de Mojave ?


----------



## Locke (29 Août 2018)

Très bien, ton modèle supporte donc l'installation d'une version de Windows 10 en utilisant le fichier .iso suivant *Win10_1803_French_x64.iso* et normalement tu ne devrais même pas avoir besoin d'une clé USB pour stocker les pilotes/drivers. Une copie écran d'Assistant Boot Camp au début de l'installation serait la bienvenue. Pendant l'installation, tu as bien un écran permettant de choisir une taille pour Windows, comme celui-ci...


----------



## Koko37 (29 Août 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> => tout cela donne l'impression d'un loupé complet : faut-il l'imputer à la version *beta* de Mojave ?



Nous sommes en droit de se posé la question...



Locke a dit:


> *Win10_1803_French_x64.iso*



C'est bien ce fichier *.iso que j'ai utilisé

Par contre, si je retire la clé usb "wininsstall", il me refuse l'installation.

Nous sommes bien d'accord, l'assistant Boot Camp formate le volume en FAT32, puis lors de l'installation de Windows, ce dernier le formate en NTFS ?


----------



## Locke (30 Août 2018)

Koko37 a dit:


> Nous sommes bien d'accord, l'assistant Boot Camp formate le volume en FAT32


Oui, c'est le protocole officiel d'Assistant Boot Camp. La raison principale est qu'Assistant Boot Camp doit modifier le boot de démarrage de la partition qui recevra Windows qui est totalement différent de celui de macOS.


Koko37 a dit:


> puis lors de l'installation de Windows, ce dernier le formate en NTFS ?


Non, c'est toi qui dois sélectionner l'option Formater en sélectionnant la partition BOOTCAMP _(en majuscules)_ dans l'installateur de Windows.

Dans ta copie écran, il faut désactiver la première option. Tu peux même désactiver les deux premières options et voir ce qu'il se passe. Est-ce que tu as eu l'écran d'installation comme mentionné en réponse #288 ? Tu devrais aussi relire la réponse #287. Comme tu es sous Mojave, toujours en version bêta, difficile d'en dire plus.


----------



## Koko37 (30 Août 2018)

Oui j’ai essayé en décochant les deux premières cases, j’ai le même résultat. 

Oui j’ai bien eu la fenêtre qui me propose de choisir la taille de la partition. 

C’est bien au moment où je veux formater le disque en NTFS dans l’installation de Windows que sa foire alors.  

Je vais prendre mon mal en patience en attendant la version finale. Merci pour ton aide.


----------



## Koko37 (30 Août 2018)

D'après de très longue recherche, le problème viendrai du fait que j'ai 5 partitions au lieu de 4 maximum supporté par le système, mais les EFI, je ne peux pas les supprimer on est bien d'accord ? sachant que y'a encore 2 jours j'avais Windows via Boot Camp ...


----------



## Locke (30 Août 2018)

C'est ce que fait remarquer macomaniac en réponse #287, mais il n'est plus repassé par ici.


----------



## Koko37 (31 Août 2018)

En voulant faire des manipulations moi même j'ai formater accidentellement mon disque dur, autant vous dire que j'ai bien les boules, j'ai perdu quelques données non sauvegardé, du coup réinstallation sous High Sierra : et j'en suis exactement au même point, donc c'est bien ce que je pensais cela ne proviens pas du tout d'un problème de version de macOS


----------



## Jean-JacquesG (1 Mars 2019)

Bonjour, 

Je viens à vous car je rencontre comme mes "collègues" un problème lors de l'installation Bootcamp. En effet je reçois un message d'erreur : Une erreur s’est produite lors du partitionnement du disque. Veuillez exécuter Utilitaire de disque pour consulter et corriger l’erreur.

J'ai suivi les procédures recommandées par Apple mais rien y fait ça ne marche pas. J'ai eu dans le passé une partition Bootcamp qui a été ensuite (normalement) supprimée après un problème, rencontré sur mon iMac 27" fin 2014, qui le rendait inutilisable, bref un employé d'Apple (Genius Bar) a ensuite réparé l'ordinateur mais depuis je n'ai plus installé Bootcamp. Jusqu'à maintenant où j'en ai besoin pour mes études. Bref je vous joint ici le tableaux obtenu via le terminal après un diskutil list :


```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         1000.0 GB  disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +1.1 TB     disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk0s2, disk1s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            818.5 GB   disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 42.8 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                512.6 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      20.5 KB    disk2s4

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +3.0 TB     disk3
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk3s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Copies de sauvegarde... 3.0 TB     disk3s2
```

En espérant que vous pouvez m'aider après des heures de recherches infructueuses et en vous remerciant bien entendu de votre attention.


----------



## macomaniac (1 Mars 2019)

J'ai eu une erreur de page dans ce fil et j'ai faussement répondu. Je reposte en-dessous.


----------



## macomaniac (1 Mars 2019)

Bonjour *Jean-Jacques
*
Tu as dans les *280 Go* d'espace vacant dans le *Conteneur apfs* (formé en mode Fusion Drive à partir de 2 disques).

Passe la commande expérimentale (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 950g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b
```


qui rétrécit le *Conteneur* à *950 Go* > et crée une partition *BOOTCAMP* de *150 Go* (au format *FAT-32*) en queue de HDD

Poste l'ensemble de l'affichage retourné --> que je voie de quoi il retourne...


----------



## Jean-JacquesG (1 Mars 2019)

Voilà le résultat :

```
Started APFS operation
Aligning shrink delta to 171 118 202 880 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 828 876 926 976 bytes
Determined the minimum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 785 834 434 560 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk2
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk1s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l -S /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the fusion superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking the Fusion data structures
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by hfs_convert (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.200.129)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by hfs_convert (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.200.129)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by diskmanagementd (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.200.129)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by apfs.util (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.200.129)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
```

Je poste en deux parties


----------



## Jean-JacquesG (1 Mars 2019)

```
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (217+39) bitmap address (150cd)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (256+64) bitmap address (150cd)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (320+64) bitmap address (150cd)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (384+64) bitmap address (150cd)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (448+64) bitmap address (150cd)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (512+64) bitmap address (150cd)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (576+64) bitmap address (150cd)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (640+64) bitmap address (150cd)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (704+64) bitmap address (150cd)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (768+64) bitmap address (150cd)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (832+64) bitmap address (150cd)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (896+64) bitmap address (150cd)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (960+64) bitmap address (150cd)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (1024+64) bitmap address (150cd)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (1088+64) bitmap address (150cd)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (1152+64) bitmap address (150cd)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (1216+64) bitmap address (150cd)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (1280+64) bitmap address (150cd)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (1344+64) bitmap address (150cd)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (1408+64) bitmap address (150cd)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (1472+64) bitmap address (150cd)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (1536+64) bitmap address (150cd)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (1600+64) bitmap address (150cd)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (1664+64) bitmap address (150cd)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (1728+64) bitmap address (150cd)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (1792+64) bitmap address (150cd)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (1856+64) bitmap address (150cd)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (1920+64) bitmap address (150cd)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (1984+64) bitmap address (150cd)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (2048+64) bitmap address (150cd)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (2112+64) bitmap address (150cd)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (2176+64) bitmap address (150cd)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (2240+64) bitmap address (150cd)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (2304+64) bitmap address (150cd)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (2368+64) bitmap address (150cd)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (2432+64) bitmap address (150cd)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (2496+64) bitmap address (150cd)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (2560+64) bitmap address (150cd)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (2624+64) bitmap address (150cd)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (2688+64) bitmap address (150cd)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (2752+64) bitmap address (150cd)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (2816+64) bitmap address (150cd)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (2880+64) bitmap address (150cd)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (2944+64) bitmap address (150cd)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (3008+64) bitmap address (150cd)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (3072+64) bitmap address (150cd)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (3136+64) bitmap address (150cd)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (3200+64) bitmap address (150cd)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (3264+64) bitmap address (150cd)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (3328+64) bitmap address (150cd)
too many warnings generated; suppressing subsequent ones
Performing deferred repairs
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Shrinking APFS Physical Store disk1s2 from 999 995 129 856 to 828 876 926 976 bytes
Shrinking APFS data structures
APFS Container Resize error code is 49186
Error: -69501: Unable to resize APFS Container structures due to APFS Snapshot presence (perhaps caused by Time Machine)
```

Voilà bilan pas très positif


----------



## macomaniac (1 Mars 2019)

Comme tu as pu le voir > une vérification de l'*apfs* global implique des vérifications locales de nombreux objets.

- une erreur de sur-allocation de blocs est détectée (de la part du *spaceman* = *space*_*man*ager : gestionnaire de l'allocation des blocs). Mais elle ne donne pas lieu intrinsèquement à un blocage de partitionnement.​
- le code de sortie de la vérification est *0* (comme zéro erreur)​
=> donc rien de bloquant sauf cette raison alléguée -->

```
Unable to resize APFS Container structures due to APFS Snapshot presence (perhaps caused by Time Machine)
```


la présence d'un *snapshot* (d'origine Time Machine probable) bloquerait le repartitionnement...

un *snapshot* est une métadonnée stockée dans un magasin de l'*apfs* (hors du volume de macOS) > qui image l'état du volume à un instant T. Pour permettre l'éventuelle réversion de ce volume à cet instant T > le *snapshot* retient tous les blocs portant les écritures des fichiers présents à l'instant T à l'état indisponible. Même si l'utilisateur supprime ultérieurement des fichiers de ces blocs --> les fichiers sont effacés du catalogue des fichiers > mais les écritures des blocs restent verrouillées en l'état.

oui mais (vas-tu me dire) > j'ai *280 Go* d'espace disponible. Le *snapshot* ne verrouille pas ces blocs libres ! --> alors pourquoi ne puis-je pas repartitionner à cause de lui ? - c'est que les blocs verrouillés par le *snapshot* peuvent se balader un peu n'importe où sur le disque du HDD (celui qui est impliqué par le repartitionnement). Par exemple en queue de la partition *apfs* du HDD. Or quand on demande un repartitionnement et qu'il existe des blocs écrits mal placés > un clonage interne intervient qui réécrit les écritures des blocs mal placés => sur des blocs situés plus haut sur la partition --> afin de dégager une bande continue de blocs libres en queue de partition. C'est ce mécanisme interne qui est bloqué par le *snapshot*.
Pourtant à la vérification -- je n'ai nulle part vu de *snapshot* mentionné. Passe la commande :

```
tmutil listlocalsnapshots /
```


qui liste les *snapshots* existants

=> est-ce que tu obtiens un retour ?


----------



## Jean-JacquesG (1 Mars 2019)

Alors j'ai un retour le voici :

```
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-02-28-174715
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-02-28-191739
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-03-01-003732
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-03-01-170131
```


----------



## Jean-JacquesG (3 Mars 2019)

J'actualise ma situation, après avoir pris connaissance de la présence des snapshots j'ai désactivé la sauvegarde automatique de ma Time Machine pour en suite, dans le terminal appliquer une commande pour les enlever. J'ai ensuite vérifier qu'ils n'étaient bien plus là et ensuite j'ai appliqué à nouveau la commande que tu m'as donné au début macomaniac


macomaniac a dit:


> Code (Text): diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 950g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b



Et là plus de soucis il a réussi à faire la partition, seulement voilà je ne peut accéder à la partition pour y installer windows 10. Comment faire pour arranger le coup ?


----------



## macomaniac (3 Mars 2019)

Bien joué pour la suppression des *snapshots* !



Jean-JacquesG a dit:


> je ne peut accéder à la partition pour y installer windows 10. Comment faire pour arranger le coup ?




je ne saisis pas bien le problème. Repasse une commande :

```
diskutil list
```

et poste le tableau des disques --> que je voie la configuration actuelle.


----------



## Jean-JacquesG (3 Mars 2019)

Merci 

Alors en gros l'outil Disque de démarrage ne me permet pas de passer sur la partition bootcamp, car elle n'apparait pas. Pourtant elle existe bien comme tu peux le voir ci-contre :


```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         828.9 GB   disk1s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                171.1 GB   disk1s3

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +950.0 GB   disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk0s2, disk1s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            816.0 GB   disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 42.7 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                512.6 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      20.5 KB    disk2s4

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +3.0 TB     disk3
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk3s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Copies de sauvegarde... 3.0 TB     disk3s2

/dev/disk4 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *123.0 GB   disk4
   1:                 DOS_FAT_32 WININSTALL              123.0 GB   disk4s1
```

Alors maintenant je me dis que peut-être en redémarrant l'IMac en l'obligeant à me faire choisir une partition ça pourrait marcher. Mais je ne connais pas la commande.


----------



## macomaniac (3 Mars 2019)

Si tu redémarres > avec la touche "*alt*" pressée --> est-ce que tu vois un volume intitulé *Windows* à l'écran de choix du volume de démarrage ?


----------



## Jean-JacquesG (3 Mars 2019)

Alors oui une partition Windows apparait mais impossible d'installer Windows 10 sur cette partition car selon le programme d'installation la partition est formatée en NTFS et pas en GTP, alors j'ai essayé de le formater avec l'installateur Windows mais même comme ça rien n'y fait, ce n'est pas en GTP me dit-il. Avant j'ai regardé si c'était un problème de pilote et que peut-être sur la clé USB wininstall il y avait quelque chose qui pouvait m'aider mais même là Windows ne trouve rien.


----------



## macomaniac (3 Mars 2019)

Est-ce que le message du programme d'installation de Windows ne serait pas plutôt que la partition est de type "*MBR*" au lieu de "*GPT*" ?

- càd. dépendrait pour sa description d'une table de partition *Master Boot Record* au lieu d'une table *GUID Partition Table* comme attendu par Windows 10 ?​


----------



## Jean-JacquesG (3 Mars 2019)

Alors j'ai vérifié et donc après le formatage de la partition Bootcamp avec le logiciel d'installation Windows, il me dit qu'il veut du GTP. Avant il précisait qu'il ne voulait pas du NTFS mais du GTP


----------



## macomaniac (3 Mars 2019)

Passe la commande :

```
sudo gpt show disk1
```


la commande affiche le tableau de la distribution des blocs du HDD > à commencer par les blocs du secteur d'amorçage du disque : càd. les blocs de résidence des tables de partition

Poste le tableau retourné.


----------



## Jean-JacquesG (3 Mars 2019)

Voilà la réponse :

```
gpt show: unable to open device 'disk1': Operation not permitted
```


----------



## macomaniac (3 Mars 2019)

Bon ! --> la mention : "*Operation not permitted*" est la signature de l'activation du *SIP* (protocole de sécurisation). Il en est venu jusqu'à bloquer l'accès en lecture du plan des blocs des disques de démarrage (ici 2 disques : SSD & HDD associé en mode Fusion *apfs*). Plus _relou_ > tu meurs... 

----------

Pour désactiver le *SIP* > redémarre > les 2 touches *⌘R* (*cmd R*) tenues pressées de l'écran noir => à la  = démarrage sur l'OS de secours. Tu obtiens un écran affichant une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires macOS*. Va à la barre de menus supérieure de l'écran > *Menu Utilitaires* > sous-menu : *Terminal*.

Lance-le et passe la commande :

```
csrutil disable
```


qui désactive le *SIP*

Cela fait > quitte le Terminal > va à : *Menu*  > *Disque de démarrage* > sélectionne *Macintosh HD* > redémarre dessus.

----------

De retour dans ta session > repasse d'abord la commande :

```
diskutil list
```


afin de vérifier (pour toi-même) si le HDD est toujours *disk1* (il arrive qu'il y ait permutation des index de disques des 2 disques internes après redémarrage). Si le HDD est toujours *disk1* > passe la commande :


```
sudo gpt show disk1
```


s'il a permuté *disk0* > passe la commande :


```
sudo gpt show disk0
```


et poste le tableau des blocs...


----------



## Jean-JacquesG (3 Mars 2019)

Voilà la réponse, c'était disk0 finalement


```
start        size  index  contents
           0           1         PMBR
           1           1         Pri GPT header
           2          32         Pri GPT table
          34           6        
          40      409600      1  GPT part - C12A7328-F81F-11D2-BA4B-00A0C93EC93B
      409640  1618900248      2  GPT part - 7C3457EF-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC
  1619309888         704        
  1619310592   334213120      3  GPT part - EBD0A0A2-B9E5-4433-87C0-68B6B72699C7
  1953523712        1423        
  1953525135          32         Sec GPT table
  1953525167           1         Sec GPT header
```


----------



## macomaniac (3 Mars 2019)

Cette mention en tête du tableau -->

```
0           1         PMBR
```


signifie que sur le seul bloc n°*0* (= 1er bloc du disque) réside une *PMBR* = *P*rotective_*MBR*. Table de type *MBR* alternative > qui décrit le disque comme constitué d'une seule partition de type *EFI* (code *0xEE*) = table bidon qui laisse la préséance à la table *GPT* des *32* blocs suivants. Je m'attendais à une table *MBR* (qui aurait été une table active et perturbatrice) --> il n'en est rien.

Passe quand même la commande :

```
sudo gpt show disk1
```


et poste le tableau des blocs du SSD --> que je vérifie aussi.


----------



## Jean-JacquesG (3 Mars 2019)

Voilà la réponse :


```
start       size  index  contents
          0          1         PMBR
          1          1         Pri GPT header
          2         32         Pri GPT table
         34          6        
         40     409600      1  GPT part - C12A7328-F81F-11D2-BA4B-00A0C93EC93B
     409640  236568496      2  GPT part - 7C3457EF-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC
  236978136          7        
  236978143         32         Sec GPT table
  236978175          1         Sec GPT header
```

Par contre je n'ai pas de SSD sur mon iMac


----------



## macomaniac (3 Mars 2019)

Il y a aussi une table *PMBR* = RAS.

- quand tu démarres avec "*alt*" pour choisir le volume d'installation de Windows --> est-ce que tu n'as pas 2 volumes distincts : l'un intitulé *Windows* et l'autre *EFI Boot* ?​


----------



## Jean-JacquesG (3 Mars 2019)

Tout à fait !


----------



## macomaniac (3 Mars 2019)

Et lequel choisis-tu comme volume d'installation ?


----------



## Jean-JacquesG (3 Mars 2019)

Windows, faut que je prenne EFI Boot c'est ça ?


----------



## macomaniac (3 Mars 2019)

Eh oui ! -->

- si tu démarres sur *EFI Boot* --> tu démarres sur la version d'installation *EFI* de Windows 10. Compatible avec la table de partition *GPT* et la *PMBR* neutralisée de ton HDD.​
- si tu démarres sur *Windows* > --> tu démarres sur la version d'installation *Legacy* de Windows 10. Celle qui veut s'installer comme un ancien Windows 7 sur un PC nanti d'un *BIOS*. Et qui veut une table *MBR* vraie (dite : *HMBR* : *H*ybrid_*MBR*) sur le bloc *0* du disque en précellence sur la *GPT*.​
=> donc tente *EFI Boot*...


----------



## Jean-JacquesG (3 Mars 2019)

Malheureusement ça n'a pas non plus marché, je mets les photos que j'ai pu faire du problème en pièce jointe.


----------



## macomaniac (3 Mars 2019)

Il faut que tu utilises l'option en bleu : *Formater* > pour reformater la partition *BOOTCAMP* en *NTFS*...


----------



## Locke (4 Mars 2019)

@Jean-JacquesG
Tu as lu ce message #1 ou je mentionne qu'il faut sélectionner l'option Formater ?


----------



## macomaniac (4 Mars 2019)

Tu as bien formaté la partition *BOOTCAMP* en *NTFS* via l'option : "Formater" ?


----------



## dinapod (6 Septembre 2019)

Bonjour,

j'ai un problème semblable... Lorsque j'essaye de d'installer windows via bootcamp le message d'erreur suivant apparait: 
"Une erreur s’est produite lors du partitionnement du disque. Veuillez exécuter Utilitaire de disque pour consulter et corriger l’erreur."

lorsque je fais la commande diskutil list voila ce qui s'affiche:

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         251.0 GB   disk0

   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1

   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.7 GB   disk0s2


/dev/disk1 (synthesized):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.7 GB   disk1

                                Physical Store disk0s2

   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            18.1 GB    disk1s1

   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 45.7 MB    disk1s2

   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                510.4 MB   disk1s3

   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4


/dev/disk2 (disk image):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +5.0 GB     disk2


----------



## macomaniac (6 Septembre 2019)

Bonjour *dinapod
*
Passe la commande :

```
diskutil verifyVolume disk1
```


qui vérifie le *Conteneur apfs* > puis ses 4 volumes

Poste l'affichage complet retourné => que je voie s'il y a une erreur quelque part. Veille à faire ton coller dans une fenêtre de code par le procédé suivant :

dans cette page de MacGé > presse le bouton 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ici : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)


----------



## Locke (6 Septembre 2019)

dinapod a dit:


> j'ai un problème semblable... Lorsque j'essaye de d'installer windows via bootcamp le message d'erreur suivant apparait:
> "Une erreur s’est produite lors du partitionnement du disque. Veuillez exécuter Utilitaire de disque pour consulter et corriger l’erreur."


Quel est le modèle exact de ton Mac dont on ignore tout, que dis /A propos de ce Mac ? Une copie écran de la fenêtre serait la bienvenue ou depuis le Terminal, tu fais un Copier/Coller de cette commande...

```
sysctl hw.model
```
…tu valides avec la touche Entrée et tu donnes le résultat.


----------



## Locke (26 Septembre 2019)

@Jean-JacquesG
On en apprend tous les jours, alors pour toi et tous ceux qui ont un Mac avec l'option FusionDrive, sous macOS Mojave, il faut faire cette mise à jour... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT209149 ...dans laquelle on apprend ceci...


> *macOS 10.14.6*
> Cette mise à jour :
> 
> 
> ...


...bref, Apple a vraiment merdouillé en ne prenant pas en compte FusionDrive.


----------



## sdf82 (24 Novembre 2019)

Salut, j'ai ouvert un topic pour un probleme similaire, mais je pense que mon message a plus ca place ici finalement. Donc je me greffe a ce topic. J'ai un probleme similaire, impossible d'installer windows, de creer une partition bootcamp etc...
Je suis sous osx 10.10.5 avec un imac 24" 2008. Quand je lance diskutil list j'ai ca :

```
/dev/disk0
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *4.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS MAC OS                  999.5 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
   4:          Apple_CoreStorage                         3.0 TB     disk0s4
   5:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk0s5
```
et quand je lance la commande diskutil cs list j'ai ca :

```
CoreStorage logical volume groups (1 found)
|
+-- Logical Volume Group 2BA2AEA1-D8DE-49AE-A888-41E47A67363F
    =========================================================
    Name:         BOOTCAMP
    Status:       Online
    Size:         3000308142080 B (3.0 TB)
    Free Space:   2999955816448 B (3.0 TB)
    |
    +-< Physical Volume 3A51ABEC-5563-4CB4-A5C7-0BE059223478
        ----------------------------------------------------
        Index:    0
        Disk:     disk0s4
        Status:   Online
        Size:     3000308142080 B (3.0 TB)
```
Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## macomaniac (24 Novembre 2019)

Bonjour *sdf*

Passe la commande (copier-coller - copie-la bien jusqu'au *list* final) :

```
diskutil coreStorage deleteLVG 2BA2AEA1-D8DE-49AE-A888-41E47A67363F ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s4 ; diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 0b ; diskutil list
```


cette commande concaténée : *a)* supprime le *CoreStorage* invalide du bas (et sa partition *booter*) => ce qui reformate un volume *Untitled* standard sur la partition n°*4* > *b)* supprime la partiiton n°*4* > *c)* récupère son espace à la partition n°*2* de macOS > *d)* réaffiche le tableau des disques

Poste le retour intégral de la commande (afin de vérifier où il y aurait eu échec - en cas de blocage à un point donné).


----------



## sdf82 (24 Novembre 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Bonjour *sdf*
> 
> Passe la commande (copier-coller - copie-la bien jusqu'au *list* final) :
> 
> ...


Bonjour et merci pour ton aide, voila le retour , ca a l'air d'avoir fonctionné :

```
The Core Storage Logical Volume Group UUID is 2BA2AEA1-D8DE-49AE-A888-41E47A67363F
Started CoreStorage operation
Destroying Logical Volume Group
Erasing disk0s4
Initialized /dev/rdisk0s4 as a 3 TB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 229376k journal
Mounting disk
Finished CoreStorage operation
Started erase on disk0s4 Untitled
Unmounting disk
Error: 2: POSIX reports: No such file or directory
Started partitioning on disk0s2 MAC OS
Verifying the disk
Verifying file system
Using live mode
Performing live verification
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog file
Checking multi-linked files
Checking extended attributes file
Checking volume bitmap
Checking volume information
The volume MAC OS appears to be OK
File system check exit code is 0
Resizing
Waiting for the disks to reappear
Finished partitioning on disk0s2 MAC OS
/dev/disk0
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *4.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS MAC OS                  4.0 TB     disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s4
/dev/disk0
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *4.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS MAC OS                  4.0 TB     disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s4
/dev/disk1
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Time Machine            600.0 GB   disk1s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data Stock Win               1.4 TB     disk1s3
/dev/disk2
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk2
   1:                 DOS_FAT_32 RPI2SCART               1.0 TB     disk2s1
```
Bootcamp me dit toujours qu'il ne peux s'installer que sur un seul volume. Je vais finir par croire que 4 teras c'est trop pour Bootcamp


----------



## Locke (24 Novembre 2019)

sdf82 a dit:


> Je suis sous osx 10.10.5 avec un imac 24" 2008.





sdf82 a dit:


> Bootcamp me dit toujours qu'il ne peux s'installer que sur un seul volume. Je vais finir par croire que 4 teras c'est trop pour Bootcamp


Déjà Assistant Boot Camp ne supporte pas la présence de matériels USB autres que la clé USB d'installation. De plus, par défaut avec un iMac de 2008 qui possède un lecteur/graveur DVD, Assistant Boot Camp obligera à l'utilisation d'un DVD original ou d'une copie de Windows depuis un DVD. Si l'interface d'installation d'Assistant Boot Camp ne mentionne pas explicitement l'utilisation d'un fichier .iso, ce n'est même pas la peine d'essayer, car ce dernier recueille des informations sur la carte mère et détecte la présence d'un lecteur/graveur de DVD même déconnecté/désactivé... https://fr.ifixit.com/Device/iMac_Intel_24"_EMC_2134_and_2211


----------



## sdf82 (24 Novembre 2019)

Merci pour ton aide Locke, je m'en doutais déjà, c'est pourquoi, je passe par une copie en dvd du disque d'install de windows 7.
Malgrès ca, lorsque je lance bootcamp, je n'ai pas la proposition pour installer vu qu'il ne me detecte pas une partition unique, j'ai ce message : 
Le disque de démarrage ne peut être ni partitionné, ni restauré en une seule partition.
Le disque de démarrage doit être formaté en un seul volume Mac OS étendu (journalisé) ou avoir déjà été partitionné par Assistant Boot Camp pour l’installation de Windows.

Comme j'ai un gros doute sur la capacité de bootcamp à gérer les disques de 4  teras, j'essaye autre chose.
Maintenant que je peux redimensionner ma partoche avec utilitaire de disque (grace à la ligne de commande de macomaniac), je met la partition macos à 1 tera (admettons), je resize, je relance bootcamp qui maintenant me voit ma partition et me propose l'installation de windows et d'allouer une partie de ma partition principale à windows, je défini donc une taille à 100 gigas et l'ordi redemarre sur le dvd, et lorsque je dois choisir une partition pour installer windows, j'ai le choix entre la partition de mac os, 2 partitions recovery donc niet pour ces 3 là, et une partition bootcamp de 3 teras, si je formate la partition bootcamp en ntfs (et meme sans formater), je ne peux pas l'installer car windows ne s'installe pas sur une partition de type GPT. 
Une idée?


----------



## Locke (24 Novembre 2019)

sdf82 a dit:


> Malgrès ca, lorsque je lance bootcamp, je n'ai pas la proposition pour installer vu qu'il ne me detecte pas une partition unique, j'ai ce message :
> Le disque de démarrage ne peut être ni partitionné, ni restauré en une seule partition.
> Le disque de démarrage doit être formaté en un seul volume Mac OS étendu (journalisé) ou avoir déjà été partitionné par Assistant Boot Camp pour l’installation de Windows.


Tant qu'Assistant Boot Camp affichera une fenêtre d'erreur, ce n'est même pas la peine continuer, car il détecte une erreur dans la structure du disque dur interne. Par défaut, Assistant Boot Camp prépare toujours une partition temporaire en MS-DOS _(FAT32)_ avant de passer la main à l'installateur de Windows. Tenter de faire avant une partition en FAT32 ou NTFS sera un échec cuisant !


sdf82 a dit:


> Comme j'ai un gros doute sur la capacité de bootcamp à gérer les disques de 4 teras, j'essaye autre chose.
> Maintenant que je peux redimensionner ma partoche avec utilitaire de disque (grace à la ligne de commande de macomaniac), je met la partition macos à 1 tera (admettons), je resize, je relance bootcamp qui maintenant me voit ma partition et me propose l'installation de windows et d'allouer une partie de ma partition principale à windows, je défini donc une taille à 100 gigas et l'ordi redemarre sur le dvd, et lorsque je dois choisir une partition pour installer windows, j'ai le choix entre la partition de mac os, 2 partitions recovery donc niet pour ces 3 là, et une partition bootcamp de 3 teras, si je formate la partition bootcamp en ntfs (et meme sans formater), je ne peux pas l'installer car windows ne s'installe pas sur une partition de type GPT.
> Une idée?


Oui, qu'il te sera impossible de passer outre le passage obligatoire avec Assistant Boot Camp. Dès l'instant où tu vas bidouiller la table de partition, donner arbitrairement une taille définie de partition, ce sera un échec total. De plus, il faut impérativement vérifier qu'au démarrage que la copie du DVD de Windows 7 soit démarrable, c'est-à-dire jusqu'à voir la fenêtre d'installation.


----------



## sdf82 (24 Novembre 2019)

Ce qui me fait penser que bootcamp ne gere pas mon disque de 4 teras, c'est qu'il me faut diminuer la taille pour qu'il me donne le droit de continuer.
Après avoir diminué la taille dans utilitaire de disque, je lui laisse donc gerer le partitionnement, mais sans succès, je me heurte toujours à cette partition GPT ou windows ne veux pas s'installer. 
L'installateur windows se lance sans problème donc, mais je crains de devoir changer mon disque interne par un de capacité moindre pour ne plus être emmerdé. Je vous tiendrais au courant des avancés. 
En tout cas, merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Locke (24 Novembre 2019)

sdf82 a dit:


> Ce qui me fait penser que bootcamp ne gere pas mon disque de 4 teras, c'est qu'il me faut diminuer la taille pour qu'il me donne le droit de continuer.
> Après avoir diminué la taille dans utilitaire de disque, je lui laisse donc gerer le partitionnement, mais sans succès, je me heurte toujours à cette partition GPT ou windows ne veux pas s'installer.


Assistant Boot Camp ne supporte pas que le disque dur interne soit déjà partitionné, ce qu'il te mentionne très bien. Je pense en effet que ce disque dur de 4 To est le problème, mais je n'ai pas de certitude.


----------



## macomaniac (24 Novembre 2019)

@ *sdf*

Ton problème de repartitionnement a été réglé par la commande précédente.

- quel est l'OS actuellement installé dans le volume *MAC OS* ? - quelle est la version de Windows que tu cherches à installer ?​


----------



## sdf82 (25 Novembre 2019)

Salut, merci @macomaniac, ta ligne de commande ma permis de reprendre la main sur le partionnement de mon disque. Mais n’avais pas resolu mon probleme de bootcamp qui ne voyais pas mon disque dur. 
je viens de remettre un disque dur d’1 tera en lieu et place du 4 tera et bootcamp vois bien mon dd ainsi que ma partoche, a l’instant, il est en train d’installer windows sur la partition cree par bootcamp sans encombres. Encore merci a vous pour vos astuces. 
moralité: bootcamp gere pas les gros disques durs. 
tchussss


----------



## macomaniac (25 Novembre 2019)

J'insiste *sdf* -->

- quel est l'OS actuellement installé dans le volume *MAC OS* ? - et quelle est la version de Windows que tu veux installer ?​
Note : s'il s'agit de Windows-7 (OS dit "*Legacy*") > sache qu'il faut mettre en place une configuration logique spéciale sur tout disque interne de plus de *2 To*. Car la table de partition alternative *MBR* (inscrite sur le bloc *0* du disque) => utilisée pour l'installation et le boot de W-7 => est *incapable de gérer plus* de *2,2 To* de blocs. Il faut alors découper le disque de *4 To* en *2* partitions de *2,2 To* & *1,8 To* > et les associer logiquement dans un *Conteneur CoreStorage* => qui fait que tout repartitionnement s'adresse exclusivement à la partition de *2,2 To* du haut (ce qui fait que le volume *BOOTCAMP* créé se trouve toujours géré par la table *MBR* du disque dans la zone des *2,2 To* pris en charge). Quant au volume *MAC OS* => il apparaît unique et l'utilisateur n'y voit que du feu.


----------



## Locke (25 Novembre 2019)

@*sdf82*
Ce serait intéressant que tu répondes à la question #338,  en effet c'est intriguant.


----------



## sdf82 (8 Décembre 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> @ *sdf*
> 
> Ton problème de repartitionnement a été réglé par la commande précédente.
> 
> - quel est l'OS actuellement installé dans le volume *MAC OS* ? - quelle est la version de Windows que tu cherches à installer ?​





Locke a dit:


> @*sdf82*
> Ce serait intéressant que tu répondes à la question #338,  en effet c'est intriguant.


Bonjour, desolé pour l’attente, j’etais parti en deplacement, donc.... 
Comme j’ai resolu le probleme en ré-installant un disque dur d’1 tera. Pour l’instant je dois me servir de windows pour le taf. Je changerais tres certainement mon disque par le 4 tera dès que j’aurais fini on taf/plus de temps devant moi. Et je ne manquerai pas de vous reposer la question pour la marche a suivre a ce moment là. 
Merci encore pour votre implication.


----------



## matt.soundlight (9 Décembre 2019)

Bonjour à tous,

Comme beaucoup d'entre vous j'ai un problème similaire.

Je possède un MacBook Pro Retina 13 pouces, début 2015.
Je souhaiterais installer une partition Windows sur mon ordinateur, malheureusement Bootcamp me signale une erreur lors du partitionnement du disque.

"Votre disque n'a pas pu être partitionné
Une erreur s’est produite lors du partitionnement du disque.
Veuillez exécuter Utilitaire de disque pour consulter et corriger l’erreur."

J'ai alors essayé de le réparer à l'aide de SOS de l'utilitaire disque, il n'a rien trouvé d'anormal.

En lançant via le terminal (diskutil list) voila les résultats. 

Merci d'avance.

/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1

   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            250.1 GB   disk0s2

   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3



/dev/disk1 (internal, virtual):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +249.8 GB   disk1

                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2

                                 74E012F6-FB26-4526-BFC3-C357C183CF7E

                                 Unlocked Encrypted



/dev/disk2 (disk image):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +5.4 GB     disk2


----------



## macomaniac (9 Décembre 2019)

Bonsoir *matt*

Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil verifyVolume disk1
```


qui vérifie : *a)* le système de stockage *CoreStorage* > *b)* le système de fichiers *jhfs+* (formateur du volume *Macintosh HD*)

Poste le retour en copier-coller > en veillant à faire le coller dans une fenêtre de code (c'est plus lisible !) par le procédé suivant -->

- utilise le menu *...▾* (à droite de la bobine souriante) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > sous-menu : *</> Bloc de code* => tu fais ton coller dans la fenêtre de code et *Continuer*.​​


----------



## matt.soundlight (9 Décembre 2019)

Et voila  Merci pour ta réponse rapide 



```
Started file system verification on disk1 Macintosh HD
Verifying storage system
Checking volume
disk0s2: Scan for Volume Headers
disk0s2: Scan for Disk Labels
Logical Volume Group 992157BD-D04A-445D-8408-E850FE964135 on 1 device
disk0s2: Scan for Metadata Volume
Logical Volume Group has a 24 MB Metadata Volume with double redundancy
Start scanning metadata for a valid checkpoint
Load and verify Segment Headers
Load and verify Checkpoint Payload
Load and verify Transaction Segment
Incorporate 0 newer non-checkpoint transactions
Load and verify Virtual Address Table
Load and verify Segment Usage Table
Load and verify Metadata Superblock
Load and verify Logical Volumes B-Trees
Logical Volume Group contains 1 Logical Volume
Load and verify B066F238-59D6-42FB-8B2A-D5BB9326954B
Load and verify 74E012F6-FB26-4526-BFC3-C357C183CF7E
Load and verify Freespace Summary
Load and verify Block Accounting
Load and verify Live Virtual Addresses
Newest transaction commit checkpoint is valid
Load and verify Segment Cleaning
The volume 992157BD-D04A-445D-8408-E850FE964135 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Verifying file system
Using live mode
Performing live verification
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog file
Checking multi-linked files
Checking catalog hierarchy
Checking extended attributes file
Checking volume bitmap
Checking volume information
The volume Macintosh HD appears to be OK
File system check exit code is 0
Finished file system verification on disk1 Macintosh HD
```


----------



## macomaniac (9 Décembre 2019)

Il n'y a aucune erreur qui serait bloquante pour un repartitionnement.

- passe encore la commande :​

```
diskutil cs list
```


qui affiche le tableau détaillé du *CoreStorage*

Poste le tableau.


----------



## matt.soundlight (9 Décembre 2019)

Voila le tableau correspondant.


```
CoreStorage logical volume groups (1 found)
|
+-- Logical Volume Group 992157BD-D04A-445D-8408-E850FE964135
    =========================================================
    Name:         Macintosh HD
    Status:       Online
    Size:         250140434432 B (250.1 GB)
    Free Space:   532480 B (532.5 KB)
    |
    +-< Physical Volume 11F28778-11AF-4573-810B-59B8D1D1241E
    |   ----------------------------------------------------
    |   Index:    0
    |   Disk:     disk0s2
    |   Status:   Online
    |   Size:     250140434432 B (250.1 GB)
    |
    +-> Logical Volume Family B066F238-59D6-42FB-8B2A-D5BB9326954B
        ----------------------------------------------------------
        Encryption Type:         AES-XTS
        Encryption Status:       Unlocked
        Conversion Status:       Complete
        High Level Queries:      Fully Secure
        |                        Passphrase Required
        |                        Accepts New Users
        |                        Has Visible Users
        |                        Has Volume Key
        |
        +-> Logical Volume 74E012F6-FB26-4526-BFC3-C357C183CF7E
            ---------------------------------------------------
            Disk:                  disk1
            Status:                Online
            Size (Total):          249787580416 B (249.8 GB)
            Revertible:            Yes (unlock and decryption required)
            Revert Status:         Reboot required
            LV Name:               Macintosh HD
            Volume Name:           Macintosh HD
            Content Hint:          Apple_HFS
```


----------



## macomaniac (9 Décembre 2019)

Je voulais consulter cette mention d'état de FileVault -->

```
Conversion Status:       Complete
```


qui apprend : que le chiffrement FileVault est complété > et qu'aucun processus FileVault (comme un processus de déchiffrement) n'est en instance. Cette information est importante > car aucun repartitionnement ne peut avoir lieu => si un processus FileVault est en cours d'effectuation.

En résumé : les *2* obstacles à un repartitionnement : erreur dans le système de fichiers *jhfs+* (formateur du volume) et inachèvement d'un processus FileVault => n'existent pas.

----------

Passe encore la commande :

```
df -H /
```


qui mesure l'occupation du volume démarré (et son espace libre)

Poste le retour.


----------



## matt.soundlight (9 Décembre 2019)

Et voila le retour.


```
Filesystem   Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused      ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk1   250G   189G    61G    76% 1012596 4293954683    0%   /
```


----------



## macomaniac (9 Décembre 2019)

Tu as *61 Go* d'espace de blocs disponible -->

- je te propose un repartitionnement expérimental (non destructeur de *Macintosh HD* et de ses données - bien sûr) > pour voir si on peut créer "manuellement" une partition *BOOTCAMP*. Passe la commande (copier-coller) :​

```
diskutil coreStorage resizeStack 74E012F6-FB26-4526-BFC3-C357C183CF7E 200g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b
```


la commande rétrécit : le *CoreStorage* > sa partition de base > son volume *Macintosh HD* terminal => à *200 Go* (marge d'espace libre = *11 Go*) > et crée un partition indépendante de *50 Go* (environ) avec un volume *BOOTCAMP* en format *FAT-32*

un repartitionnement de volume chiffré et contenant pas mal de données => peut durer... un certain temps (s'il est honoré)

Poste le retour.


----------



## matt.soundlight (9 Décembre 2019)

Malheureusement j'ai une erreur.


```
The Core Storage Logical Volume UUID is 74E012F6-FB26-4526-BFC3-C357C183CF7E
Started CoreStorage operation
Error: -69674: The provided Core Storage logical volume has an incorrect size; you should run whole-disk repair
```


----------



## macomaniac (9 Décembre 2019)

D'accord. 

- je ne vois pourtant pas de "taille incorrecte" manifeste dans le *CoreStorage* > mais je connais le procédé de réparation. Passe la commande (copier-coller) :​

```
diskutil repairDisk disk0
```


à validation > une demande de confirmation s'affiche => tape *y* (comme *y*es) et revalide

la commande lance une réparation totale du disque : table *GPT* > partition-Système de l'*EFI* > dispositif *CoreStorage* > amorçage du système de fichiers *jhfs+* > partition de secours en tant que partition *booter* du *CoreStorage*

Poste l'affichage intégral qui aura été retourné.


----------



## matt.soundlight (10 Décembre 2019)

Et voila 


```
Started partition map repair on disk0
Checking prerequisites
Checking the partition list
Adjusting partition map to fit whole disk as required
Checking for an EFI system partition
Checking the EFI system partition's size
Checking the EFI system partition's file system
Repairing the EFI system partition's file system
Repairing file system
** /dev/rdisk0s1
** Phase 1 - Preparing FAT
** Phase 2 - Checking Directories
/EFI/APPLE/EXTENSIONS/Firmware.scap starts with free cluster
Truncate? yes
** Phase 3 - Checking for Orphan Clusters
Found orphan cluster(s)
Fix? yes
Marked 30600 clusters as free
Free space in FSInfo block (356264) not correct (386864)
Fix? yes
12 files, 193432 KiB free (386864 clusters)

***** FILE SYSTEM WAS MODIFIED *****
File system check exit code is 0
Updating boot support partitions for the volume as required
Checking the EFI system partition's folder content
Checking all HFS data partition loader spaces
Checking booter partitions
Checking booter partition disk0s3
Verifying file system
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog file
Checking multi-linked files
Checking catalog hierarchy
Checking extended attributes file
Checking volume bitmap
Checking volume information
The volume Recovery HD appears to be OK
File system check exit code is 0
Reviewing boot support loaders
Checking Core Storage Physical Volume partitions
Verifying storage system
Checking volume
disk0s2: Scan for Volume Headers
disk0s2: Scan for Disk Labels
Logical Volume Group 992157BD-D04A-445D-8408-E850FE964135 on 1 device
disk0s2: Scan for Metadata Volume
Logical Volume Group has a 24 MB Metadata Volume with double redundancy
Start scanning metadata for a valid checkpoint
Load and verify Segment Headers
Load and verify Checkpoint Payload
Load and verify Transaction Segment
Incorporate 0 newer non-checkpoint transactions
Load and verify Virtual Address Table
Load and verify Segment Usage Table
Load and verify Metadata Superblock
Load and verify Logical Volumes B-Trees
Logical Volume Group contains 1 Logical Volume
Load and verify B066F238-59D6-42FB-8B2A-D5BB9326954B
Load and verify 74E012F6-FB26-4526-BFC3-C357C183CF7E
Load and verify Freespace Summary
Load and verify Block Accounting
Load and verify Live Virtual Addresses
Newest transaction commit checkpoint is valid
Load and verify Segment Cleaning
The volume 992157BD-D04A-445D-8408-E850FE964135 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Repairing storage system
The volume disk0s2 cannot be repaired when it is in use
Checking volume
disk0s2: Scan for Volume Headers
disk0s2: Scan for Disk Labels
Logical Volume Group 992157BD-D04A-445D-8408-E850FE964135 on 1 device
disk0s2: Scan for Metadata Volume
Logical Volume Group has a 24 MB Metadata Volume with double redundancy
Start scanning metadata for a valid checkpoint
Load and verify Segment Headers
Load and verify Checkpoint Payload
Load and verify Transaction Segment
Incorporate 0 newer non-checkpoint transactions
Load and verify Virtual Address Table
Load and verify Segment Usage Table
Load and verify Metadata Superblock
Load and verify Logical Volumes B-Trees
Logical Volume Group contains 1 Logical Volume
Load and verify B066F238-59D6-42FB-8B2A-D5BB9326954B
Load and verify 74E012F6-FB26-4526-BFC3-C357C183CF7E
Load and verify Freespace Summary
Load and verify Block Accounting
Load and verify Live Virtual Addresses
Newest transaction commit checkpoint is valid
Load and verify Segment Cleaning
The volume 992157BD-D04A-445D-8408-E850FE964135 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Incorrect size for volume "Macintosh HD"
Adjusting volume "Macintosh HD"
Growing Logical Volume
Resizing Core Storage Logical Volume structures
Resized Core Storage Logical Volume to 249 787 711 488 bytes
Growing file system
Updating Windows boot.ini files as required
The partition map has been repaired
Finished partition map repair on disk0
```


----------



## macomaniac (10 Décembre 2019)

Pfuiiittt ! --> il y avait du boulot :

- le système de fichier *FAT-32* de l'*ESP* (*E*FI_*S*ystem_*P*artition) était corrompu et a été réparé​
- l'erreur de taille du *CoreStorage* a été réparée comme mentionné ici -->​

```
Incorrect size for volume "Macintosh HD"
Adjusting volume "Macintosh HD"
Growing Logical Volume
Resizing Core Storage Logical Volume structures
Resized Core Storage Logical Volume to 249 787 711 488 bytes
Growing file system
```


repasse la commande-test (qui va étrenner ces réparations) :


```
diskutil coreStorage resizeStack 74E012F6-FB26-4526-BFC3-C357C183CF7E 200g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b
```


et poste le retour.


----------



## matt.soundlight (10 Décembre 2019)

J'ai du le faire 2 fois, car j'ai eu un crash la 1re fois ou j'ai lancé la commande. (kernel)


```
The Core Storage Logical Volume UUID is 74E012F6-FB26-4526-BFC3-C357C183CF7E
Started CoreStorage operation
Checking prerequisites for resizing Logical-Physical volume stack
Shrinking Logical-Physical volume stack
Verifying file system
Using live mode
Performing live verification
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog file
Checking multi-linked files
Checking catalog hierarchy
Checking extended attributes file
Checking volume bitmap
Checking volume information
The volume Macintosh HD appears to be OK
File system check exit code is 0
Shrinking file system
Shrinking Logical Volume
Resizing Core Storage Logical Volume structures
Resized Core Storage Logical Volume to 199 999 881 216 bytes
Shrinking Core Storage Physical Volume from 250 140 434 432 to 200 352 722 944 bytes
Shrinking Core Storage data structures
Resizing Core Storage Physical Volume structures
Resized Core Storage Physical Volume to 200 352 722 944 bytes
Copying booter
Shrinking partition for Physical Volume and adding new partitions
Modifying partition map
4096 bytes per physical sector
/dev/rdisk0s4: 97215232 sectors in 1518988 FAT32 clusters (32768 bytes/cluster)
bps=512 spc=64 res=32 nft=2 mid=0xf8 spt=32 hds=255 hid=392994816 drv=0x80 bsec=97239040 bspf=11872 rdcl=2 infs=1 bkbs=6
Mounting disk
Finished CoreStorage operation
```


----------



## macomaniac (10 Décembre 2019)

Parfait -->

- passe la commande :​

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau des disques => qui va montrer le changement de la configuration.


----------



## matt.soundlight (10 Décembre 2019)

Ça m'a l'air bon ?


```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            200.4 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s5
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                49.8 GB    disk0s4

/dev/disk1 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +200.0 GB   disk1
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2
                                 74E012F6-FB26-4526-BFC3-C357C183CF7E
                                 Unlocked Encrypted
```


----------



## macomaniac (10 Décembre 2019)

On vient de vérifier la possibilité de repartitionner --> et ça a marché.

- passe la commande :​

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s4  ; diskutil coreStorage resizeStack 74E012F6-FB26-4526-BFC3-C357C183CF7E 0b ; diskutil list
```


la commande supprime la partition *BOOTCAMP* > récupère son espace à la trinité : conteneur *CoreStorage* / partition *disk0s2* / volume *Macintosh HD* > réaffiche le tableau des disques

Poste le retour.

Note : je m'éclipse (il se fait trop tard). Mais je ne signale qu'avec *61 Go* d'espace libre => tu ne peux que créer une partition *BOOTCAMP* de *50 Go* (en te gardant de la marge dans *Macintosh HD*). Tu ferais bien d'alléger ton volume pour avoir les coudées franches.


----------



## matt.soundlight (10 Décembre 2019)

Un grand merci pour m'avoir aidé.


```
Started erase on disk0s4 BOOTCAMP
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk0
The Core Storage Logical Volume UUID is 74E012F6-FB26-4526-BFC3-C357C183CF7E
Started CoreStorage operation
Checking prerequisites for resizing Logical-Physical volume stack
Growing Logical-Physical volume stack
Verifying file system
Using live mode
Performing live verification
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog file
Checking multi-linked files
Checking catalog hierarchy
Checking extended attributes file
Checking volume bitmap
Checking volume information
The volume Macintosh HD appears to be OK
File system check exit code is 0
Growing Core Storage Physical Volume from 200 352 722 944 to 250 140 434 432 bytes
Copying booter
Growing disk partition
Modifying partition map
Growing Core Storage data structures
Resizing Core Storage Physical Volume structures
Resized Core Storage Physical Volume to 250 140 434 432 bytes
Growing Logical Volume
Resizing Core Storage Logical Volume structures
Resized Core Storage Logical Volume to 249 787 580 416 bytes
Growing file system
Finished CoreStorage operation
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            250.1 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +249.8 GB   disk1
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2
                                 74E012F6-FB26-4526-BFC3-C357C183CF7E
                                 Unlocked Encrypted
```


----------



## macomaniac (10 Décembre 2019)

C'est le test de re-partitionnement => qui a mis à jour un problème de fausse taille du *CoreStorage* --> qui n'avait rien de manifeste.

- le facteur d'échec connu => son amendement en a découlé logiquement.​


----------



## Duodecim (15 Décembre 2019)

Bonsoir,

Je crois que j'ai le même problème pour installer Windows 10 sur mon iMac 5K… C'est assez embêtant.

J'ai également le message d'erreur « Votre disque n'a pas pu être partitionné. Une erreur s'est produite lors du partitionnement du disque. Veuillez exécuter S.O.S. depuis Utilitaire de disque pour consulter et corriger l'erreur. » Pourtant, dans l'Utilitaire de disque, tout semble être normal.

J'ai effectué la commande "diskutil list" pour voir un peu l'état de mes disques. Je n'ai pas osé reproduire certaines commandes, de peur que ma situation ne soit pas tout à fait identique à celle des autres personnes de ce topic. J'ai obtenu ceci :

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *28.0 GB    disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         27.7 GB    disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         870.3 GB   disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +898.0 GB   disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk0s2, disk1s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD - Données  497.3 GB   disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 81.9 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                528.5 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk2s4
   5:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            10.7 GB    disk2s5

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +5.4 GB     disk3
```

Le disk0 correspond au SSD du Fusion Drive et le disk1 à la partie mécanique du Fusion Drive, si je comprends bien. Le disk2 explique ce qu'il y a sur mes disques (que signifie VM, d'ailleurs) ? Et le disk3 correspond à l'image de Windows 10 montée.

Merci d'avance pour votre aide, BootCamp me désespère.


----------



## macomaniac (15 Décembre 2019)

Bonjour *Duodecim*

Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil verifyVolume disk2
```


qui vérifie l'*apfs* du *Conteneur* et de ses *5* volumes

Poste l'affichage retourné.


----------



## Duodecim (15 Décembre 2019)

Bonjour *macomaniac* ! Merci pour ta réponse rapide ! J'ai fait le test, il semble y avoir pas mal de problèmes. Voilà ce que j'ai obtenu :

```
Started file system verification on disk2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the fusion superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking the Fusion data structures
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD - Données was formatted by hfs_convert (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.41.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by hfs_convert (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.41.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by diskmanagementd (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.41.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by apfs.util (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.41.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by diskmanagementd (1412.41.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.41.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
warning: MT mapping (0x4000004b8f309 -> 0xac226, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000004bbcd66 -> 0xac9d5, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000004bc515f -> 0xa8082, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000004bc51af -> 0x340028, 4, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000004bc51b3 -> 0x475199, 5, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000004bc551a -> 0xa8117, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000004bc58e6 -> 0xa814d, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000004bc5906 -> 0xa814e, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000004bc5915 -> 0x340070, 4, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000004bc5919 -> 0xa814f, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000004bc594d -> 0x5c0078, 3, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000004bc59a2 -> 0xa8163, 2, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000004bc59aa -> 0x5c007b, 3, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000004bc59ad -> 0x338080, 2, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000004bc59ca -> 0x338086, 2, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000004bc5a23 -> 0xa8169, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000004bc5a4f -> 0xa8171, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000004bc5a52 -> 0x5c008a, 3, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000004bc5a5d -> 0x338096, 2, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000004bc5a65 -> 0x5c0093, 3, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000004bc5a70 -> 0x3400ac, 4, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000004bc5a74 -> 0x5c0096, 3, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000004bc5a77 -> 0xa8176, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000004bc5af0 -> 0xa81a6, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000004bc5bc5 -> 0x3400cc, 4, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000004bc5bcc -> 0x47935d, 5, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000004bc5c09 -> 0x3400d8, 4, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000004bc5c0d -> 0x479383, 9, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000004bc5c19 -> 0xa81d8, 2, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000004bc5c66 -> 0x3380b8, 2, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000004bc5c68 -> 0xa81da, 4, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000004bc5e07 -> 0xa8252, 3, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000004bc5e0d -> 0xa8259, 5, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000004bc5e36 -> 0xa8260, 2, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000004bc5eac -> 0xa8265, 5, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000004bc5eb5 -> 0xa826b, 3, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000004bc5ec5 -> 0xa826f, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000004bc5ec8 -> 0xa8271, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000004bc5ecb -> 0xa8275, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000004bc600c -> 0xa82a2, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000004bc6094 -> 0xa803e, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000004bc6095 -> 0xa804b, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000004bc6096 -> 0xa804d, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000004bca6e8 -> 0xa8090, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000004bca708 -> 0x340088, 4, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000004bca70c -> 0x47abee, 9, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000004bca76c -> 0xa8094, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000004bca786 -> 0xa809b, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000004bca789 -> 0x5c0024, 3, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000004bca78c -> 0xa80a0, 1, C) is not completely referenced
Too many warnings of this type generated; suppressing subsequent ones
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Finished file system verification on disk2
```


----------



## macomaniac (15 Décembre 2019)

Il y a un problème d'allocation d'espace de blocs -->

- passe la commande :​

```
fdesetup status
```


qui affiche le statut de FileVault

Poste le retour (c'est pour savoir s'il y aura des volumes verrouillés si tu ouvres la session de secours).


----------



## Duodecim (15 Décembre 2019)

Le Terminal m'indique :

```
FileVault is Off.
```


----------



## macomaniac (15 Décembre 2019)

FileVault désactivé -->

- redémarre > les *2* touches *⌘R* (*cmd R*) tenues pressées pour ouvrir la session de secours (écran affichant une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires macOS*).​
- lance l'Utilitaire de disque. Presse la pastille : "*Présentation*" (angle gauche supérieur du panneau) > "*Afficher tous les appareils*" => le *Conteneur apfs* global est affiché.​
- sélectionne le *Conteneur* global > fais un *S.O.S.* dessus.​
Cela fait > quitte l'Utilitaire de disque & redémarre (*Menu*  > *Redémarrer*) -->

- ta session ré-ouverte > repasse la commande :​

```
diskutil verifyVolume disk2
```


et re-poste l'affichage de la vérification => qu'on voie s'il y a eu réparation de l'allocation des blocs.


----------



## Duodecim (15 Décembre 2019)

J'ai fait tout ce que tu as indiqué, toutefois, le conteneur dans l'Utilitaire de disque était le disk3, et non le disk2. Voilà le résultat de la vérification du disk2, identique me semble-t-il à tout à l'heure :

```
Started file system verification on disk2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l /dev/disk1s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the fusion superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking the Fusion data structures
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD - Données was formatted by hfs_convert (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.41.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by hfs_convert (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.41.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by diskmanagementd (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.41.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by apfs.util (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.41.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by diskmanagementd (1412.41.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.41.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
warning: MT mapping (0x40000002edcf0 -> 0xa98bd, 1, D) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000004b8f309 -> 0xac226, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000004bbcd66 -> 0xac9d5, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000004bc515f -> 0xa8082, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000004bc51af -> 0x340028, 4, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000004bc51b3 -> 0x475199, 5, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000004bc551a -> 0xa8117, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000004bc58e6 -> 0xa814d, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000004bc5906 -> 0xa814e, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000004bc5915 -> 0x340070, 4, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000004bc5919 -> 0xa814f, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000004bc594d -> 0x5c0078, 3, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000004bc59a2 -> 0xa8163, 2, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000004bc59aa -> 0x5c007b, 3, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000004bc59ad -> 0x338080, 2, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000004bc59ca -> 0x338086, 2, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000004bc5a23 -> 0xa8169, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000004bc5a4f -> 0xa8171, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000004bc5a52 -> 0x5c008a, 3, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000004bc5a5d -> 0x338096, 2, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000004bc5a65 -> 0x5c0093, 3, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000004bc5a70 -> 0x3400ac, 4, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000004bc5a74 -> 0x5c0096, 3, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000004bc5a77 -> 0xa8176, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000004bc5af0 -> 0xa81a6, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000004bc5bc5 -> 0x3400cc, 4, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000004bc5bcc -> 0x47935d, 5, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000004bc5c09 -> 0x3400d8, 4, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000004bc5c0d -> 0x479383, 9, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000004bc5c19 -> 0xa81d8, 2, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000004bc5c66 -> 0x3380b8, 2, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000004bc5c68 -> 0xa81da, 4, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000004bc5e07 -> 0xa8252, 3, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000004bc5e0d -> 0xa8259, 5, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000004bc5e36 -> 0xa8260, 2, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000004bc5eac -> 0xa8265, 5, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000004bc5eb5 -> 0xa826b, 3, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000004bc5ec5 -> 0xa826f, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000004bc5ec8 -> 0xa8271, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000004bc5ecb -> 0xa8275, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000004bc600c -> 0xa82a2, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000004bc6094 -> 0xa803e, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000004bc6095 -> 0xa804b, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000004bc6096 -> 0xa804d, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000004bca6e8 -> 0xa8090, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000004bca708 -> 0x340088, 4, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000004bca70c -> 0x47abee, 9, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000004bca76c -> 0xa8094, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000004bca786 -> 0xa809b, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000004bca789 -> 0x5c0024, 3, C) is not completely referenced
Too many warnings of this type generated; suppressing subsequent ones
The volume /dev/disk1s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Finished file system verification on disk2
```


----------



## macomaniac (15 Décembre 2019)

Oui : toujours le même problème.

- il manque *130 Go* au *Conteneur* du Fusion Drive. Espace libre de bas de HDD sans doute. Passe la commande test (copier-coller) :​

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 0b ; diskutil list
```


qui récupère l'espace libre > puis réaffiche le tableau des disques

Poste le retour intégral => que je voie si ton *Conteneur* est extensible en taille.


----------



## Duodecim (15 Décembre 2019)

Voilà ce que j'ai :

```
Started APFS operation
Aligning grow delta to 129 680 216 064 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 999 995 129 856 bytes
Determined the maximum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 999 994 101 760 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk2
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk0s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l -S /dev/disk1s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the fusion superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking the Fusion data structures
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD - Données was formatted by hfs_convert (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.41.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by hfs_convert (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.41.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by diskmanagementd (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.41.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by apfs.util (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.41.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by diskmanagementd (1412.41.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.41.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/disk1s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Growing APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 870 314 913 792 to 999 995 129 856 bytes
Modifying partition map
Growing APFS data structures
APFS Container Resize error code is 49180
A problem occurred; undoing all changes
Modifying partition map
Error: -69606: A problem occurred while resizing APFS Container structures
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         870.3 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *28.0 GB    disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         27.7 GB    disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +898.0 GB   disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk1s2, disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD - Données  497.2 GB   disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 81.9 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                528.5 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk2s4
   5:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            10.7 GB    disk2s5
```


----------



## macomaniac (15 Décembre 2019)

Voici la sanction -->

```
APFS Container Resize error code is 49180
A problem occurred; undoing all changes
Modifying partition map
Error: -69606: A problem occurred while resizing APFS Container structures
```


une erreur interne à l'*apfs* => proscrit toute modification de la taille actuelle du *Conteneur apfs* (aussi bien en augmentation qu'en diminution). Erreur non réparable.

Tu as dans les* 508 Go* de données (Système et utilisateur). Il te faudrait un DDE USB > avec dans les *550 Go* d'espace disponible (et un format *apfs* du volume d'accueil) => pour cloner la distribution Catalina > démarrer sur le clone > supprimer l'*apfs* interne (= le Fusion Drive) > recréer le Fusion Drive *apfs* sans errreur > cloner à rebours la distribution du clone => dans le nouveau *Conteneur* du Fusion Drive.


----------



## Duodecim (15 Décembre 2019)

Je souhaiterais repartir sur une installation propre. Est-ce qu'il est possible de booter macOS Catalina sur une clé USB de 64 Go que je formaterai en APFS ? Autre question : comment supprimer un FD et le recréer ensuite via l'Utilitaire de disque ? Merci pour le temps que tu passes à m'expliquer tout ça, c'est épineux…


----------



## macomaniac (15 Décembre 2019)

Tu veux supprimer toutes les données sans les sauvegarder ?

- si c'était le cas > il est faclie de démarrer sur l'OS de secours > supprimer / recréer le Fusion Drive (via la *terminal* de cette session) > puis réinstaller Catalina.​


----------



## Duodecim (15 Décembre 2019)

Mes données sont déjà toutes sauvegardées, il y a 300-350 Go de projet Final Cut Pro X qui sont dans mon gros disque dur. Comme ça, ça m'évite de faire la procédure du clonage et tout, tout en repartant sur de bonnes bases. J'ai tenté de supprimer mon Fusion Drive, avec en message d'erreur :

```
No CoreStorage logical volume groups found
```
J'ai essayé de chercher sur le forums des manipulations, mais aucune ne semble correspondre à mon cas et je n'ai pas envie de faire des commandes sur le Terminal au hasard…


----------



## macomaniac (15 Décembre 2019)

Est-ce que tu es dans une session de secours actuellement ou dans ta session habituelle d'utilisateur ?


----------



## Duodecim (15 Décembre 2019)

J’ai allumé l’ordinateur et mis le mode Récupération via Cmd+R, puis j’ai ouvert le Terminal via l’onglet Utilitaires, en haut.


----------



## macomaniac (15 Décembre 2019)

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil list internal
```


qui affiche la configuration des disques internes seule

Voici comment tu vas pouvoir poster ici ce tableau sans avoir besoin de prendre de photo -->


tu sélectionnes le tableau > *⌘C* pour le copier dans le presse-papier > *⌘Q* pour quitter le «Terminal» > option  : "*Obtenir de l'aide en ligne*" (dans la fenêtre des 4 Utilitaires) > ce qui lance un navigateur «Safari»

page Apple par défaut > un clic sur l'adresse de haut de page pour l'éditer > saisis  : *macgénération* (tout court  : c'est une barre de recherche Google) et valide > tu atteins le site MacGé > Forums > te connectes > ce fil

utilise le menu *...▾* (à droite de la bobine souriante) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > sous-menu : *</> Bloc de code* => tu fais ton coller dans la fenêtre de code et *Continuer*.

Note 1 : si tu ne peux pas poster via le Safari de la session de secours (ça arrive) --> poste une photo du tableau (à partir du commencement = le disque */dev/disk0* ou disque physique interne) - tu as un bouton : "*Joindre un fichier*" en bas de cette page.

Note 2 : dans la session de secours > les applications se lancent en mode "alternatif" et pas parallèle. Il faut quitter le Terminal pour lancer Safari. Vice-versa > quitter Safari pour récupérer l'écran général de la session de secours et pouvoir relancer le Terminal. Aucun redémarrage n'est requis.


----------



## Duodecim (15 Décembre 2019)

Voici ce que j'ai obtenu via la commande que tu m'as donnée :

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk3         870.3 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *28.0 GB    disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk3         27.7 GB    disk1s2

/dev/disk3 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +898.0 GB   disk3
                                 Physical Stores disk1s2, disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD - Données  385.9 GB   disk3s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 81.9 MB    disk3s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                528.5 MB   disk3s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk3s4
   5:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            11.0 GB    disk3s5
```


----------



## macomaniac (15 Décembre 2019)

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil ap deleteContainer disk3 ; diskutil list internal
```


la commande supprime le Fusion Drive (ce qui reformate 2 volumes *Untitled* standards sur les 2 partitions principales des 2 disques) > puis réaffiche la configuration des disques internes

Poste le retour.


----------



## Duodecim (15 Décembre 2019)

Voici le résultat :

```
Started APFS operation on disk3
Deleting APFS Container with all of its APFS Volumes
Unmounting Volumes
Unmounting Volume "Macintosh HD - Données" on disk3s1
Unmounting Volume "Preboot" on disk3s2
Unmounting Volume "Recovery" on disk3s3
Unmounting Volume "VM" on disk3s4
Unmounting Volume "Macintosh HD" on disk3s5
Deleting Volumes
Deleting Container
Wiping former APFS disks
Switching content types
Reformatting former APFS disks
Initialized /dev/rdisk1s2 as a 26 GB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 8192k journal
Mounting disk
Initialized /dev/rdisk0s2 as a 931 GB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 81920k journal
Mounting disk
2 new disks created or changed due to APFS operation
Disk from APFS operation: disk1s2
Disk from APFS operation: disk0s2
Finished APFS operation on disk3
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Untitled 2              999.9 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *28.0 GB    disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk1s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Untitled                27.6 GB    disk1s2
```


----------



## macomaniac (16 Décembre 2019)

Parfait. Après la destruction > la reconstruction.

- passe la commande :​

```
diskutil ap create disk1s2 disk0s2 "Macintosh HD" ; diskutil list internal
```


tu peux la passer en copier-coller à rebours : tu la copies ici avec Safari > tu la colles dans le *terminal* > tu l'exécutes

la commande recrée un Fusion Drive *apfs* > avec un volume unique *Macintosh HD* dans le *Conteneur* commun > puis affiche la configuration interne

Poste le retour.


----------



## Duodecim (16 Décembre 2019)

Et voici pour la reconstruction :

```
Started APFS operation on disk1s2 Untitled
Creating a new empty APFS Container
Unmounting Volumes
Switching disk1s2 to APFS
Switching disk0s2 to APFS
Creating APFS Container
FusionLC autodetect: LC Fusion
Created new APFS Container disk3
Disk from APFS operation: disk3
Finished APFS operation on disk1s2 Untitled
Started APFS operation on disk3
Preparing to add APFS Volume to APFS Container disk3
Creating APFS Volume
Created new APFS Volume disk3s1
Mounting APFS Volume
Setting volume permissions
Disk from APFS operation: disk3s1
Finished APFS operation on disk3
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk3         1000.0 GB  disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *28.0 GB    disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk3         27.7 GB    disk1s2

/dev/disk3 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +1.0 TB     disk3
                                 Physical Stores disk0s2, disk1s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            24.6 KB    disk3s1
```


----------



## macomaniac (16 Décembre 2019)

Parfait : Fusion Drive recréé.

- en simple vérification > passe la commande :​

```
diskutil ap list
```


qui affiche un tableau détaillé de l'*apfs*

Poste le tableau (c'est pour vérifier si les 2 partitions des 2 disques => ont bien les "*performances roles*" = attributs de rôles efficaces --> correctement attribués).


----------



## Duodecim (16 Décembre 2019)

Le tableau que j'obtiens :

```
APFS Container (1 found)
|
+-- Container disk3 0F7613E1-F897-490B-88D7-041F6F500D00
    ====================================================
    APFS Container Reference:     disk3 (Fusion)
    Size (Capacity Ceiling):      1027680514048 B (1.0 TB)
    Capacity In Use By Volumes:   4513218560 B (4.5 GB) (0.4% used)
    Capacity Not Allocated:       1023167295488 B (1.0 TB) (99.6% free)
    |
    +-< Physical Store disk0s2 0E050C8E-DAF1-4E67-AD41-589235F806E7
    |   -----------------------------------------------------------
    |   APFS Physical Store Disk:   disk0s2 (Secondary, Designated Aux Use)
    |   Size:                       999995129856 B (1000.0 GB)
    |
    +-< Physical Store disk1s2 82657861-D91F-4DC8-A8E5-2DB7226693D5
    |   -----------------------------------------------------------
    |   APFS Physical Store Disk:   disk1s2 (Main, "Faster" Disk Use)
    |   Size:                       27685384192 B (27.7 GB)
    |
    +-> Volume disk3s1 87AC0B8A-39A7-44CA-B3C2-D57A56B3C4DC
        ---------------------------------------------------
        APFS Volume Disk (Role):   disk3s1 (No specific role)
        Name:                      Macintosh HD (Case-insensitive)
        Mount Point:               /Volumes/Macintosh HD
        Capacity Consumed:         24576 B (24.6 KB)
        FileVault:                 No
```
Petit aparté : FileVault est-il à activer ? Car il me semble l'avoir sur le SSD du MacBook Air mais je ne savais pas qu'il n'était pas désactiver sur le Fusion Drive de l'iMac…


----------



## macomaniac (16 Décembre 2019)

Parfait -->

```
Physical Store disk0s2 0E050C8E-DAF1-4E67-AD41-589235F806E7
    |   -----------------------------------------------------------
    |   APFS Physical Store Disk:   disk0s2 (Secondary, Designated Aux Use)
    |   Size:                       999995129856 B (1000.0 GB)
    |
    +-< Physical Store disk1s2 82657861-D91F-4DC8-A8E5-2DB7226693D5
    |   -----------------------------------------------------------
    |   APFS Physical Store Disk:   disk1s2 (Main, "Faster" Disk Use)
    |   Size:                       27685384192 B (27.7 GB)
```


comme tu peux le voir : le magasin de stockage de la partition du SSD a l'attribut "*Main*" (= principal => magasin moteur) > et celui du *HDD* l'attribut "*Secondary*" (= secondaire => magasin de stockage).

mieux vaut ne pas activer FileVault => si tu n'as pas de souci de confidentialité exagéré.

Dans la fenêtre des 4 *Utilitaires macOS* > lance l'option : "*Réinstaller macOS*" => et choisis *Macintosh HD* comme destination lorsque cela te sera proposé.


----------



## Duodecim (16 Décembre 2019)

Et voilà, plus qu’à attendre 30 minutes que Catalina s’installe et après je m’occupe de Bootcamp. Merci beaucoup en tout cas, tu gères vraiment de fou !!


----------



## macomaniac (16 Décembre 2019)

Je reviendrai aux nouvelles demain dans ce fil.


----------



## macomaniac (16 Décembre 2019)

Alors : est-ce que Catalina s'est bien installé ?


----------



## Duodecim (17 Décembre 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Alors : est-ce que Catalina s'est bien installé ?



Salutations ! Catalina s’est très bien installé, tout est très fluide maintenant ! J’ai également pu installer Windows 10 via Bootcamp. Maintenant, il faut que je règle le problème du démarrage en boucle de Windows. Il me faut les débrancher avant de lancer W10. Aussi, les périphériques ne fonctionnent pas sans fil, étrangement.


----------



## macomaniac (17 Décembre 2019)

Content pour toi !

- qu'est-ce que tu entends par : "problème du démarrage en boucle de Windows" ?​


----------



## Duodecim (19 Décembre 2019)

Hello ! Désolé du retard de la réponse, je n'étais pas chez moi. Lorsque le clavier et le TrackPad sont connectés en USB à l'iMac (obligatoires sinon ils ne fonctionnent pas, même sans fil), Windows redémarre en boucle jusqu'à ce que s'affiche un écran bleu pour redémarrer, le mode sans échec, etc. C'est assez étrange.


----------



## macomaniac (19 Décembre 2019)

Quand est-ce que cela se produit ? -->

- à l'allumage après extinction ? - autre cas de figure ?​


----------



## Duodecim (20 Décembre 2019)

Oui, à chaque démarrage/redémarrage, le problème persiste. Mais ne t'en fais pas, je ferais avec


----------



## macomaniac (20 Décembre 2019)

Dans ta session de macOS > à : *Menu*  > *Préférences Système* > *Disque de démarrage* -->

- quel est le volume choisi comme volume de démarrage automatique de l'*EFI* (programme de boot primaire du Mac) ?​


----------



## juliennl (21 Janvier 2020)

Bonjour, j'ai un problème similaire.

Je souhaite installer Windows sur mon macbook pro 2015 disque dur 128gb, Bootcamp me signale une erreur lors du partitionnement du disque.

"Echec de l'installation de Boot Camp
Une erreur s'est produite lors de la copie des fichiers d'installation de Windows"

Voici le résultat de la commande diskutil list :


```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            120.5 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
/dev/disk1 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +5.4 GB     disk1
```



Résultat de la commande diskutil verifyVolume disk1 :


```
Started file system verification on disk1 CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR_DV9
Verifying file system
** Checking Hierarchy
** Filesystem is clean
File system check exit code is 0
Finished file system verification on disk1 CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR_DV9
```


D'avance merci pour votre aide


----------



## dedge (9 Avril 2020)

Bonjour tout le monde, je me permet de poster ici car j'ai un cas similaire à Duodecim : un gros problème d'allocation d'espace de blocs apparemment (entre autre chose peut-être?)

Pour poser les bases, j'ai un iMac 5K de 2017, avec Fusion Drive de 2To.
J'ai fait une clean install de Catalina il y a 2-3 jours (j'étais sur High Sierra depuis le début, j'ai jamais pris le temps de mettre à jour), et je souhaite installer une session Windows pour faire un peu de CAO sur mon grand écran, voire jouer un peu pendant ce confinement. J'ai donc saisi mon ISO de Windows 10, lancé l'assistant Bootcamp et obtenu une erreur, on me propose de faire un petit S.O.S. avec l'utilitaire de disque mais celui-ci ne remonte aucune erreur (pas même en Recovery) et ne semble rien réparer.

J'ai fait un petit "diskutil" pour info :

```
julien@imac-de-julien ~ % diskutil list         
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         121.0 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         2.0 TB     disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +2.1 TB     disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk0s2, disk1s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD - Données  110.2 GB   disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 103.1 MB   disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                528.1 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk2s4
   5:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            11.1 GB    disk2s5
```


 Et, en lançant la commande "diskutil verifyVolume disk2" j'ai découvert une grosse série d'erreur :


```
julien@imac-de-julien ~ % diskutil verifyVolume disk2
Started file system verification on disk2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the fusion superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking the Fusion data structures
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD - Données was formatted by hfs_convert (1412.11.7) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.101.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by hfs_convert (1412.11.7) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.101.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by diskmanagementd (1412.11.7) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.101.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by diskmanagementd (1412.11.7) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.101.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by diskmanagementd (1412.11.7) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.101.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
warning: MT mapping (0x40000005099d8 -> 0x18e708, 244, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x400000050c087 -> 0x186c35, 5, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x400000051dc85 -> 0x101b381, 4, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000005201c5 -> 0x101c1b3, 3, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000000520401 -> 0x101c899, 3, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000005204c5 -> 0x101d720, 5, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000000520780 -> 0x101decf, 25, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x400000053a0fe -> 0x1242cfc, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000007841af -> 0x2883c9, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000009a1fab -> 0x25864f, 3, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000009a2535 -> 0x958b74, 11, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000009a255d -> 0x25853b, 3, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000009a3eb4 -> 0x260717, 4, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000009a5090 -> 0x95b136, 10, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000009a515e -> 0x25859e, 3, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000009a516e -> 0x95b1e6, 5, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000009a521e -> 0x95b2bf, 7, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000009a5277 -> 0x25863c, 3, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000009a7604 -> 0x258655, 3, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000009a7e16 -> 0x260773, 4, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000009a95a9 -> 0x95ec63, 23, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000009a95f1 -> 0x260807, 4, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000009a9609 -> 0x95ec9b, 5, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000009aa822 -> 0x95fef5, 8, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000009aa84c -> 0x290acb, 2, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000009aa8a4 -> 0x95ff58, 8, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000009aa8d1 -> 0x2584f0, 3, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000009aadd3 -> 0x9606c7, 8, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000009aae1d -> 0x96070d, 33, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000000a06080 -> 0x1244872, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000000a0896f -> 0x2883c3, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000000a7c112 -> 0x28c24e, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000000a7cc85 -> 0x9d8927, 10, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000000a7d160 -> 0x28c2ab, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000000a7d2bf -> 0x28c3bb, 43, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000000a7dd99 -> 0x28c487, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000000a7e271 -> 0x28c492, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000000a7e2b7 -> 0x28c4c7, 45, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000000a7e605 -> 0x28c5b4, 2, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000000a7e6c4 -> 0x28c61a, 54, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000000a8286e -> 0x28c654, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000010b7090 -> 0xf2e7de, 5, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000010d919c -> 0x50c50b, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x400000116c1c0 -> 0x124448a, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000001187af7 -> 0x1243e35, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x400000126dc41 -> 0x12e6537, 7, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000001297775 -> 0x12447cc, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x400000129ed66 -> 0x12411ca, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x400000129ed6b -> 0x12411f9, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x400000129ed70 -> 0x1241207, 1, C) is not completely referenced
Too many warnings of this type generated; suppressing subsequent ones
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Finished file system verification on disk2
```

A priori je sens bien l'erreur d'APFS évoquée pour Deodecim.
A noter que je suis ok pour repartir de zéro (je préfèrerai à vrai dire!) car j'ai rien de stocké sur l'iMac (je sors d'une clean install) pour l'instant, autant en profiter.

Est-ce que quelqu'un peut me donner un coup de main?


----------



## macomaniac (9 Avril 2020)

Bonjour *dedge*

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil ap listSnaps disk2s1
```


qui liste d'éventuels *snapshots* (verrouilleurs de blocs à l'état "occupé")

As-tu obtenu une réponse ?


----------



## dedge (9 Avril 2020)

Bonjour!
J'ai ce retour : "No snapshots for disk2s1"
Je n'utilise pas Time Machine (enfin je crois!)


----------



## macomaniac (9 Avril 2020)

Pas de *snapshot*. Passe la commande-test (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 1800g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b ; diskutil list internal
```


la commande rétrécit le *Conteneur* du Fusion Drive à *1,8 To* (ce qui rétrécit spécifiquement la partition donneuse du HDD) > crée un volume *BOOTCAMP* de *300 Go* en *FAT-32* en queue de HDD > affiche la configuration interne

Poste le retour complet. En cas de blocage > la raison de l'échec sera évoquée.


----------



## dedge (9 Avril 2020)

A priori ça n'a pas marché :

```
julien@imac-de-julien ~ % diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 1800g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b ; diskutil list internal
Started APFS operation
Aligning shrink delta to 321 207 386 112 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 1 678 981 791 744 bytes
Determined the minimum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 127 037 079 552 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk2
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk1s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l -S /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the fusion superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking the Fusion data structures
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD - Données was formatted by hfs_convert (1412.11.7) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.101.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by hfs_convert (1412.11.7) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.101.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by diskmanagementd (1412.11.7) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.101.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by diskmanagementd (1412.11.7) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.101.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by diskmanagementd (1412.11.7) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.101.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Shrinking APFS Physical Store disk1s2 from 2 000 189 177 856 to 1 678 981 791 744 bytes
Shrinking APFS data structures
APFS Container Resize error code is 49180
Error: -69606: A problem occurred while resizing APFS Container structures
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         121.0 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         2.0 TB     disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +2.1 TB     disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk0s2, disk1s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD - Données  112.0 GB   disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 103.1 MB   disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                528.1 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk2s4
   5:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            11.1 GB    disk2s5
```


----------



## macomaniac (9 Avril 2020)

La vérification ne fait pas ressortir d'erreur explicite dans l'*apfs*. Mais le message d'échec :

```
Error: -69606: A problem occurred while resizing APFS Container structures
```


signifie d'après mon expérience qu'une erreur interne indétectable (et donc irréparable) est intervenue dès l'installation de l'*apfs*. Càd. en fait dès la constitution du Fusion Drive de type *apfs*. Constitution qui manifestement est intervenue par conversion d'un *Fusion Drive* primitif de type *CoreStorage* au nouveau type *apfs*. Peut-être  par mise-à-niveau d'un OS *jhfs+* (Sierra > High Sierra) => à un OS *apfs* (Mojave > Catalina).

Pas d'autre solution que de supprimer / recréer le Fusion Drive *apfs* de manière valide. Avec ou sans sauvegarde préalable de la distribution *Catalina* sur un DDE.


----------



## dedge (9 Avril 2020)

Vraisemblablement, je comprend la même chose. Je suis passé de High Sierra à Catalina directement, via un clean install.
Pas besoin de sauvegarde, j'ai pas eu le temps de stocker quoi que ce soit en 2 jours de Catalina! Et la plupart de mes données sont en Cloud ou sur NAS.
Par contre, je sais pas trop comment faire, ce sont les étapes que tu as cité en page 19, à faire depuis le mode récupération?


----------



## dedge (9 Avril 2020)

Du coup, si j'ai compris ce qui a été fait précédemment, je suppose qu'il faudra d'abord se connecter en mode Récupération,
Puis lancer la commande 
	
	



```
diskutil ap deleteContainer disk2
```
 pour supprimer le Fusion Drive
Puis reconstruire avec 
	
	



```
diskutil ap create disk1s2 disk0s2 "Macintosh HD" ; diskutil list internal
```
Et enfin re-installer Catalina?


----------



## macomaniac (9 Avril 2020)

Oui : c'est ça. Car le démarrage en mode secours local bénéficie d'une implémentation des OS *apfs* récents : un clonage à la volée en *RAM* s'effectue de l'OS de secours du disque et le Mac se trouve démarré sur la *RAM* en indépendance des disques. Ce qui permet ici de supprimer / recréer un Fusion Drive.

- cependant  > démarré sur l'OS de secours en *RAM* > les *2* disques matériels vont être indexés *disk0* & *disk1* > mais l'image-disque clonée de l'OS de secours va s'intercaler ensuite en *disk2*. Si bien que le *Conteneur* du Fusion Drive ne sera virtualisé qu'en *disk3*. Je te conseille donc un :​

```
diskutil list internal
```


préalable dans le *terminal* de l'OS de cours => afin de vérifier si le *Conteneur apfs* du Fusion Drive à supprimer  est bien *disk3*.


----------



## dedge (9 Avril 2020)

OK, je crois avoir presque compris! 
Bon, je vais redémarrer en Recovery, on va voir déjà si j'arrive à lancer le terminal!


----------



## macomaniac (9 Avril 2020)

Si tu as des doutes > passe la commande :

```
diskutil list internal
```


qui affiche la configuration interne seule

Voici comment tu vas pouvoir poster ici ce tableau sans avoir besoin de prendre de photo -->


tu sélectionnes le tableau > *⌘C* pour le copier dans le presse-papier > *⌘Q* pour quitter le «Terminal» > option  : "*Obtenir de l'aide en ligne*" (dans la fenêtre des 4 Utilitaires) > ce qui lance un navigateur «Safari»

page Apple par défaut > un clic sur l'adresse de haut de page pour l'éditer > saisis  : *macgénération* (tout court  : c'est une barre de recherche Google) et valide > tu atteins le site MacGé > Forums > te connectes > ce fil

en bas de cette page des forums MacGé => utilise le menu *...▾* (à droite de la bobine souriante) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > sous-menu : *</> Bloc de code* => tu fais ton coller dans la fenêtre de code et *Continuer*.

=> ces informations montreront les index des disques.

Note 1 : si tu ne peux pas poster via le Safari de la session de secours (ça arrive) --> poste une photo du tableau (à partir du commencement = le disque */dev/disk0* ou disque physique interne) - tu as un bouton : "*Joindre un fichier*" en bas de cette page.

Note 2 : dans la session de secours > les applications se lancent en mode "alternatif" et pas parallèle. Il faut quitter le Terminal pour lancer Safari. Vice-versa > quitter Safari pour récupérer l'écran général de la session de secours et pouvoir relancer le Terminal. Aucun redémarrage n'est requis.


----------



## dedge (9 Avril 2020)

A priori c'est tout bon!
Sauf qu'avec ma connection internet de campagne, il me faut encore 2h30 d'installation de Catalina...


----------



## macomaniac (9 Avril 2020)

Content (d'avance) pour toi !


----------



## dedge (9 Avril 2020)

Alors, un grand merci car, ça va -un peu- mieux!
Merci du coup de main, je m'en serai pas sorti seul.

J'ai lancé un coup de `diskutil verifyVolume disk2` et ça donne ça :


```
julien@imac-de-julien ~ % diskutil verifyVolume disk2
Started file system verification on disk2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the fusion superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking the Fusion data structures
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD - Données was formatted by diskmanagementd (1412.101.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.101.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by diskmanagementd (1412.101.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.101.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by diskmanagementd (1412.101.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.101.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by diskmanagementd (1412.101.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.101.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by diskmanagementd (1412.101.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.101.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
warning: MT mapping (0x40000004babc8 -> 0x683b0d, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000004e2452 -> 0x9030d3, 28, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000004e78e6 -> 0x90aa26, 12, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000004ea389 -> 0x57f6bd, 6, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000004eb1b8 -> 0x57f5a1, 9, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000004ebaa0 -> 0x90e8b8, 16, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000004ebfd7 -> 0x90ed3b, 74, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000004ee3cd -> 0x91101e, 12, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000004ef562 -> 0x913f4c, 22, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000004f1d1f -> 0x57f6ce, 3, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000004f1d32 -> 0x91a4b7, 26, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000004f2783 -> 0x91cd42, 33, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x400000052c564 -> 0x6558aa, 4, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x400000052c569 -> 0x6558ae, 4, C) is not completely referenced
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Finished file system verification on disk2
```

A priori, c'est pas parfait, mais peut-on faire mieux?

Je vais tenter Bootcamp dès que j'ai un instant


----------



## macomaniac (9 Avril 2020)

Qu'a donné l'emploi de l'Assistant BootCamp ?


----------



## dedge (10 Avril 2020)

Et bien c’est tout bon! Malgré ces erreurs je n’ai pas eu de soucis à installer Bootcamp sur une partition de 300Go ce matin.
je te remercie pour ta disponibilité et ta patience, ça m’a vraiment sauvé!


----------



## macomaniac (10 Avril 2020)

Signe que l'*apfs* s'est installé sans "crypto-erreur" cette fois-ci.

- content pour toi !​


----------



## JayTo35 (11 Avril 2020)

Bonjour

J'ai installé Windows 10 via bootcamp hier sur mon MacBook Pro 13' 2019 pour la première fois. Ça marchait bien au début mais ensuite le mac a craché sous Windows et ensuite impossible d'accéder à la partie Windows. J'ai donc décidé d'effacer la partition Windows avec l'utilitaire bootcamp. J'ai ensuite voulu réinstaller Windows et là impossible d'aller jusqu'au bout, j'obtient le même message que pour les autres personnes de ce topic. L'analyse SOS n'a rien donné.

En tapant : 
	
	



```
diskutil list
```
 J'obtiens ceci :

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         500.0 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +500.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD - Données  359.5 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 82.4 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                528.1 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            11.1 GB    disk1s5

/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +5.4 GB     disk2
```

En tapant ensuite : 
	
	



```
diskutil verifyVolume disk1
```
 J'obtiens :

```
Started file system verification on disk1
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD - Données was formatted by newfs_apfs (945.200.129.100.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.101.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by newfs_apfs (748.77.4) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.101.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by newfs_apfs (748.77.4) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.101.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by apfs.util (945.260.7) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.101.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by diskmanagementd (1412.41.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.101.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Finished file system verification on disk1
```

Voilà j'espère que vous pourrez m'aider


----------



## macomaniac (11 Avril 2020)

Bonjour *Jay*

Est-ce qu'il s'agit d'un problème de repartitionnement que l'Assistant BootCamp refuse d'effectuer ?


----------



## JayTo35 (11 Avril 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Bonjour *Jay*
> 
> Est-ce qu'il s'agit d'un problème de repartitionnement que l'Assistant BootCamp refuse d'effectuer ?



Oui c’est lorsque je lance l’assistant bootcamp je choisis la taille de la répartition puis un téléchargement se lance. C’est à la fin de ce téléchargement qu’on m’indique que la répartition n’a pas pu avoir lieu et que je dois lancer la procédure SOS de l’utilitaire de disque. Je ne peux vous transmettre le message précis parce que cela m’obligerait à relancer le téléchargement, ce qui me prendrait au minimum 2 heures avec ma connexion très bas débit


----------



## macomaniac (11 Avril 2020)

Passe la commande-test (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 420g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b
```


qui rétrécit le *Conteneur apfs* à *420 Go* > et crée un volume *BOOTCAMP* en *FAT-32* d'environ *80 Go*

Poste le retour intégral de la commande (quand l'opération sera terminée).


----------



## JayTo35 (11 Avril 2020)

En retournant voir mon mac, je me rends compte que j’avais laissé le téléchargement se faire. Et là miracle ça fonctionne, Windows vient de se lancer, je reviens donner des nouvelles dans quelques instants.


----------



## macomaniac (11 Avril 2020)

Content pour toi !


----------



## JayTo35 (11 Avril 2020)

C’est bon ça fonctionne ! Merci quand même d’avoir voulu m’aider


----------



## DENIS16 (29 Avril 2020)

bonjour, 
j'ai un problème similaire, j'essaye de fractionner mon disque pour installer windows mais j'ai un message d'erreur et SOS ne donne rien.
en exécutant la commande diskutil list j'ai cela:
j'ai le disk0 qui n'a rien à faire la je pense...


```
pc13:~ Denis$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         1000.0 GB  disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +1.1 TB     disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk0s2, disk1s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD - Données  614.1 GB   disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 82.2 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                528.1 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk2s4
   5:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            11.0 GB    disk2s5

/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *62.0 GB    disk3
   1:               Windows_NTFS WinInstall              62.0 GB    disk3s1

/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            WINDOWS 10 PRO BLUE... +5.5 GB     disk4

/dev/disk5 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            Boot Camp              +2.8 GB     disk5

/dev/disk6 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            Boot Camp              +2.8 GB     disk6
```

merci pour votre aide


----------



## Locke (29 Avril 2020)

DENIS16 a dit:


> /dev/disk4 (disk image): #: TYPE NAME SIZE IDENTIFIER 0: WINDOWS 10 PRO BLUE... +5.5 GB disk4


Un conseil, lorsque ton problème sera résolu pour la structure de ton disque dur, oublie complètement de vouloir tenter une installation avec ce fichier .iso qui n'est pas un original en provenance de chez Microsoft. Il faut impérativement en faire le téléchargement ici... https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/software-download/windows10ISO ...et obligatoirement la version en 64 bits. Par défaut, le nom exact du fichier .iso est *Win10_1909_French_x64.iso*.


----------



## DENIS16 (29 Avril 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Un conseil, lorsque ton problème sera résolu pour la structure de ton disque dur, oublie complètement de vouloir tenter une installation avec ce fichier .iso qui n'est pas un original en provenance de chez Microsoft. Il faut impérativement en faire le téléchargement ici... https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/software-download/windows10ISO ...et obligatoirement la version en 64 bits. Par défaut, le nom exact du fichier .iso est *Win10_1909_French_x64.iso*.


merci pour ton conseil, c'est une version qu'un ami ma donné et elle fonctionne, c'est vraiment juste pour faire tournée un ou deux logiciel qui ne fonctionne par sur mac 
je vais aller voir ton lien, mais pour cela il faut déjà que j'arrive à faire cette fichue partition


----------



## Locke (29 Avril 2020)

DENIS16 a dit:


> merci pour ton conseil, c'est une version qu'un ami ma donné et elle fonctionne, c'est vraiment juste pour faire tournée un ou deux logiciel qui ne fonctionne par sur mac


Qu'elle fonctionne avec un PC, c'est une chose, mais Assistant Boot Camp ne va pas aimer !


DENIS16 a dit:


> je vais aller voir ton lien, mais pour cela il faut déjà que j'arrive à faire cette fichue partition


Eh bien, commence par télécharger le fichier .iso officiel et vois ce qu'il se passe.


----------



## macomaniac (29 Avril 2020)

Bonsoir *DENIS*

Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 900g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b ; diskutil list
```


la commande rétrécit le *Conteneur* du Fusion Drive à *900 Go* et crée un volume *BOOTCAMP* en format *FAT-32* d'environ *200 Go* en fin de HDD ; puis réaffiche le tableau des disques

Poste le retour complet de la commande. En cas de blocage => on saura pourquoi.


----------



## DENIS16 (29 Avril 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Qu'elle fonctionne avec un PC, c'est une chose, mais Assistant Boot Camp ne va pas aimer !
> 
> Eh bien, commence par télécharger le fichier .iso officiel et vois ce qu'il se passe.



la personne qui me la passé à le même ordinateur sous dernière version Catalina également et cela n'a posé aucun problème. je vais essayer avec une autre version comme tu me dit mais je ne pense pas que cela sois le problème vu que je boot camp l'accepte sur un autre ordinateur identique


----------



## DENIS16 (29 Avril 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Bonsoir *DENIS*
> 
> Passe la commande (copier-coller) :
> 
> ...


merci pour ton aide, voici ce que l'ordinateur donne:


```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 900g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b ; diskutil list
Denis@pc13 ~ % diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 900g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b ; diskutil list
Started APFS operation
Aligning shrink delta to 221 118 201 856 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 778 876 928 000 bytes
Determined the minimum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 651 895 504 896 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk2
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk1s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l -S /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the fusion superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking the Fusion data structures
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD - Données was formatted by hfs_convert (1412.101.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.101.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by hfs_convert (1412.101.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.101.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by diskmanagementd (1412.101.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.101.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by diskmanagementd (1412.101.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.101.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by diskmanagementd (1412.101.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.101.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Shrinking APFS Physical Store disk1s2 from 999 995 129 856 to 778 876 928 000 bytes
Shrinking APFS data structures
APFS Container Resize error code is 49180
Error: -69606: A problem occurred while resizing APFS Container structures
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         1000.0 GB  disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +1.1 TB     disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk0s2, disk1s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD - Données  621.6 GB   disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 82.2 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                528.1 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk2s4
   5:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            11.0 GB    disk2s5

/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *62.0 GB    disk3
   1:               Windows_NTFS WinInstall              62.0 GB    disk3s1
```


----------



## macomaniac (29 Avril 2020)

J'ai la réponse -->

```
Error: -69606: A problem occurred while resizing APFS Container structures
```


la vérification de l'apfs n'a fait ressortir aucune erreur "manifeste". Mais il y a une erreur "clandestine" qui verrouille en taille le *Conteneur*. D'après mon expérience de ce cas : il s'agit d'une erreur indétectable et donc irréparable intervenue lors de l'installation du format *apfs*. Peut-être chez toi à la conversion d'un Fusion Drive de type *CoreStorage* => au type *apfs*.

les implications ne vont sans doute pas te plaire. La seule issue est de cloner la distribution du *Conteneur apfs* => dans celui d'un DDE USB > démarrer sur le clone > suppprimer / recréer le Fusion Drive *apfs* > cloner à rebours le clone dans le nouveau *Conteneur* interne > redémarrer dessus.

=> il y a *632 Go* à cloner environ. Il faudrait un DDE dont le *Conteneur apfs* ait une capacité de *650 Go* à *700 Go*. Je ne sais pas si tu as ça à ta disposition.


----------



## DENIS16 (29 Avril 2020)

j'avais voulu partitionné le disque une fois avec l'utilitaire et l'application avais crasher en cours de proçesus, cela pourrais venir de cette manip ?
ce que tu me dit est plus complexe en effet, est ce que sauvegarder mes documents important et formater réinstaller  ?
restauré une session time machine ? 

si ta solution est la seul est unique en effet cela ce complique


----------



## macomaniac (29 Avril 2020)

Est-ce que tu as une sauvegarde Time Machine des volumes *Macintosh HD* & *Macintosh HD - Données* ?

- sinon le procédé du clonage (aller et retour) fonctionne sans problème. Il suffit de disposer d'un DDE USB.​


----------



## DENIS16 (29 Avril 2020)

j'ai des sauvegardes times machines complètes est ce que ce que c'est suffisant ?

j'ai un DDE de 1T pas sous la main avec le confinement malheureusement, la manip est simple ?
est il possible d'installer Windows sur un DDE SSD usb et de lancer au démarrage dessus ?

merci beaucoup pour tes réponses


----------



## macomaniac (29 Avril 2020)

Ta sauvegarde TM est sur un DDE USB ?

- sinon l'autre DDE de *1 To* l'aurait fait > mais puisque tu ne l'as pas sous la main...​


----------



## DENIS16 (29 Avril 2020)

oui sur un plus petit DDE que je garde que pour cela, cela fait un moment que j'ai fais la sauvegarde, elle serra même encore sous l'ancien OS


----------



## macomaniac (29 Avril 2020)

Il faut absolument que la sauvegarde TM soit celle de l'OS Catalina actuel.


----------



## DENIS16 (29 Avril 2020)

bon et bien c'est mort chef ^^'

l'idée est quand même de lancer windows car je n'arrive pas a faire tourné mon logociel correctement sur paralle desktop, et je voulais tenter en partitionnant. 
je suis également confiné un bon moment et je vais pas pouvoir réparer ça tout de suite... les disque étant à l'autre bout de la France ^^

et ce que c'est viable de booter au démarrage sur un DDE SSD sur le quel on à installé windows ?


----------



## macomaniac (30 Avril 2020)

Je ne comprends pas bien ce que tu entends par démarrer sur un "DDE SSD où est installé Windows".

- et si tu as un DDE Time Machine => tu ne peux pas le mettre à jour comme sauvegarder de l'actuel Catalina ?​


----------



## Locke (30 Avril 2020)

DENIS16 a dit:


> l'idée est quand même de lancer windows car je n'arrive pas a faire tourné mon logociel correctement sur paralle desktop, et je voulais tenter en partitionnant.


Et c'est surtout ce qu'il ne faut jamais faire, Assistant Boot Camp ne supporte pas que le disque dur interne soit partitionné, ni la présence d'autres disques USB.

Si tu as un disque dur à disposition en USB 3.0 ou Thunderbolt, tu as une alternative qui ne monopolisera pas une partie de l'espace de ton Mac... https://forums.macg.co/threads/inst...ier-usb-3-0-sans-assistant-boot-camp.1330007/ ...eh non, on ne peut pas non plus partitionner un disque dur externe.


----------



## DENIS16 (30 Avril 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Je ne comprends pas bien ce que tu entends par démarrer sur un "DDE SSD où est installé Windows".
> 
> - et si tu as un DDE Time Machine => tu ne peux pas le mettre à jour comme sauvegarder de l'actuel Catalina ?​



si j'ai bien compris, si ma sauvegarde à été faites sous un autre système os et pas catalina c'est mort non ? j'ai fait un save il y a bien 8 mois, j'étais encore sous el captain 


Locke a dit:


> Et c'est surtout ce qu'il ne faut jamais faire, Assistant Boot Camp ne supporte pas que le disque dur interne soit partitionné, ni la présence d'autres disques USB.
> 
> Si tu as un disque dur à disposition en USB 3.0 ou Thunderbolt, tu as une alternative qui ne monopolisera pas une partie de l'espace de ton Mac... https://forums.macg.co/threads/inst...ier-usb-3-0-sans-assistant-boot-camp.1330007/ ...eh non, on ne peut pas non plus partitionner un disque dur externe.



c'est de cela que je parlais ! brancher un ssd en usb et démarrer dessus ! 
j'ai lu ton article et regardé la vidéo, cela à l'air simple, cella fonctionne correctement niveau performances ?


----------



## Locke (30 Avril 2020)

DENIS16 a dit:


> j'ai lu ton article et regardé la vidéo, cela à l'air simple, cella fonctionne correctement niveau performances ?


Ce sera la même chose que si c'était installé en interne dans ton disque dur. Le tout est d'utiliser un boîtier USB 3.0 et un SSD, c'est comme cela que je fonctionne depuis un petit moment, mais dans un boîtier Thunderbolt qui me permet d'utiliser la pleine puissance de mon iMac pour utiliser Cinema 4D et 3DS Max.


----------



## DENIS16 (30 Avril 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Ce sera la même chose que si c'était installé en interne dans ton disque dur. Le tout est d'utiliser un boîtier USB 3.0 et un SSD, c'est comme cela que je fonctionne depuis un petit moment, mais dans un boîtier Thunderbolt qui me permet d'utiliser la pleine puissance de mon iMac pour utiliser Cinema 4D et 3DS Max.



c'est vraiment très intéressant, cela te permet également de passer ta partie windows sur plusieurs ordinateurs ?

à tu des exemple du matérielle dont tu parle car, disque sata et SSD je fait la difference, usb3 aussi, mais thunderbolt et boitier pas trop ?


----------



## Locke (30 Avril 2020)

DENIS16 a dit:


> c'est vraiment très intéressant, cela te permet également de passer ta partie windows sur plusieurs ordinateurs ?


Ce boîtier pourra être connecté à différents Mac sans aucun problème. Mais attention, les paramètres de la puce/carte graphique pourront poser problème et il faudra en faire la mise à jour.


DENIS16 a dit:


> à tu des exemple du matérielle dont tu parle car, disque sata et SSD je fait la difference, usb3 aussi, mais thunderbolt et boitier pas trop ?


Ce n'est pas faute de mentionner très souvent ce boîtier USB 3.0 UASP... https://www.amazon.fr/Storeva-Boîti...p/B00MNR17QY/ref=psdc_430267031_t1_B00A29A9HI ...et associé avec un SSD de marque Crucial, c'est parfait. Ce sera moins onéreux qu'un boîtier Thunderbolt contenant un SSD... https://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B00NV9LSGW/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 ...car il est quasiment impossible de trouver/acheter un boîtier Thunderbolt nu en 2,5" ! Le taux de transfert est plus important dans un boîtier Thunderbolt, mais en USB 3.0 et un SSD de marque fera très bien l'affaire.


----------



## DENIS16 (30 Avril 2020)

ah d'accord c'est un boitier support pour le disque dur tout simplement, je n'avais pas saisie ^^"

c'est  une solution vraiment interessante, je vais voir si je part sur cela, mais cette option a beaucoup d'avantage je trouve !
de toute manieres c'e n'est pas facile de commander en ce momment, je vais attendre un peu...

en tout cas je vous remercie pour votre réactivité et votre profesionnalisme ! vraiment super !!


----------



## DENIS16 (1 Mai 2020)

bon et bien finalement j'ai commandé ce qu'il faut, on verra bien quand ça arrive, on se retrouve sur l'autre topic


----------



## Quirel (9 Mai 2020)

Bonjour,

Je fais appel à vos compétences suite à un problème de partitionnement lors du téléchargement du fichier ISO Windows sur bootcamp. J'ai essayé d'adapter les réponses précédentes à mon cas, mais en vain...

Voici le message d'erreur (qui apparaît en double):






Et le code qui apparaît dans le terminal avec _diskutil list_





Belle journée !


----------



## macomaniac (9 Mai 2020)

Bonjour *Quirel*

Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil verifyVolume disk2
```


qui vérifie l'*apfs* du *Conteneur* et de ses volumes

Poste le retour en copier-coller > en veillant à faire le coller dans un Bloc de code (c'est plus lisible !) par le procédé suivant -->

- en bas de cette page des forums MacGé => utilise le menu *...▾* (à droite de la bobine souriante) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > sous-menu : *</> Bloc de code* => tu fais ton coller dans la fenêtre de code et *Continuer*.​


----------



## Quirel (9 Mai 2020)

Bonjour @macomaniac 

Je te remercie pour cette réponse rapide.
Voici le résultat de la commande : 


```
Started file system verification on disk2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the fusion superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking the Fusion data structures
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD - Données was formatted by diskmanagementd (945.250.134) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.101.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by asr (945.200.105.0.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.101.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by asr (945.200.105.0.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.101.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by apfs.util (945.250.134) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.101.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by diskmanagementd (1412.41.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.101.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
warning: MT mapping (0x40000001b89ed -> 0x4a97fc, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000001cec9f -> 0x4c78ee, 4, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000000231ed9 -> 0x28bca2, 236, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000002406db -> 0x2b3180, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000002544da -> 0x4f82b0, 4, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000002630bc -> 0x4f9fdd, 4, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x400000026329f -> 0x4e954c, 4, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000002632a3 -> 0x4e9554, 2, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000002632a5 -> 0x4e9580, 2, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000002632a7 -> 0x4e95a8, 2, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000002632a9 -> 0x4e95c8, 2, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000002632c7 -> 0x4e9640, 8, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000002632d1 -> 0x4e9763, 2, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000002632d3 -> 0x4e9773, 4, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000002632d9 -> 0x4e9796, 2, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000002632db -> 0x4e979e, 2, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000002632dd -> 0x4e97a2, 6, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000002632e3 -> 0x4e97aa, 2, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000002632e7 -> 0x4e97b2, 2, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000002632e9 -> 0x4e97b6, 2, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000002632eb -> 0x4e97bc, 2, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000002632ed -> 0x4e97c2, 2, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000002632ef -> 0x4e97c6, 2, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000000287dc9 -> 0x529157, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000000287e0e -> 0x52996b, 3, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000002b81b5 -> 0x4c5eaf, 4, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000002bfdc8 -> 0x4f432d, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000002c726f -> 0x118000, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000002db408 -> 0x19a0cf, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x400000035e792 -> 0x4c136a, 4, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000003bfeaf -> 0x4d7502, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000004289a4 -> 0x4a8e20, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000004289b0 -> 0x4ac13f, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000004289bf -> 0x4ac150, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000004289c8 -> 0x4ac155, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000004289d7 -> 0x4ac191, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000004289f8 -> 0x4a8dc6, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000000428a06 -> 0x4abf3b, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x400000045592f -> 0x4f60de, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000000455930 -> 0x4f60e4, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000000455943 -> 0x4f651d, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000000455944 -> 0x4f6521, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x400000045597c -> 0x4f6592, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x400000045597d -> 0x4eac25, 2, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000000455991 -> 0x4f65a5, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000000455992 -> 0x4eac33, 2, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000004559df -> 0x4f660d, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000004559e0 -> 0x4eac88, 2, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000004559f8 -> 0x4f66ba, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000004559f9 -> 0x4eac98, 2, C) is not completely referenced
Too many warnings of this type generated; suppressing subsequent ones
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Finished file system verification on disk2
```


----------



## macomaniac (9 Mai 2020)

Il n'y a pas d'erreurs > sauf des avertissements concernant l'allocation des blocs dans le *Conteneur*.

- passe la commande expérimentale (copier-coller) :​

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 300g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b ; diskutil list
```


la commande rétrécit le *Conteneur* à *300 Go* > crée un volume *BOOTCAMP* en *FAT-32* d'environ *199 Go* > réaffiche le tableau des disques

Poste le retour complet de la commande. S'il y a un blocage => on saura où et pourquoi.


----------



## Quirel (9 Mai 2020)

Voici le retour de la commande :


```
Started APFS operation
Aligning shrink delta to 199 000 354 816 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 800 994 775 040 bytes
Determined the minimum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 247 531 044 864 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk2
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk1s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l -S /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the fusion superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking the Fusion data structures
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD - Données was formatted by diskmanagementd (945.250.134) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.101.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by asr (945.200.105.0.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.101.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by asr (945.200.105.0.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.101.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by apfs.util (945.250.134) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.101.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by diskmanagementd (1412.41.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.101.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Shrinking APFS Physical Store disk1s2 from 999 995 129 856 to 800 994 775 040 bytes
Shrinking APFS data structures
Shrinking partition
Modifying partition map
4096 bytes per physical sector
/dev/rdisk1s3: 388574528 sectors in 6071477 FAT32 clusters (32768 bytes/cluster)
bps=512 spc=64 res=32 nft=2 mid=0xf8 spt=32 hds=255 hid=1564854272 drv=0x80 bsec=388669440 bspf=47440 rdcl=2 infs=1 bkbs=6
Mounting disk
1 new disk created or changed due to APFS operation
Disk from APFS operation: disk1s3
Finished APFS operation
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *28.0 GB    disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         27.7 GB    disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         801.0 GB   disk1s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                199.0 GB   disk1s3

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +828.7 GB   disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk0s2, disk1s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD - Données  229.3 GB   disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 82.8 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                528.1 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      3.2 GB     disk2s4
   5:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            11.1 GB    disk2s5

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +5.4 GB     disk3
```


----------



## macomaniac (9 Mai 2020)

Aucun problème : regarde -->

```
3:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                199.0 GB   disk1s3
```


volume créé. Passe la commande inverse (copier-coller) :


```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk1s3 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 0b ; diskutil list
```


la commande supprime la partition *BOOTCAMP* > récupère son espace au *Conteneur apfs* > réaffiche le tableau des disques

Poste le retour.


----------



## Quirel (9 Mai 2020)

Effectivement... bizarre...
Le retour : 

```
Started erase on disk1s3 BOOTCAMP
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk1
Started APFS operation
Aligning grow delta to 199 000 354 816 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 999 995 129 856 bytes
Determined the maximum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 999 994 101 760 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk2
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk1s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l -S /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the fusion superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking the Fusion data structures
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD - Données was formatted by diskmanagementd (945.250.134) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.101.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by asr (945.200.105.0.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.101.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by asr (945.200.105.0.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.101.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by apfs.util (945.250.134) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.101.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by diskmanagementd (1412.41.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.101.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Growing APFS Physical Store disk1s2 from 800 994 775 040 to 999 995 129 856 bytes
Modifying partition map
Growing APFS data structures
Finished APFS operation
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *28.0 GB    disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         27.7 GB    disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         1000.0 GB  disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +1.0 TB     disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk0s2, disk1s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD - Données  229.3 GB   disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 82.8 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                528.1 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      3.2 GB     disk2s4
   5:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            11.1 GB    disk2s5

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +5.4 GB     disk3
```


----------



## macomaniac (9 Mai 2020)

Aucun problème. Tu n'as même plus de problème d'allocation de blocs - apparemment réparé via le partitionnement.

- tu n'as qu'à relancer l'Assistant BootCamp.​


----------



## Quirel (9 Mai 2020)

C'est bon, ça fonctionne. Merci pour l'expertise  Et bravo!


----------



## macomaniac (9 Mai 2020)

Content pour toi !


----------



## Yliasny (15 Mai 2020)

Bonjour,

Je rencontre actuellement le même type d'erreur que les messages postés sur ce topic, je me permets donc de poster ici à mon tour après avoir tenté sans succès plusieurs méthodes proposées dans les messages précédents...

Je souhaite installer Windows 10 avec Bootcamp sur mon Macbook Pro Retina 2015 13", mais j'obtiens le message d'erreur suivant:






Ce message survient depuis hier lorsque j'ai tenté d'installer BOOTCAMP mais que mon ordinateur s'est éteint ensuite par erreur. J'ai par la suite supprimé les partitions créées grâce à vos réponses à d'anciens sujets, pourtant rien n'y fait...

Pouvez-vous m'apporter votre aide pour mon problème? Merci énormément d'avance.


Voici mon résultat avec "diskutil list":


```
Last login: Fri May 15 13:23:14 on ttys001
You have new mail.
MBP-de-Gohan:~ gohan$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +121.1 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            33.6 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 24.1 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                519.6 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk2
   1:               Windows_NTFS LISE HDD                1.0 TB     disk2s1

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_EN-US... +5.4 GB     disk3

MBP-de-Gohan:~ gohan$
```

Passez une bonne soirée!


----------



## Locke (15 Mai 2020)

@Yliasny
Assistant Boot Camp ne supporte pas le moindre matériel USB, déconnecte ton disque dur externe. D'où provient le fichier .iso de Windows 10, car je vois que ce n'est pas la version française, ni même la version canadienne ? Tu veux faire quoi avec Windows ?

Fichier .iso officiel de chez Microsoft... https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/software-download/windows10ISO ...et impérativement en 64 bits.


----------



## Yliasny (15 Mai 2020)

Hello @Locke , merci pour ta réponse!

Très bien, j'avais installé l'ISO dessus pour récupérer les drivers mais je vais le déconnecter et laisser l'ISO sur le drive.
Oui, c'est la version américaine récupéré sur le site US de Windows. Je vis aux Etats-Unis, je l'ai récupéré machinalement. 
Serait-ce plus pratique de prendre la version française?

C'est simplement pour installer GTA V sur mon Macbook (avec des performances sans doute désastreuses mais on fait avec ce qu'on a haha).

Je reste disponible si besoin de plus d'infos, merci.


----------



## Locke (15 Mai 2020)

Yliasny a dit:


> Très bien, j'avais installé l'ISO dessus pour récupérer les drivers mais je vais le déconnecter et laisser l'ISO sur le drive.


Mais tu n'as pas besoin de faire ça, avec ton MBP de 2015, normalement Assistant Boot Camp te propose d'utiliser un fichier .iso, mais pas d'utiliser un support USB clé ou disque. Fais une copie d'écran de la fenêtre d'Assistant Boot Camp, celui ou est mentionné le fichier .iso.


Yliasny a dit:


> Oui, c'est la version américaine récupéré sur le site US de Windows. Je vis aux Etats-Unis, je l'ai récupéré machinalement.
> Serait-ce plus pratique de prendre la version française?


Je ne pense pas pas que ce soit un problème, mais j'avais cette interrogation, je suis Made in France, par contre il faut que ce soit la version en 64 bits.


Yliasny a dit:


> C'est simplement pour installer GTA V sur mon Macbook (avec des performances sans doute désastreuses mais on fait avec ce qu'on a haha).


Si tu n'as pas une carte graphique dédiée et un espace de stockage de 90 Go, tu peux pleurer et ne même pas tenter de faire l'installation de Windows.

La configuration requise est assez explicite... https://www.epicgames.com/store/fr/product/grand-theft-auto-v/home ...






...autrement dit 90 Go pour le jeu + 30 Go pour Windows = 120 Go ! Et macOS dans tout ça, il a sa place où ?


----------



## Yliasny (15 Mai 2020)

Tu as raison ça marche depuis l'ordinateur, pas besoin de disque dur externe, j'ai sans doute dû voir des informations dépassées. Bien vu @Locke !






Pour GTA V, effectivement la config recommandée est au dessus de ce que j'ai... j'avais été tenté par un article d'un mec qui avait réussi à faire tourner le jeu sur une machine similaire à la mienne (en lisant tous les déboires qu'il a rencontré j'aurais déjà pu me douter que ça allait être douloureux): https://levels.io/gta-v-macbook-pro/
Il y a encore d'autres jeux moins gourmands qui m'intéressent sur Windows, donc ça me tente encore de continuer l'aventure!  Et j'ai pu faire un Time Machine au cas où sur un disque dur externe, en espérant ne pas devoir m'en servir quand même bien sûr.

J'ai retenté du coup en déconnectant le disque dur et avec la version Windows 10 64bits française téléchargée avec le lien que tu m'as donné, je rencontre la même erreur:






Voilà mon Diskutil list :

```
MBP-de-Gohan:~ gohan$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +121.1 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            38.9 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 24.1 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                519.6 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +5.4 GB     disk2
```

Qu'est-ce que tu en penses?
Merci pour ton aide


----------



## Yliasny (15 Mai 2020)

En fait, en recommençant à nouveau, j'ai obtenu une erreur totalement différente:





Voici mon diskutility list, apparemment l'installation s'est interrompue en plein milieu:


```
Last login: Fri May 15 16:11:09 on ttys000
You have new mail.
MBP-de-Gohan:~ gohan$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         68.0 GB    disk0s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data OSXRESERVED             8.0 GB     disk0s3
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                45.1 GB    disk0s4

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +68.0 GB    disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            38.9 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 24.1 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                519.6 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +5.4 GB     disk2

MBP-de-Gohan:~ gohan$
```


----------



## Locke (16 Mai 2020)

Yliasny a dit:


> En fait, en recommençant à nouveau, j'ai obtenu une erreur totalement différente:


Par curiosité, tu vas lire ce message... https://forums.macg.co/threads/alte...es-fichiers-dinstallation-de-windows.1336321/ ...et mettre en application. C'est-à-dire que tu vas installer Boot Camp ISO Converter et obtenir un nouveau fichier .iso qui aura pour nom *Win10_1909_French_x64.iso-split.iso* que tu utiliseras pour faire l'installation et vois ce qu'il se passe.

Par défaut, avec un petit SSD de 121 Go qui est d'une taille ridicule, je déconseille fortement de faire l'installation de Windows. Comme tu as un MBP de 2015, tu aurais tout intérêt à installer une barrette mémoire de 512 Go... https://fr.ifixit.com/Device/MacBook_Pro_13"_Retina_Display_Early_2015 ...Mais bon, vouloir jouer à des jeux PC récents nécessite un processeur i7, une carte graphique dédiée de 2 Go, d'un SSD de 512 Go et de 16 Go de mémoire.


----------



## Yliasny (17 Mai 2020)

Salut @Locke, merci pour ta réponse!
J'ai essayé avec le nouvel ISO mais rien n'y fait, je baisse les bras et je vais suivre tes conseils: je vais me diriger vers une solution de cloud gaming comme Shadow ou Vortex qui ont l'air d'être les solutions adaptées à mon besoin (un DD de 125go c'est clair que je vais pas aller bien loin avec).

Merci tout de même pour ton aide! J'ai pu parcourir quelques uns de vos sujets et vous êtes vraiment des boss. Changez rien 

Bon courage pour la suite!


----------



## Tadig (28 Août 2020)

Bonjour à tous,
Nouvel utilisateur Mac pour mon travail, je dois installer une version de Windows sur notre Mac Pro (petite tour ronde) sous Catalina.
J'ai bien trouvé l'assistant Bootcamp et j'ai suivi la procédure donné par le Support Apple mais j'ai le message d'erreur "une erreur s'est produite durant le partitionnement du disque".
J'ai suivi les pages d'aide (utilitaire gestion de disques etc...) mais malheureusement sans succès...
Si vous pouviez m'aiguillier, merci d'avance,
Je suis à votre disposition pour tout renseignement complémentaire.


----------



## macomaniac (28 Août 2020)

Bonjour *Tadig* 

Voici comment tu vas pouvoir fournir les informations de base -->

- va à : Applications > Utilitaires > lance le «Terminal». Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis la commande informative (ce qui est inscrit sous Bloc de code) :​

```
diskutil list
```
et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour exécuter la commande)


tu vas voir s'afficher le tableau des disques attachés au Mac (en interne / externe) > avec leurs configurations

Poste le retour en copier-coller > en veillant à faire le coller dans un Bloc de code (c'est plus lisible !) par le procédé suivant -->

- en bas de cette page des forums MacGé => utilise le menu *...▾* (à droite du smiley souriant) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > sous-menu : *</> Bloc de code* => tu fais ton coller dans la fenêtre de code et *Continuer*.​
=> ces informations montreront la configuration du disque interne du Mac (ou des disques - si tu en as une batterie).


----------



## Tadig (28 Août 2020)

Merci pour ta réponse (très) rapide !

Voici le retour de la commande :

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         499.4 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +499.4 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume HD - Données            54.0 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 82.3 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                528.9 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume 10.15.6                 11.1 GB    disk1s5
```


----------



## macomaniac (28 Août 2020)

L'occupation (en terme de blocs) de l'espace du *Conteneur* équivaut à la somme des occupations de ses volumes. Soit *67,8 Go* sur *499,4 Go* de capacité => ce qui laisse *431,6 Go* d'espace libre.

- de quoi permettre "théoriquement" un repartitionnement. Je dis "théoriquement" > car il se pourrait qu'existent des *snapshots* (instantanés *apfs* archivant des états passés du volume et verrouillant tous les blocs correspondant aux fichiers des états sauvegardés) > verrouillant comme occupés des blocs situés en queue d'espace du *Conteneur*. Or un repartitionnement implique de disposer d'une bande continue d'espace libre en bas de l'espace du volume ou du *Conteneur* impliqué. Quand des blocs écrits se trouvent mal placés en queue d'espace > un mécanisme automatique de clonage des écritures de ces blocs mal placés sur des blocs situés plus en tête de l'espace s'effectue > avant effacement des blocs mal placés en queue => ce qui libère la bande continue d'espace libre nécessaire. Or : si des *snapshots* existent verrouillant des blocs de queue => ce mécanisme de clonage libératoire se trouve bloqué. Donc tu peux avoir *431 Go* d'espace libre théorique et ne pas pouvoir repartitionner ton *Conteneur* ne serait-ce que de *5 Go*.​
Afin de vérifier si le cas de figure que je viens de te décrire s'applique à ton *Conteneur* > passe la commande :

```
diskutil ap listSnaps disk1s1
```


qui affiche les *snapshots* associés au volume-Données (et valant aussi pour le volume-Système appairé)

Obtiens-tu un retour de cette commande ?


----------



## Tadig (31 Août 2020)

De retour au bureau ce matin, 
Pas de retour de cette commande

```
No snapshots for disk1s1
```
Pourtant, avec ton explication je pensais que cela pouvait venir de cela puisqu'il y avait avant plusieurs partitions (avec différents systèmes) qui ont été supprimés pour ne réinstaller que l'OS 15.6.


----------



## macomaniac (31 Août 2020)

Veux-tu qu'on fasse un repartitionnement expérimental pour créer manuellement une partition *BOOTCAMP* => et vérifier par là si ça fonctionne ?


----------



## Tadig (31 Août 2020)

Moi je te suis ! Je n'y connais pas grand-chose sur Mac donc je te fais confiance.
L'important pour moi étant de pouvoir avoir une partition "Mac" en 10.15.6 et une partition Windows 10 sur ce disque dur pour pouvoir botter soit sur l'un soit sur l'autre autre démarrage selon les dossiers que j'aurai à faire.


----------



## macomaniac (31 Août 2020)

Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 300g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b
```


la commande rétrécit le *Conteneur apfs* à *300 Go* > et crée une partition *BOOTCAMP* d'environ *199 Go* en format *FAT-32*

Poste le retour complet de la commande. En cas d'échec du repartitionnement => un message d'erreur désignera la raison du blocage.


----------



## Tadig (31 Août 2020)

J'ai tapé cette commande pour diviser le disque en 2 parties "à peu près" égales :

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 250g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b
```

Voici le retour de la commande, ça à l'air de s'être bien passé !

```
Mac-Pro-de-XXXXXXX:~ XXXXXX$ diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 250g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b
Started APFS operation
Aligning shrink delta to 249 418 035 200 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 249 999 998 976 bytes
Determined the minimum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 71 806 484 480 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk1
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk0s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l -S /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume HD - Données was formatted by hfs_convert (1412.141.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.141.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by hfs_convert (1412.141.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.141.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by diskmanagementd (1412.141.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.141.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by diskmanagementd (1412.141.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.141.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume 10.15.6 was formatted by diskmanagementd (1412.141.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.141.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Shrinking APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 499 418 034 176 to 249 999 998 976 bytes
Shrinking APFS data structures
Shrinking partition
Modifying partition map
4096 bytes per physical sector
/dev/rdisk0s5: 487024448 sectors in 7609757 FAT32 clusters (32768 bytes/cluster)
bps=512 spc=64 res=32 nft=2 mid=0xf8 spt=32 hds=255 hid=488691712 drv=0x80 bsec=487143424 bspf=59456 rdcl=2 infs=1 bkbs=6
Mounting disk
1 new disk created or changed due to APFS operation
Disk from APFS operation: disk0s5
Finished APFS operation
```


----------



## macomaniac (31 Août 2020)

Oui : aucune erreur dans l'*apfs *=> repartitionnement effectué.

- passe la commande :​

```
diskutil list internal
```


et poste le tableau de la configuration du disque interne (affiché seul) => qu'on voie le résultat.


----------



## Tadig (31 Août 2020)

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                249.4 GB   disk0s5
   4:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume HD - Données            54.0 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 82.3 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                528.9 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume 10.15.6                 11.1 GB    disk1s5
```


----------



## macomaniac (31 Août 2020)

Partition bien créée. Ton tableau me permet d'aviser les points suivants -->

- tu as en queue de disque une partition de secours *Recovery HD* désuète (elle ne valait que pour des OS s'installant en format *jhfs+* mais ne vaut plus pour des OS s'installant en format *apfs*. Car comme tu peux le voir => l'OS de secours est contenu dans un volume *Recovery* interne au *Conteneura apfs*).​​- tu as un volume-Données intitulé *HD - Données* > et un volume-Système intitulé *10.15.6*. Ce qui équivaut (disons) à des intitulés non appariés. Ça ne gêne en rien le fonctionnement > mais ça crée une hétérogénéité nominale qui ne permet pas de lire la solidarité logique des 2 volumes.​
D'accord pour supprimer la partition de secours désuète et pour renommer les volumes afin de faire ressortir nominalement leur solidarité ?


----------



## Tadig (31 Août 2020)

Oui, tout à fait. Ce sera plus logique et plus parlant pour le renommage !
Pour la Recovery, c'est sans doute un reste du sytème 10.11.4 donc on peut supprimer !


----------



## macomaniac (31 Août 2020)

Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s5 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b ; diskutil list internal
```


la commande supprime les *2* partitions de queue : *BOOTCAMP* & *Recovery HD* > récupère leur espace au *Conteneur apfs* > affiche la nouvelle configuration interne

Poste le retour complet.

Question : qu'est-ce que tu veux comme intitulé du volume-Système => qui servira de base à l'intitulé du volume-Données avec addition de *- Données* en complément ?


----------



## Tadig (31 Août 2020)

On peut l'appeler "Mac 10.15.6".

Voici le retour des commandes :

```
Started erase on disk0s5 BOOTCAMP
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk0
Started erase on disk0s3 Recovery HD
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk0
Started APFS operation
Aligning grow delta to 250 068 037 632 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 500 068 036 608 bytes
Determined the maximum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 500 067 006 464 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk1
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk0s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l -S /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume HD - Données was formatted by hfs_convert (1412.141.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.141.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by hfs_convert (1412.141.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.141.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by diskmanagementd (1412.141.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.141.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by diskmanagementd (1412.141.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.141.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume 10.15.6 was formatted by diskmanagementd (1412.141.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.141.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Growing APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 249 999 998 976 to 500 068 036 608 bytes
Modifying partition map
Growing APFS data structures
Finished APFS operation
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         500.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +500.1 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume HD - Données            54.0 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 82.3 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                528.9 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume 10.15.6                 11.1 GB    disk1s5
```


----------



## Tadig (31 Août 2020)

(si tu as d'ailleurs un lien qui explique comment fonctionne cette partition "fictive" données je suis preneur, pour savoir ou enregistrer mon répertoire "Travail" dans lequel je stockerai mes données côté Mac)


----------



## macomaniac (31 Août 2020)

Opération réussie concernant les : départitionnement / récupération d'espace.

- qu'est-ce que tu veux comme intitulé du volume-Système : *Macintosh HD* ? - *Catalina* ? - autre chose ?​
----------

Les volumes Données & Système sont en soi des volumes séparés. Mais ils sont logiquement appairés dans un *Groupe de volumes logiques* => qui fait qu'au démarrage sur le volume-Système > le volume-Données se trouve monté dans le volume-Système à la localisation : */System/Volumes/Data*.

- de surcroît > des dossiers apparents du volume-Système démarré ne sont pas intrinsèquement des dossiers > mais des pointeurs bilatéraux (des *firmlinks*) à des dossiers originaux du volume-Données associé. Ainsi > le volume Utilisateurs du volume-Système est un *firmlink* qui pointe au dossier de référence Utilisateurs du volume-Données appairé.​
Pourquoi ne pas localiser tes données  de travail dans un sous-dossier des Documents de ton dossier de compte - tout simplement ? - tu préfères le créer dans l'espace-racine du volume-Données ?


----------



## Tadig (31 Août 2020)

On peut l'appeler "Mac Catalina".


----------



## Tadig (31 Août 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Pourquoi ne pas localiser tes données  de travail dans un sous-dossier des Documents de ton dossier de compte - tout simplement ? - tu préfères le créer dans l'espace-racine du volume-Données ?


Oui je préfère les avoir à la racine du volume Données pour une question de logique avec notre façon de faire sur notre réseau pré-existant. Merci !


----------



## macomaniac (31 Août 2020)

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil rename disk1s5 "Mac Catalina" ; diskutil rename disk1s1 "Mac Catalina - Données" ; diskutil list internal
```


qui renomment : le volume-Données *HD - Données* => *Mac Catalina - Données* > le volume-Système *10.15.6* => *Mac Catalina* > enfin réaffichent la configuration interne

Poste le retour (tu auras compris qu'il ne s'agit là que de manipulations nominales entièrement superficielles).

----------

Pour les manipulations concernant la création d'un dossier dans le volume-Données > puis comment l'afficher => je reviendrai plus tard dans ce fil à ce sujet (je me déconnecte à présent).


----------



## Tadig (31 Août 2020)

Oui, tout à fait, mais tu as raison, ce sera plus "carré" comme cela !

```
Volume on disk1s5 renamed to Mac Catalina
Volume on disk1s1 renamed to Mac Catalina - Données
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         500.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +500.1 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Mac Catalina - Données  54.1 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 82.3 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                528.9 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume Mac Catalina            11.1 GB    disk1s5
```

Mais je ne vois plus la partition Boot Camp... Est-ce normal ?
EDIT : Oui, c'est normal puisque tu me l'as fait supprimer à l'étape précédente. 
Mais avec le recul je ne comprends pas pourquoi étant donné que c'est sur celle-ci qu'il va falloir installé Windows...


----------



## macomaniac (31 Août 2020)

Hé ! on a supprimé la partition *BOOTCAMP* qu'on avait créée manuellement. Car en principe c'est le logiciel Assistant BootCamp qui s'occupe de créer cette partition et de la gérer.

- tu n'as qu'à relancer ton installation de Windows. S'il y a des problèmes spécifiques à cette installation que tu rencontres (et pas un problème général de repartitionnement) => c'est *Locke* qui sera ton interlocuteur et pas moi alors (car je n'utilise pas Windows et je ne l'installe pas, alors qu'il est expert à ce sujet).​


----------



## macomaniac (31 Août 2020)

J'avais négligé de revenir sur la question d'une création de dossier dans l'espace-racine du volume-Données = *Mac Catalina - Données* actuellement.

- il est donc possible de créer un dossier dans l'espace global de ce volume. Comment souhaites-tu y accéder ensuite, vu qu'au démarrage c'est l'espace global du volume-Système *Mac Catalina* qui est affiché ? Créer un alias ou un lien symbolique à ce dossier sur ton Bureau de session ? Créer un *firmlink* ("lien concret") qui affichera ce dossier dans l'espace-racine du volume-Système (l'original du dossier résidant toujours dans l'espace-racine du volume-Données) ?​


----------



## Tadig (31 Août 2020)

J'avoue que je m'y pers un peu entre ces différentes façons de faire. J'avais l'habitude d'utiliser un simple alias par le passé mais c'est peut-être mieux d'utiliser autre chose aujourd'hui avec le nouveau système APFS et le "système" en lecture seul + les données séparées.... Je te laisse me guider vers la solution qui te parait la plus cohérente 

J'ai réussi entre temps à installer Windows via l'assistant Boot Camp. Je te dis donc un GRAND MERCI 

Seul chose "étrange", au démarrage avec la touche "ALT" enfoncée pour choisir le système à lancer, il me propose 3 "Windows" et "HD" alors que côté Mac je vois bien "Mac Catalina" et "Bootcamp" comme nous l'avons nommé. Ce n'est pas très grave mais je ne comprends pas pourquoi.


----------



## macomaniac (31 Août 2020)

Quand tu dis : «3 "Windows" et "HD" » => est-ce que ça veut dire *1* volume "*Windows*" & *2* volumes "*HD*" ?


----------



## Tadig (1 Septembre 2020)

Oups, le 3 est une erreur de frappe.
Il me propose un volume "Windows" et un volume "HD", avec le volume Windows se lançant par défaut si je n'appuie pas sur ALT pour avoir le menu de boot.


----------



## macomaniac (1 Septembre 2020)

Il faut distinguer 2 intitulés de volumes -->

- le nom du volume pour le système de fichiers qui est son formateur sur la partition concernée. De ce point de vue > les volumes s'intitulent : *Mac Catalina* & *BOOTCAMP*.​​- le label de boot ou intitulé du volume uniquement affiché à l'écran du *boot_manager* (gestionnaire de démarrage de l'*EFI* lancé via *alt*). De ce point de vue > les volumes s'intitulent : *HD* et *Windows*.​
Souhaites-tu modifier le label de boot du volume *Mac Catalina* => pour qu'il devienne de *HD* => *Mac Catalina* ?


----------



## Tadig (1 Septembre 2020)

Allez, soyons fous, faisons cela ! comme cela tout sera identique.
Et puis si tu peux me dire quoi faire pour créer mon répertoire "Travail" dans lequel je mettrais mes fichiers, merci d'avance,


----------



## macomaniac (1 Septembre 2020)

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil mount disk1s2 ; bless --info /Vol*/Pre*
```


la commande monte le volume de prédémarrage *Preboot* (qui recèle le chemin de démarrage de Catalina) > puis affiche ledit chemin de démarrage

Poste le retour.

----------

Quel intitulé veux-tu pour ton dossier de travail ?


----------



## Tadig (1 Septembre 2020)

Voici le retour de commande

```
Volume Preboot on disk1s2 mounted
 12884902129 => Blessed System File is /Volumes/Preboot/D33309B8-92C7-4EF5-A257-45B4D8CD07F7/System/Library/CoreServices/boot.efi
 12884901975 => Blessed System Folder is /Volumes/Preboot/D33309B8-92C7-4EF5-A257-45B4D8CD07F7/System/Library/CoreServices
These paths are associated with the volume "/".
No blessed APFS snapshot for this volume.
```
----------------
"Travail", tout simplement


----------



## macomaniac (1 Septembre 2020)

Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
sudo bless --folder /Vol*/Pre*/D3*/Sys*/Lib*/CoreServices --file /Vol*/Pre*/D3*/Sys*/Lib*/CoreService/boot.efi --label "Mac Catalina"
```


à validation > une demande de *password* s'affiche (commande *sudo*) => tape ton mot-de-passe de session admin en aveugle - aucun caractère ne se montrant à la frappe - et revalide

la commande réécrit le chemin de démarrage de Catalina à l'identique dans *Preboot* > et ajoute un label de boot intitulé *Mac Catalina* (qui est le nom sous lequel ce volume *Preboot* monté automatiquement dans le temps du boot va se trouver affiché par le *boot_manager* de l'*EFI*)

La commande ne suscite pas de commentarire si elle passe > mais retourne directement l'invite de commande du *terminal*. Est-ce que ça a été le cas ?


----------



## Tadig (1 Septembre 2020)

Non, voici le retour :

```
Mac-Pro-de-XXXXXX:~ XXXXXX$ sudo bless --folder /Vol*/Pre*/D3*/Sys*/Lib*/CoreServices --file /Vol*/Pre*/D3*/Sys*/Lib*/CoreService/boot.efi --label "Mac Catalina"
Password:
No mount point for /Vol*/Pre*/D3*/Sys*/Lib*/CoreServices
Can't determine mount point of '/Vol*/Pre*/D3*/Sys*/Lib*/CoreServices' and ''
```

J'ai essayé une seconde fois pour être sûr de ne pas avoir fait une erreur de password mais même résultat.


----------



## macomaniac (1 Septembre 2020)

Le volume *Preboot* est-il toujours monté ? - passe la commande :

```
ls /Volumes
```


qui liste les volumes montés dans le répertoire */Volumes* du volume démarré

Poste le retour.


----------



## Tadig (1 Septembre 2020)

```
BOOTCAMP    Mac Catalina
```


----------



## macomaniac (1 Septembre 2020)

Hé ! hé ! --> le volume *Preboot* a été démonté. Impossible alors de l'adresser (ce qui suppose son montage) => pour éditer les paramètres de démarrage.

- passe la commande (copier-coller) :​

```
sudo diskutil mount disk1s2 ; sudo bless --folder /Vol*/Pre*/D3*/Sys*/Lib*/CoreServices --file /Vol*/Pre*/D3*/Sys*/Lib*/CoreService/boot.efi --label "Mac Catalina"
```


qui remonte le volume > puis effectue l'opération d'édition précédemment décrite

Est-ce que la commande finale est passée sans commentaire cette fois ?


----------



## Tadig (1 Septembre 2020)

Voici le retour de la commande

```
Volume Preboot on disk1s2 mounted
Error while getting inum of /Vol*/Pre*/D3*/Sys*/Lib*/CoreService/boot.efi. Ignoring...
```
Par contre au rebut, j'ai bien "Mac Catalina" en lieu et place de "HD"


----------



## macomaniac (1 Septembre 2020)

Bon : donc le label de boot a bien été fixé à *Mac Catalina*.

- pour le dossier Travail > passe la commande :​

```
sudo mkdir /System/Volumes/Data/Travail
```


qui crée un dossier Travail dans l'espace-racine du volume-Données

=> est-ce que tu as eu un retour de la commande ?


----------



## macomaniac (1 Septembre 2020)

Rafraîchis la page : le message précédent m'a échappé au postage à peine esquissé.


----------



## Tadig (1 Septembre 2020)

Il m'a demandé le mot de passe et est revenu à l'invite de commande.


----------



## macomaniac (1 Septembre 2020)

Bien. Passe la commande :

```
ls /System/Volumes/Data
```


la commande liste les objets de 1er rang du volume-Données (monté à la localisation */System/Volumes/Data* du volume-Système démarré)

Poste le retour => c'est juste pour vérifier qu'un dossier Travail est bien listé.


----------



## Tadig (1 Septembre 2020)

```
Applications        Library            Users            home            private
System            Volumes            mnt            sw            Travail   
cores            opt            usr
```


----------



## macomaniac (1 Septembre 2020)

On voit bien le dossier Travail (à droite). Passe encore la commande :

```
sudo chown xxx:staff /System/Volumes/Data/Travail
```


*attention !* à la place de mes *xxx* inscris ton nomcourt d'utilisateur > tel que tu le vois mentionné dans l'invite de commande du *terminal*. Suppose que ton nomcourt soit *tadig* > tu écris le segment concerné : *tadig:staff*

la commande change les autorisations du dossier à : *user*=*toi* & *primary group*= *staff*. Pas de retour si la commande passe.

=> est-ce que ça a été le cas ?


----------



## macomaniac (1 Septembre 2020)

La commande est bien :

```
sudo chown xxx:staff /System/Volumes/Data/Travail
```


----------



## Tadig (1 Septembre 2020)

Demande de mot de passe et retour à l'invite, je suppose donc que c'est bien passé !


----------



## macomaniac (1 Septembre 2020)

Tu peux alors conclure par la commande :

```
ln -s /System/Volumes/Data/Travail ~/Desktop/Travail
```


la commande crée un lien symbolique *⤻Travail* sur ton Bureau de session => pointant au dossier-cible *Travail* du volume-Données.

Si tu vois s'afficher le lien symbolique *⤻Travail* sur ton Bureau => c'est bon. Tu peux t'en servir => et tout s'inscrira dans le dossier *Travail* à la racine du volume-Données. Si tu avais un déni d'autorisation de création du lien symbolique => tu rajoutes un *sudo* en tête de la commande > séparé de *ln* par un espace.


----------



## Tadig (1 Septembre 2020)

C'est tout bon.
Je te redis un grand merci pour tout le temps passé et les réponses ultra-rapides.
C'était un plaisir de me faire aider par toi.


----------



## macomaniac (1 Septembre 2020)

Content pour toi !


----------



## THRN (19 Février 2021)

Bonjour 

je suis face a un probléme ,il y'a quelques mois de ca j'avait fait une partition BOOTCAMP sur mon imac et il y'a quelques jours je l'ai supprimer a partir de utilitaires de disques au lieu de l'utilitaire BOOTCAMP et depuis lors de mon demarrage de mon imac il y'a un ecran bleu d'erreur avec le code 0xc0000225 , et impossible de reparer le probleme a partir de cette page de demarrage et dans l'utilitaire de disque BOOTCAMP n'existe plus , si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider a réparer ce probléme je l'en remercie d'avance .

je partage avec vous ceux que j'ai pu recuperer comme information a partir de mon terminal : 

Twenty-Nine:~ twentynine$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
    #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER


   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0


   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1


   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         121.0 GB   disk0s2


/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):


   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER


   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk1


   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1


   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         2.0 TB     disk1s2


/dev/disk2 (synthesized):


   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER


   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +2.1 TB     disk2


                                 Physical Stores disk0s2, disk1s2


   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD - Données  1.3 TB     disk2s1


   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 84.3 MB    disk2s2


   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                528.1 MB   disk2s3


   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk2s4


   5:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            11.2 GB    disk2s5





Twenty-Nine:~ twentynine$ ©


----------



## macomaniac (19 Février 2021)

Bonjour *THNR*

Tu as un Fusion Drive de type *apfs* > associant une partition de SSD de *121 Go* et une de HDD de *2 To*. Le *Conteneur* collectif exporté fait bien *2,1 To*. Aucun espace perdu.

- essaie de réinitialiser la *NVRAM* pour voir si ça règle ton problème d'affichage au démarrage.​


----------



## Will29 (25 Avril 2021)

Bonjour,
Je rencontre également le même problème que de nombreux utilisateurs.
Je suis sous Mac Os 10.13 (iMac de 2017) et j'ai voulu installer Windows 10. Vu que cela ne fonctionnait pas avec Bootcamp, j'ai voulu créer des partitions via l'utilitaire de disque qui s'est mis à pédaler dans la choucroute. Je n'ai donc pas eu le choix d'utiliser la commander Forcer à quitter pour arrêter l'appli bloquée.
Du coup, je ne peux plus créer de nouvelle partition. L'utilitaire de disque me mets le message que d'autres ici ont également "
_"Votre disque n'a pas pu être partitionné
Une erreur s’est produite lors du partitionnement du disque. 
Veuillez exécuter Utilitaire de disque pour consulter et corriger l’erreur."_

Si j'ai bien tout compris, ce sont les 9,4 Go présents dans le volume logique qui posent problème.
Voilà ce que j'obteins après avoir utilisé les commandes diskutil list et diskutil cs list dans le Terminal.


```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            999.3 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         28.0 GB    disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            27.6 GB    disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk1s3

/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +1.0 TB     disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk1s2, disk0s2
                                 CFEA4A69-AEE7-4EEB-8626-A55002E21FEA
                                 Unencrypted Fusion Drive

CoreStorage logical volume groups (1 found)
|
+-- Logical Volume Group 6CAA0041-8BB7-430C-AF2F-FAA33A3A8882
    =========================================================
    Name:         Macintosh HD
    Status:       Online
    Size:         1026895441920 B (1.0 TB)
    Free Space:   9379074048 B (9.4 GB)
    |
    +-< Physical Volume 2749792B-024E-4EE8-BBCA-05F2ACA3BEB1
    |   ----------------------------------------------------
    |   Index:    0
    |   Disk:     disk1s2
    |   Status:   Online
    |   Size:     27551166464 B (27.6 GB)
    |
    +-< Physical Volume ED73425F-DFA8-4134-B2C7-5DA0EC88BB8B
    |   ----------------------------------------------------
    |   Index:    1
    |   Disk:     disk0s2
    |   Status:   Online
    |   Size:     999344275456 B (999.3 GB)
    |
    +-> Logical Volume Family C285B68B-9D1A-4C7E-8B1F-CBDE215F9256
        ----------------------------------------------------------
        Encryption Type:         None
        |
        +-> Logical Volume CFEA4A69-AEE7-4EEB-8626-A55002E21FEA
            ---------------------------------------------------
            Disk:                  disk2
            Status:                Online
            Size (Total):          1016600723456 B (1.0 TB)
            Revertible:            No
            LV Name:               Macintosh HD
            Volume Name:           Macintosh HD
            Content Hint:          Apple_HFS
            LVG Type:              Fusion, Sparse
```
J'espère que quelqu'un pourra m'aider.
Merci d'avance pour tout
Will


----------



## macomaniac (25 Avril 2021)

Bonjour *Will*

Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil verifyVolume disk2
```

qui vérifie : *a)* la structure logique du Fusion Drive de type *CoreStorage* > *b)* le système de fichiers *jhfs+* formateur du volume terminal *Macintosh HD*

Poste le retour.


----------



## Will29 (25 Avril 2021)

Merci pour ta réponse. Voici ce que j'obtiens :


```
diskutil verifyVolume disk2
Started file system verification on disk2 Macintosh HD
Verifying storage system
Performing fsck_cs -n -x --lv --uuid 6CAA0041-8BB7-430C-AF2F-FAA33A3A8882
Checking volume
disk0s2: Scan for Volume Headers
disk1s2: Scan for Volume Headers
disk0s2: Scan for Disk Labels
disk1s2: Scan for Disk Labels
Logical Volume Group 6CAA0041-8BB7-430C-AF2F-FAA33A3A8882 spans 2 devices
disk1s2+disk0s2: Scan for Metadata Volume
Logical Volume Group has a 62 MB Metadata Volume with no redundancy
Start scanning metadata for a valid checkpoint
Load and verify Segment Headers
Load and verify Checkpoint Payload
Load and verify Transaction Segment
Load and verify Transaction Segment
Load and verify Transaction Segment
Incorporate 2 newer non-checkpoint transactions
Load and verify Virtual Address Table
Load and verify Segment Usage Table
Load and verify Metadata Superblock
Load and verify Logical Volumes B-Trees
Logical Volume Group contains 1 Logical Volume
Load and verify C285B68B-9D1A-4C7E-8B1F-CBDE215F9256
Load and verify CFEA4A69-AEE7-4EEB-8626-A55002E21FEA
Load and verify Freespace Summary
Load and verify Block Accounting
Load and verify Live Virtual Addresses
Newest transaction commit checkpoint is valid
Load and verify Segment Cleaning
The volume 6CAA0041-8BB7-430C-AF2F-FAA33A3A8882 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Verifying file system
Volume could not be unmounted
Using live mode
Performing fsck_hfs -fn -l -x /dev/rdisk2
Performing live verification
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog file
Checking multi-linked files
Checking catalog hierarchy
Checking extended attributes file
Checking volume bitmap
Checking volume information
The volume Macintosh HD appears to be OK
File system check exit code is 0
Restoring the original state found as mounted
Finished file system verification on disk2 Macintosh HD
```


----------



## macomaniac (25 Avril 2021)

Aucune erreur. Passe encore la commande :

```
df -H /
```

qui mesure l'occupation du volume démarré

Poste le retour.


----------



## Will29 (25 Avril 2021)

Merci pour ta réponse Macomaniac. Voici ce que j'obtiens :

```
df -H /
Filesystem   Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused      ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk2   1.0T   447G   570G    44% 2037407 4292929872    0%   /
```


----------



## macomaniac (25 Avril 2021)

*570 Go* d'espace libre. On fait un test de repartitionnement => pour voir ce qui se passe.

- passe la commande (copier-coller) :​

```
diskutil cs resizeStack CFEA4A69-AEE7-4EEB-8626-A55002E21FEA 800g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b ; diskutil list
```

la commande rétrécit le volume logique *Macintosh HD* à *800 Go* > crée un volume *BOOTCAMP* en *FAT-32* de *200 Go* en queue de HDD > ré-affiche le tableau des disques

Poste le retour intégral de la commande => qu'on voie le résultat.


----------



## Will29 (25 Avril 2021)

Voici le résultat obtenu :

```
The Core Storage Logical Volume UUID is CFEA4A69-AEE7-4EEB-8626-A55002E21FEA
Started CoreStorage operation
Error: -69674: The provided Core Storage logical volume has an incorrect size; you should run whole-disk repair
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            999.3 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         28.0 GB    disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            27.6 GB    disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk1s3

/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +1.0 TB     disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk1s2, disk0s2
                                 CFEA4A69-AEE7-4EEB-8626-A55002E21FEA
                                 Unencrypted Fusion Drive
```


----------



## macomaniac (25 Avril 2021)

Ah ! d'accord... Il doit y avoir une erreur de taille  (quoique minime) interne au *CoreStorage*. On sait où intervenir donc.

- passe la commande :​

```
diskutil repairDisk disk0
```

à validation > une demande de confirmation s'affiche --> tape *y* (*y*es) et revalide

la commande lance une réparation logique totale du HDD > impliquant : la table *GPT* d'en-tête du disque > la partition *EFI* > la partition *Recovery HD* > et surtout les structures du *CoreStorage*

Poste le retour intégral de la commande.


----------



## Will29 (25 Avril 2021)

Voici ce que ça donne après avoir saisi la ligne de commande :

```
diskutil repairDisk disk0
Repairing the partition map might erase disk0s1, proceed? (y/N) y
Started partition map repair on disk0
Checking prerequisites
Checking the partition list
Adjusting partition map to fit whole disk as required
Checking for an EFI system partition
Checking the EFI system partition's size
Checking the EFI system partition's file system
Checking the EFI system partition's folder content
Checking all HFS data partition loader spaces
Checking booter partitions
Checking booter partition disk0s3
Verifying file system
Volume is already unmounted
Performing fsck_hfs -fn -x /dev/rdisk0s3
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog file
Checking multi-linked files
Checking catalog hierarchy
Checking extended attributes file
Checking volume bitmap
Checking volume information
The volume Recovery HD appears to be OK
File system check exit code is 0
Restoring the original state found as unmounted
Reviewing boot support loaders
Checking Core Storage Physical Volume partitions
Verifying storage system
Performing fsck_cs -n -x --lv --uuid 6CAA0041-8BB7-430C-AF2F-FAA33A3A8882
Checking volume
disk0s2: Scan for Volume Headers
disk1s2: Scan for Volume Headers
disk0s2: Scan for Disk Labels
disk1s2: Scan for Disk Labels
Logical Volume Group 6CAA0041-8BB7-430C-AF2F-FAA33A3A8882 spans 2 devices
disk1s2+disk0s2: Scan for Metadata Volume
Logical Volume Group has a 62 MB Metadata Volume with no redundancy
Start scanning metadata for a valid checkpoint
Load and verify Segment Headers
Load and verify Checkpoint Payload
Load and verify Transaction Segment
Load and verify Transaction Segment
Load and verify Transaction Segment
Load and verify Transaction Segment
Load and verify Transaction Segment
Load and verify Transaction Segment
Load and verify Transaction Segment
Incorporate 6 newer non-checkpoint transactions
Load and verify Virtual Address Table
Load and verify Segment Usage Table
Load and verify Metadata Superblock
Load and verify Logical Volumes B-Trees
Logical Volume Group contains 1 Logical Volume
Load and verify C285B68B-9D1A-4C7E-8B1F-CBDE215F9256
Load and verify CFEA4A69-AEE7-4EEB-8626-A55002E21FEA
Load and verify Freespace Summary
Load and verify Block Accounting
Load and verify Live Virtual Addresses
Newest transaction commit checkpoint is valid
Load and verify Segment Cleaning
The volume 6CAA0041-8BB7-430C-AF2F-FAA33A3A8882 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Repairing storage system
Performing fsck_cs -y -x --lv --uuid 6CAA0041-8BB7-430C-AF2F-FAA33A3A8882
The volume disk0s2+disk1s2 cannot be repaired when it is in use
Checking volume
disk0s2: Scan for Volume Headers
disk1s2: Scan for Volume Headers
disk0s2: Scan for Disk Labels
disk1s2: Scan for Disk Labels
Logical Volume Group 6CAA0041-8BB7-430C-AF2F-FAA33A3A8882 spans 2 devices
disk1s2+disk0s2: Scan for Metadata Volume
Logical Volume Group has a 62 MB Metadata Volume with no redundancy
Start scanning metadata for a valid checkpoint
Load and verify Segment Headers
Load and verify Checkpoint Payload
Load and verify Transaction Segment
Load and verify Transaction Segment
Load and verify Transaction Segment
Load and verify Transaction Segment
Load and verify Transaction Segment
Load and verify Transaction Segment
Load and verify Transaction Segment
Incorporate 6 newer non-checkpoint transactions
Load and verify Virtual Address Table
Load and verify Segment Usage Table
Load and verify Metadata Superblock
Load and verify Logical Volumes B-Trees
Logical Volume Group contains 1 Logical Volume
Load and verify C285B68B-9D1A-4C7E-8B1F-CBDE215F9256
Load and verify CFEA4A69-AEE7-4EEB-8626-A55002E21FEA
Load and verify Freespace Summary
Load and verify Block Accounting
Load and verify Live Virtual Addresses
Newest transaction commit checkpoint is valid
Load and verify Segment Cleaning
The volume 6CAA0041-8BB7-430C-AF2F-FAA33A3A8882 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Incorrect size for volume "Macintosh HD"
Adjusting volume "Macintosh HD"
Growing Logical Volume
Resizing Core Storage Logical Volume structures
Resized Core Storage Logical Volume to 1 025 978 662 912 bytes
Growing file system
The partition map appears to be OK
Finished partition map repair on disk0
```


----------



## macomaniac (25 Avril 2021)

_Ces _lignes à la fin -->

```
Incorrect size for volume "Macintosh HD"
Adjusting volume "Macintosh HD"
Growing Logical Volume
Resizing Core Storage Logical Volume structures
Resized Core Storage Logical Volume to 1 025 978 662 912 bytes
Growing file system
The partition map appears to be OK
```

attestent de la réussite de la réparation du *CoreStorage*

Test ! Repasse la commande :

```
diskutil cs resizeStack CFEA4A69-AEE7-4EEB-8626-A55002E21FEA 800g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b ; diskutil list
```

et poste le retour complet.


----------



## Will29 (25 Avril 2021)

Voici ce que j'obtiens :

```
diskutil cs resizeStack CFEA4A69-AEE7-4EEB-8626-A55002E21FEA 800g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b ; diskutil list
The Core Storage Logical Volume UUID is CFEA4A69-AEE7-4EEB-8626-A55002E21FEA
Started CoreStorage operation
Checking prerequisites for resizing Logical-Physical volume stack
Shrinking Logical-Physical volume stack
Verifying file system
Volume could not be unmounted
Using live mode
Performing fsck_hfs -fn -l -x /dev/rdisk2
Performing live verification
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog file
Checking multi-linked files
Checking catalog hierarchy
Checking extended attributes file
Checking volume bitmap
Checking volume information
The volume Macintosh HD appears to be OK
File system check exit code is 0
Restoring the original state found as mounted
Shrinking file system
Shrinking Logical Volume
Resizing Core Storage Logical Volume structures
Resized Core Storage Logical Volume to 799 999 918 080 bytes
Shrinking Core Storage Physical Volume from 999 344 275 456 to 773 365 612 544 bytes
Shrinking Core Storage data structures
Resizing Core Storage Physical Volume structures
Resized Core Storage Physical Volume to 773 365 612 544 bytes
Copying booter
Shrinking partition for Physical Volume and adding new partitions
Modifying partition map
4096 bytes per physical sector
/dev/rdisk0s4: 441256704 sectors in 6894636 FAT32 clusters (32768 bytes/cluster)
bps=512 spc=64 res=32 nft=2 mid=0xf8 spt=32 hds=255 hid=1512159232 drv=0x80 bsec=441364480 bspf=53872 rdcl=2 infs=1 bkbs=6
Mounting disk
Finished CoreStorage operation
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            773.4 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s5
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                226.0 GB   disk0s4

/dev/disk1 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         28.0 GB    disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            27.6 GB    disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk1s3

/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +800.0 GB   disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk1s2, disk0s2
                                 CFEA4A69-AEE7-4EEB-8626-A55002E21FEA
                                 Unencrypted Fusion Drive
```


----------



## macomaniac (25 Avril 2021)

Comme tu peux voir -->

```
4:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                226.0 GB   disk0s4
```

partition *BOOTCAMP* créée sans difficulté.

Pour revenir à la case départ => passe la commande :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s4 ; diskutil cs resizeStack CFEA4A69-AEE7-4EEB-8626-A55002E21FEA 0b ; diskutil list
```

la commande supprime la partition *BOOTCAMP* > récupère son espace au volume logique *Macintosh HD* > ré-affiche le tableau des disques

Poste le retour.


----------



## Will29 (25 Avril 2021)

Voici ce que j'obtiens (je retrouve les mêmes  infos qu'au départ) :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s4 ; diskutil cs resizeStack CFEA4A69-AEE7-4EEB-8626-A55002E21FEA 0b ; diskutil list
Started erase on disk0s4 BOOTCAMP
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk0
The Core Storage Logical Volume UUID is CFEA4A69-AEE7-4EEB-8626-A55002E21FEA
Started CoreStorage operation
Checking prerequisites for resizing Logical-Physical volume stack
Growing Logical-Physical volume stack
Verifying file system
Volume could not be unmounted
Using live mode
Performing fsck_hfs -fn -l -x /dev/rdisk2
Performing live verification
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog file
Checking multi-linked files
Checking catalog hierarchy
Checking extended attributes file
Checking volume bitmap
Checking volume information
The volume Macintosh HD appears to be OK
File system check exit code is 0
Restoring the original state found as mounted
Growing Core Storage Physical Volume from 773 365 612 544 to 999 345 127 424 bytes
Copying booter
Growing disk partition
Modifying partition map
Growing Core Storage data structures
Resizing Core Storage Physical Volume structures
Resized Core Storage Physical Volume to 999 345 127 424 bytes
Growing Logical Volume
Resizing Core Storage Logical Volume structures
Resized Core Storage Logical Volume to 1 025 979 318 272 bytes
Growing file system
Finished CoreStorage operation
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            999.3 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         28.0 GB    disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            27.6 GB    disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk1s3

/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +1.0 TB     disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk1s2, disk0s2
                                 CFEA4A69-AEE7-4EEB-8626-A55002E21FEA
                                 Unencrypted Fusion Drive
```


----------



## macomaniac (25 Avril 2021)

Opération réussie -->

- tu n'as qu'à relancer l'Assistant BootCamp : il ne devrait plus faire de difficulté à partitionner.​


----------



## Will29 (25 Avril 2021)

C'est bon ! Le Finder affiche bien les 587 Go de dispo comme c'était le cas ce matin.
Merci  beaucoup ! C'est rare de trouver quelqu'un comme toi qui passe du temps à aider les autres et qui en plus prends le temps d'expliquer à quoi correspondent les actions rentrées dans le Terminal. C'est la première fois que je rentre des lignes de commandes dans le terminal depuis que je suis passé sous mac (en 2009 !).
Il me reste maintenant à installer Windows 10 via boot camp car il me met toujours ce foutu message d'échec...


----------



## macomaniac (25 Avril 2021)

Content pour toi !


----------



## thys (8 Mai 2021)

Salut a vous.
(macos capitan, imac fin 2015)
J'ai récemment changé mon HD interne par un ssd, j'ai donc longuement parcouru le forum pour trouver comment faire une reinstall propre du fusion drive donc déjà merci a macomaniac (grâce a toi j'ai réussi a sauvé mes données suite au premier disfonctionnement du HD interne il y a de cela un an et demi), je l'ai remis en état et ça a très bien fonctionné jusqu'à maintenant.
Mais bon j'ai compris qu'il était plus ou moins fichu cette fois ci donc j'ai changé.

Donc j'ai un problème similaire pour l'installation de windows par bootcamp ; car l'assistant ne me laisse donner que 90go à la partition de windows, donc :
j'ai du faire quand même une petite erreur voulant faire bien au niveau de la manip pour recréer le logical volume du fusion drive, et je pense savoir ce que c'est : lors de la création du volume (de mémoire diskutil cs createLV disk1s2 disk0s2) j'ai mis volontairement le disk1s2 en premier car cest le ssd 128go nvme de apple. (J'avais lu que quelqu'un sur ce forum c'était fait installer un ssd et le fusion drive à l'envers de sorte que le sdd nvme ne servait plus a rien ! il etait sous un autre OS cependant) 

Voici les réponse que me donnent :
`iMac-de-Raph:~ Raph$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Fusion                  2.0 TB     disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk0s3
/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Fusion                  120.5 GB   disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk1s3
/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS MacintosHD             +2.1 TB     disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk1s2, disk0s2
                                 BAF01440-556D-487D-909E-F25ADC68F41F
                                 Unencrypted Fusion Drive`

ensuite le cs 
`iMac-de-Raph:~ Raph$ diskutil cs list
CoreStorage logical volume groups (1 found)
|
+-- Logical Volume Group 3354D6B5-1487-43DE-867C-121E3C8F70B0
    =========================================================
    Name:         Fusion
    Status:       Online
    Size:         2120528027648 B (2.1 TB)
    Free Space:   49152 B (49.2 KB)
    |
    +-< Physical Volume 87348A06-E54C-4180-98A1-7D19C10D21EF
    |   ----------------------------------------------------
    |   Index:    0
    |   Disk:     disk1s2
    |   Status:   Online
    |   Size:     120473067520 B (120.5 GB)
    |
    +-< Physical Volume CE478613-B47D-48A8-9111-C360FCB2960B
    |   ----------------------------------------------------
    |   Index:    1
    |   Disk:     disk0s2
    |   Status:   Online
    |   Size:     2000054960128 B (2.0 TB)
    |
    +-> Logical Volume Family FA118BBE-5C9D-4683-A507-33386DAAF916
        ----------------------------------------------------------
        Encryption Type:         None
        |
        +-> Logical Volume BAF01440-556D-487D-909E-F25ADC68F41F
            ---------------------------------------------------
            Disk:                  disk2
            Status:                Online
            Size (Total):          2104386387968 B (2.1 TB)
            Revertible:            No
            LV Name:               MacintosHD
            Volume Name:           MacintosHD
            Content Hint:          Apple_HFS
            LVG Type:              Fusion, Sparse`

Mince j'ai quand même tenté ce que tu conseillais à l'utilisateur précédant et même réponse que sur l'utilitaire de disque !

`iMac-de-Raph:~ Raph$ diskutil cs resizeStack BAF01440-556D-487D-909E-F25ADC68F41F 1400g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b
The Core Storage Logical Volume UUID is BAF01440-556D-487D-909E-F25ADC68F41F
Started CoreStorage operation
Checking prerequisites for resizing Logical-Physical volume stack
Error: -69669: The request would shrink one of your Core Storage physical volumes to a size of zero; try a more modest change in size`

Donc c'est bien qu'il ne prend en compte que le ssd de 128go
Voila j'espère que vous avez une soluce pour moi


----------



## macomaniac (8 Mai 2021)

Bonjour *thys*

Passe la commande :

```
df -H /
```

qui mesure l'occupation des blocs du volume *MacintosHD* démarré

Poste le retour. N'utilise pas le *6è* menu depuis la gauche > mais le *16è* pour le bloc de code.


----------



## thys (8 Mai 2021)

J'avais tenté hier soir

```
iMac-de-Raph:~ Raph$ df -H /
Filesystem   Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused     ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk2   2.1T    30G   2.1T     2% 7488574 506277632    1%   /
```

Ca n'a pas vraiment changé


----------



## macomaniac (8 Mai 2021)

Tu n'as que *30 Go* d'occupé sur *2,1 To*. Passe la commande :

```
diskutil verifyVolume disk2
```

la commande vérifie les structures *CoreStorage* du Fusion Drive > puis le système de fichiers *jhfs+* formateur de *MacintosHD*

Poste le retour complet.


----------



## thys (8 Mai 2021)

```
iMac-de-Raph:~ Raph$ diskutil verifyVolume disk2
Started file system verification on disk2 MacintosHD
Verifying storage system
Checking volume
disk0s2: Scan for Volume Headers
disk1s2: Scan for Volume Headers
disk0s2: Scan for Disk Labels
disk1s2: Scan for Disk Labels
Logical Volume Group 3354D6B5-1487-43DE-867C-121E3C8F70B0 spans 2 devices
disk1s2+disk0s2: Scan for Metadata Volume
Logical Volume Group has a 24 MB Metadata Volume with double redundancy
Start scanning metadata for a valid checkpoint
Load and verify Segment Headers
Load and verify Checkpoint Payload
Load and verify Transaction Segment
Load and verify Transaction Segment
Load and verify Transaction Segment
Load and verify Transaction Segment
Incorporate 3 newer non-checkpoint transactions
Load and verify Virtual Address Table
Load and verify Segment Usage Table
Load and verify Metadata Superblock
Load and verify Logical Volumes B-Trees
Logical Volume Group contains 1 Logical Volume
Load and verify FA118BBE-5C9D-4683-A507-33386DAAF916
Load and verify BAF01440-556D-487D-909E-F25ADC68F41F
Load and verify Freespace Summary
Load and verify Block Accounting
Load and verify Live Virtual Addresses
Newest transaction commit checkpoint is valid
Load and verify Segment Cleaning
The volume 3354D6B5-1487-43DE-867C-121E3C8F70B0 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Verifying file system
Using live mode
Performing live verification
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog file
Checking multi-linked files
Checking catalog hierarchy
Checking extended attributes file
The volume MacintosHD appears to be OK
File system check exit code is 0
Finished file system verification on disk2 MacintosHD
iMac-de-Raph:~ Raph$
```

Voilà la réponse


----------



## thys (8 Mai 2021)

Sur l'utilitaire de disque il choisit uniquement le ssd 128go sans donner aucun choix de disque à partitionner, je me souviens avoir lu que windows n'utilisait pas le fusion drive donc pas le ssd nvme, ce qui ne me dérange pas puisque j'ai un ssd sata il devrait le choisir lui automatiquement.


----------



## macomaniac (8 Mai 2021)

Aucune erreur nulle part.

- bon ! passe la commande expérimentale suivante (copier-coller) :​

```
diskutil cs resizeStack BAF01440-556D-487D-909E-F25ADC68F41F 1980g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b ; diskutil list
```

la commande rétrécit le volume *Macintosh HD* à *1980 Go* > crée en volume *BOOTCAMP* en *FAT-32* d'environ *40 Go* > affiche la configuration interne

Poste le retour complet.

Note : pourquoi une réduction de *40 Go* - me demandes-tu ? --> dans un but expérimental : comme le repartitionnement devrait réussir > on verra quelle partition *CoreStorage* de disque aura été rétrécie. Car c'est toujours celle du disque qui porte le *flag* (attribut invisible) de "*performance role*" (rôle efficace) = "*Secondary*" (auxiliaire ou stockage) qui se trouve rétrécie. Jamais la partition de disque qui porte de *flag* de "*performance role*" = "*Main*" (principal ou moteur). Ma conjecture est qu'accidentellement --> ton Fusion Drive a été monté à l'envers  : la partition de *2 To* du HDD ayant le "*performance role*" = "*Main*" et celle du SSD le "*performance role*" = "*Secondary*". Ce qui fait que seule la partition du SSD pourrait être rétrécie > dans une limite de moins de *121 Go* de taille.

- est-ce que tu ne trouves pas le fonctionnement de l'OS lent ? --> si ma conjecture est valide en effet => l'OS est actuellement installé sur les blocs de la partition du HDD assignée au "*performance role*" = "*Main*" et par suite toujours écrite en *1er* jusqu'à *90 %* de capacité.​


----------



## thys (8 Mai 2021)

D'acc je comprends mais c'est effectivement moi qui ai pris la décision en amont d'essayer de donné le role de main au sdd 128 j'ai du me raté au moment de la création du corestorage.

Ahh je pensais pas que ca ne marcherait pas !


```
iMac-de-Raph:~ Raph$ diskutil cs resizeStack BAF01440-556D-487D-909E-F25ADC68F41F 1980g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b
The Core Storage Logical Volume UUID is BAF01440-556D-487D-909E-F25ADC68F41F
Started CoreStorage operation
Checking prerequisites for resizing Logical-Physical volume stack
Error: -69669: The request would shrink one of your Core Storage physical volumes to a size of zero; try a more modest change in size
iMac-de-Raph:~ Raph$ diskutil cs resizeStack BAF01440-556D-487D-909E-F25ADC68F41F 1980g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b ; diskutil list
The Core Storage Logical Volume UUID is BAF01440-556D-487D-909E-F25ADC68F41F
Started CoreStorage operation
Checking prerequisites for resizing Logical-Physical volume stack
Error: -69669: The request would shrink one of your Core Storage physical volumes to a size of zero; try a more modest change in size
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Fusion                  2.0 TB     disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk0s3
/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Fusion                  120.5 GB   disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk1s3
/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS MacintosHD             +2.1 TB     disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk1s2, disk0s2
                                 BAF01440-556D-487D-909E-F25ADC68F41F
                                 Unencrypted Fusion Drive
```

Je peux toujours essayer avec l'assistant bootcamp peut etre aura t'il plus de succes? j'en doute !

Ah et pour la vitesse hmm j'ai installé un ssd sata samsung qvo à la place du HDD donc je ne sens pas trop la différence !


----------



## thys (8 Mai 2021)

Bon avec l'assistant Bootcamp il me l'a fait voici le diskutil list


```
iMac-de-Raph:~ Raph$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Fusion                  2.0 TB     disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk0s3
/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Fusion                  62.1 GB    disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk1s6
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                58.4 GB    disk1s5
/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS MacintosHD             +2.0 TB     disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk1s2, disk0s2
                                 BAF01440-556D-487D-909E-F25ADC68F41F
                                 Unencrypted Fusion Drive
```

Il l'a mis dans le disk1 qui est le ssd nvme de 128go donc ca veut tout simplement dire que j'ai fait mon fusion drive à l'envers?


----------



## macomaniac (8 Mai 2021)

Ma conjecture est confirmée -->

```
/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Fusion                  62.1 GB    disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk1s6
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                58.4 GB    disk1s5
```

c'est la partition du SSD qui a été repartitionnée. Et c'est le SSD d'ailleurs qui porte la partition de secours *Recovery HD*. Ce qui montre que la partition du SSD est considérée comme "*Secondary*" (auxiliaire ou de stockage) dans le Fusion Drive > et celle du HDD comme "*Main*" (principale ou motrice). En résumé : ton Fusion Drive est monté à l'envers. Il faut le supprimer avant de le recréer de manière valilde.

Aurais-tu un DDE USB sur lequel on pourrait cloner l'actuel volume *Macintosh HD* (*30 Go* d'occupation) - si tu tiens à conserver tes données ?


----------



## thys (8 Mai 2021)

Non pas la peine de garder les données je viens tout juste d'installer ce nouveau ssd sata 2to. Donc j'ai encore rien reinstallé !


----------



## macomaniac (8 Mai 2021)

Quel est l'OS actuellement installé ? - as-tu une clé d'installation démarrable d'un OS ?

- car il faut pouvoir démarrer indépendamment des 2 disques => pour pouvoir supprimer / recréer le Fusion Drive avant réinstallation.​


----------



## thys (8 Mai 2021)

El capitan est actuellement installé, et non je n'ai pas de clé d'installation je faisais ça de pomme R (recovery), avec le terminal. En lisant bien ce que tu faisais faire aux autres^^.


----------



## macomaniac (8 Mai 2021)

As-tu une clé USB (à partir de *8 Go* de capacité) ?

- quel OS souhaites-tu installer ? - toujours El Capitan ? - ou un OS plus récent (format *apfs*) ?​


----------



## thys (8 Mai 2021)

El capitan me va très bien, mais je ne serais pas contre un nouveau excluant big sur.
Et oui j'ai une clef usb 32go à disposition.


----------



## macomaniac (8 Mai 2021)

Que penserais-tu de Mojave ? --> OS s'installant sur un Fusion Drive de type *apfs*. Prenant toujours en charge les applications *32*-bits.


----------



## thys (8 Mai 2021)

Parfait


----------



## macomaniac (8 Mai 2021)

Alors utilise ce lien : ☞*Mojave*☜ qui te redirige sur l'AppStore et va te permettre de télécharger un installateur de Mojave. Il va se retrouver dans les Applications sous l'intitulé : *Installer macOS Mojave* (*6 Go*).

- en fin de téléchargement > le programme d'installation va se lancer automatiquement. Quitte-le via *⌘Q* comme n'importe quelle application. Préviens ici quand tu auras l'installateur --> il servira de source pour configurer la clé USB.​


----------



## macomaniac (8 Mai 2021)

Note : utilise exclusivement Safari pour le téléchargement de l'installateur.


----------



## thys (8 Mai 2021)

Ahhhhhhhhhh merci c'est pour ca ! J'arrivais plus à rien ni connexion ni rien.
Ca y est c'est téléchargé. L'installateur est dans les applications seulement 22,8Mo.


----------



## macomaniac (8 Mai 2021)

*22,8 Mo* : c'est un faux installateur (un lanceur d'installation). Si tu le lances > je ne pense pas que tu puisse récupérer un vrai installateur > mais télécharger des paquets d'installation permettant d'effectuer installation.

- branche ta clé au Mac. Puis passe une commande :​

```
diskutil list
```

et poste le tableau des disques => que je voie la clé.


----------



## thys (8 Mai 2021)

Bon bah même créer cette clef bootable j'y arrive pas !


```
iMac-de-Raph:~ Raph$ sudo /Applications/Install\ macOS\ Mojave.app/Contents/Resources/createinstallmedia --volume /Volumes/VERBAT32GO
To use this tool, you must download the macOS installer application on a Mac with 10.12.5 or later, or El Capitan 10.11.6. For more information, please see the following: https://support.apple.com/kb/HT201372.
iMac-de-Raph:~ Raph$ sudo /Applications/Install\ macOS/Mojave.app /Contents/Resources/createinstallmedia --volume /Volumes/VERBAT32GO --applicationpath /Applications/Install\ macOS\ Mojave.app
sudo: /Applications/Install macOS/Mojave.app: command not found
```


----------



## thys (8 Mai 2021)

```
iMac-de-Raph:~ Raph$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Fusion                  2.0 TB     disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk0s3
/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Fusion                  62.1 GB    disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk1s6
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                58.4 GB    disk1s5
/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS MacintosHD             +2.0 TB     disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk1s2, disk0s2
                                 BAF01440-556D-487D-909E-F25ADC68F41F
                                 Unencrypted Fusion Drive
/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *31.0 GB    disk3
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk3s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS VERBAT32GO              30.2 GB    disk3s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk3s3
```


----------



## macomaniac (8 Mai 2021)

Bon : fais un double-clic sur le pseudo installateur *Installer macOS Mojave* => afin de lancer le vrai téléchargement des paquets d'installation de Mojave.

- quand tu as la fenêtre d'installation > le volume démarré *Macintosh HD* sera par défaut affiché comme destination. Presse le bouton subalterne : "*Afficher tous les disques*" => et choisis le volume *VERBAT32GO*  comme destination. Mojave va donc s'installer sur la clé USB. Ça va fonctionner lentement mais ce sera toujours ça.​
Tu n'auras qu'à dire si tu as pu créer un compte d'utilisateur à la fin (fais-le avec les identifiants que tu souhaites définitivement) > et ouvrir sa session.


----------



## thys (8 Mai 2021)

Oui il annonce 15 minutes environ.


----------



## thys (8 Mai 2021)

Après plus de temps que prévu j'ai un système sur la clef usb.


----------



## macomaniac (9 Mai 2021)

Est-ce que tu es dans ta session Mojave de la clé ?

-si oui (et même si le fonctionnement est très lent : connexion USB + format *apfs* sur clé) > passe une commande :​

```
diskutil list
```

et poste le tableau des disques => que j'avise le dispositif d'ensemble.


----------



## thys (9 Mai 2021)

Wow oui le système mojave sur clef usb c'est pas la joie^^. J'ai quand même réussi à faire le diskutil list le voici :

```
Last login: Sun May  9 03:30:56 on console
iMac-de-Raph:~ raph$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Fusion                  62.1 GB    disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                58.4 GB    disk0s4

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Fusion                  2.0 TB     disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk1s3

/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS MacintosHD             +2.0 TB     disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2, disk1s2
                                 BAF01440-556D-487D-909E-F25ADC68F41F
                                 Unencrypted Fusion Drive

/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *31.0 GB    disk3
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk3s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk4         30.8 GB    disk3s2

/dev/disk4 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +30.8 GB    disk4
                                 Physical Store disk3s2
   1:                APFS Volume VERBAT32GO              12.1 GB    disk4s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 45.4 MB    disk4s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                510.4 MB   disk4s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      12.9 GB    disk4s4
```


----------



## macomaniac (9 Mai 2021)

Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil cs list
```

qui affiche un tableau détaillé du *CoreStorage* du Fusion Drive

Poste le tableau. J'ai besoin de récupérer l'*UUID* du *Logical Volume Group* (= *Conteneur CoreStorage*) => pour supprimer le Fusion Drive.


----------



## thys (9 Mai 2021)

```
Last login: Sun May  9 13:04:32 on console
iMac-de-Raph:~ raph$ diskutil cs list
CoreStorage logical volume groups (1 found)
|
+-- Logical Volume Group 3354D6B5-1487-43DE-867C-121E3C8F70B0
    =========================================================
    Name:         Fusion
    Status:       Online
    Size:         2062142287872 B (2.1 TB)
    Free Space:   69632 B (69.6 KB)
    |
    +-< Physical Volume 87348A06-E54C-4180-98A1-7D19C10D21EF
    |   ----------------------------------------------------
    |   Index:    0
    |   Disk:     disk0s2
    |   Status:   Online
    |   Size:     62087327744 B (62.1 GB)
    |
    +-< Physical Volume CE478613-B47D-48A8-9111-C360FCB2960B
    |   ----------------------------------------------------
    |   Index:    1
    |   Disk:     disk1s2
    |   Status:   Online
    |   Size:     2000054960128 B (2.0 TB)
    |
    +-> Logical Volume Family FA118BBE-5C9D-4683-A507-33386DAAF916
        ----------------------------------------------------------
        Encryption Type:         None
        |
        +-> Logical Volume BAF01440-556D-487D-909E-F25ADC68F41F
            ---------------------------------------------------
            Disk:                  disk2
            Status:                Online
            Size (Total):          2046000627712 B (2.0 TB)
            Revertible:            No
            LV Name:               MacintosHD
            Volume Name:           MacintosHD
            Content Hint:          Apple_HFS
            LVG Type:              Fusion, Sparse
```

J'ai pas bien compris l'intérêt de faire ces deux actions à partir du système sur clef usb?


----------



## macomaniac (9 Mai 2021)

Dans la session de la clé > passe la commande :

```
diskutil cs deleteLVG 3354D6B5-1487-43DE-867C-121E3C8F70B0 ; diskutil list
```

qui supprime le *CoreStorage* > ce qui reformate 2 volumes *Untitled* sur les 2 partitions des disques - puis ré-affiche le tableau des disques

Poste le retour.

Note : pour détruire le Fusion Drive > tu ne dois pas être démarré sur le volume qui en dépend.


----------



## thys (9 Mai 2021)

Et voici

```
iMac-de-Raph:~ raph$ diskutil cs deleteLVG 3354D6B5-1487-43DE-867C-121E3C8F70B0
Started CoreStorage operation
Unmounting Logical Volumes
Destroying Logical Volume Group
Erasing disk0s2
Initialized /dev/rdisk0s2 as a 58 GB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 8192k journal
Mounting disk
Erasing disk1s2
Initialized /dev/rdisk1s2 as a 2 TB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 155648k journal
Mounting disk
Finished CoreStorage operation
iMac-de-Raph:~ raph$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Untitled                62.1 GB    disk0s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                58.4 GB    disk0s4

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Untitled                2.0 TB     disk1s2

/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *31.0 GB    disk3
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk3s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk4         30.8 GB    disk3s2

/dev/disk4 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +30.8 GB    disk4
                                 Physical Store disk3s2
   1:                APFS Volume VERBAT32GO              12.3 GB    disk4s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 45.4 MB    disk4s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                510.4 MB   disk4s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      12.9 GB    disk4s4
```

et pour être bien sur

```
iMac-de-Raph:~ raph$ diskutil cs list
No CoreStorage logical volume groups found
```

Donc la il me reste la partie fat 32 à effacer, j'imagine quelque chose comme diskutil eraseDisk disk0s4 ?


----------



## macomaniac (9 Mai 2021)

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil eraseDisk jhfs+ SSD gpt disk0 ; diskutil list
```

qui réinitialise le SDD puis affiche le tableau des disques

Poste le retour.


----------



## thys (9 Mai 2021)

```
iMac-de-Raph:~ raph$ diskutil eraseDisk jhfs+ SSD2TO gpt disk0
Started erase on disk0
Unmounting disk
Creating the partition map
Waiting for partitions to activate
Formatting disk0s2 as Mac OS Extended (Journaled) with name SSD2TO
Initialized /dev/rdisk0s2 as a 113 GB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 16384k journal
Mounting disk
Finished erase on disk0
```

Je me suis trompé avec le 2to alors j'ai renommé sur le bureau directement.


```
iMac-de-Raph:~ raph$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS SSD                     121.0 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Untitled                2.0 TB     disk1s2

/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *31.0 GB    disk3
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk3s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk4         30.8 GB    disk3s2

/dev/disk4 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +30.8 GB    disk4
                                 Physical Store disk3s2
   1:                APFS Volume VERBAT32GO              12.3 GB    disk4s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 45.4 MB    disk4s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                510.4 MB   disk4s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      12.9 GB    disk4s4
```

Et donc à partir d'ici il faut recréer le corestorage proprement si je comprends bien.

note : Mince j'avais pas remarqué de suite mais le disk0 a changé depuis que je suis sur la clef usb ce n'est plus le ssd de 2to mais le ssd nvme128go !


----------



## macomaniac (9 Mai 2021)

Non. Comme tu vas installer Mojave > il faut créer un Fusion Drive de type *apfs* (nouveau type) et plus *CoreStorage* (ancien type).

- passe la commande :​

```
diskutil ap create disk0s2 disk1s2 "Macintosh HD" ; diskutil list internal ; diskutil ap list
```

la commande crée un Fusion Drive de type *apfs* > avec exportation d'un *Conteneur* collectif de *2,1 To* contenant un volume *Macintosh HD* > puis affiche la configuration interne seule > enfin le tableau détaillé des Conteneurs apfs

Poste l'intégralité du retour de la commande.


----------



## thys (9 Mai 2021)

```
iMac-de-Raph:~ raph$ diskutil ap create
Usage:  diskutil apfs create <disk> [<disk>] <name>
        where <disk> = MountPoint|DiskIdentifier|DeviceNode
              <name> = a volume name
Create an empty APFS Container and add one unencrypted space-sharing APFS
Volume with the given name to it. This verb is a limited combination of the
diskutil apfs createContainer and diskutil apfs addVolume verbs.
Ownership of the affected disks is required.
Example:  diskutil apfs create disk0s2 MyTestVolume
iMac-de-Raph:~ raph$ diskutil ap create disk0s2 disk1s2 "Macintosh HD" ; diskutil list internal ; diskutil ap list
Started APFS operation on disk0s2 SSD
Creating a new empty APFS Container
Unmounting Volumes
Switching disk0s2 to APFS
Switching disk1s2 to APFS
Creating APFS Container
FusionLC autodetect: regular Fusion
Created new APFS Container disk2
Disk from APFS operation: disk2
Finished APFS operation on disk0s2 SSD
Started APFS operation on disk2
Preparing to add APFS Volume to APFS Container disk2
Creating APFS Volume
Created new APFS Volume disk2s1
Mounting APFS Volume
Setting volume permissions
Disk from APFS operation: disk2s1
Finished APFS operation on disk2
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         2.0 TB     disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +2.1 TB     disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk1s2, disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            786.4 KB   disk2s1

APFS Containers (2 found)
|
+-- Container disk4 266AE559-2FA4-4E49-A996-3244A53DE12D
|   ====================================================
|   APFS Container Reference:     disk4
|   Size (Capacity Ceiling):      30819704832 B (30.8 GB)
|   Capacity In Use By Volumes:   25852002304 B (25.9 GB) (83.9% used)
|   Capacity Not Allocated:       4967702528 B (5.0 GB) (16.1% free)
|   |
|   +-< Physical Store disk3s2 E46832A9-4C85-4807-9076-FA1E7CF01B74
|   |   -----------------------------------------------------------
|   |   APFS Physical Store Disk:   disk3s2
|   |   Size:                       30819704832 B (30.8 GB)
|   |
|   +-> Volume disk4s1 FCC820C0-2B8C-3D52-BD9A-86FBAC9D7C4A
|   |   ---------------------------------------------------
|   |   APFS Volume Disk (Role):   disk4s1 (No specific role)
|   |   Name:                      VERBAT32GO (Case-insensitive)
|   |   Mount Point:               /
|   |   Capacity Consumed:         12337696768 B (12.3 GB)
|   |   FileVault:                 No
|   |
|   +-> Volume disk4s2 0C1D4388-3449-4BBC-BF95-353ACCF8FB27
|   |   ---------------------------------------------------
|   |   APFS Volume Disk (Role):   disk4s2 (Preboot)
|   |   Name:                      Preboot (Case-insensitive)
|   |   Mount Point:               Not Mounted
|   |   Capacity Consumed:         45428736 B (45.4 MB)
|   |   FileVault:                 No
|   |
|   +-> Volume disk4s3 07CFA16E-1F22-4F4D-AACC-ED65692163DF
|   |   ---------------------------------------------------
|   |   APFS Volume Disk (Role):   disk4s3 (Recovery)
|   |   Name:                      Recovery (Case-insensitive)
|   |   Mount Point:               Not Mounted
|   |   Capacity Consumed:         510414848 B (510.4 MB)
|   |   FileVault:                 No
|   |
|   +-> Volume disk4s4 A4126866-0F4B-4DFF-94A4-86330B30BD57
|       ---------------------------------------------------
|       APFS Volume Disk (Role):   disk4s4 (VM)
|       Name:                      VM (Case-insensitive)
|       Mount Point:               Not Mounted
|       Capacity Consumed:         12884922368 B (12.9 GB)
|       FileVault:                 No
|
+-- Container disk2 3BCBDFD1-6B7C-442C-AA50-07466ECDD4FA
    ====================================================
    APFS Container Reference:     disk2 (Fusion)
    Size (Capacity Ceiling):      2121312247808 B (2.1 TB)
    Capacity In Use By Volumes:   8910295040 B (8.9 GB) (0.4% used)
    Capacity Not Allocated:       2112401952768 B (2.1 TB) (99.6% free)
    |
    +-< Physical Store disk1s2 F6C01E0C-4F29-4DCB-91BE-F7403D03A593
    |   -----------------------------------------------------------
    |   APFS Physical Store Disk:   disk1s2 (Secondary, Designated Aux Use)
    |   Size:                       2000189177856 B (2.0 TB)
    |
    +-< Physical Store disk0s2 FE55A2BE-2BBB-4E32-9A88-B0A342E46A1C
    |   -----------------------------------------------------------
    |   APFS Physical Store Disk:   disk0s2 (Main)
    |   Size:                       121123069952 B (121.1 GB)
    |
    +-> Volume disk2s1 F0E1EBA6-DE0E-4F58-8FC6-DFF3D1EDAE22
        ---------------------------------------------------
        APFS Volume Disk (Role):   disk2s1 (No specific role)
        Name:                      Macintosh HD (Case-insensitive)
        Mount Point:               /Volumes/Macintosh HD
        Capacity Consumed:         786432 B (786.4 KB)
        FileVault:                 No
```

Je pense que c'était ici que j'avais fait mon erreur sur capitan j'ai du essayé ceci : diskutil cs create disk1s2 disk0s2 Macintosh HD


----------



## thys (9 Mai 2021)

+-< Physical Store disk1s2 F6C01E0C-4F29-4DCB-91BE-F7403D03A593
    |   -----------------------------------------------------------
    |   APFS Physical Store Disk:   disk1s2 (Secondary, Designated Aux Use).    <== c'est plus clair en tout cas
    |   Size:                       2000189177856 B (2.0 TB)
    |
    +-< Physical Store disk0s2 FE55A2BE-2BBB-4E32-9A88-B0A342E46A1C
    |   -----------------------------------------------------------
    |   APFS Physical Store Disk:   disk0s2 (Main)      et ici aussi
    |   Size:                       121123069952 B (121.1 GB)


----------



## macomaniac (9 Mai 2021)

Tout a bien marché. Et voici qui va t'intéresser -->

```
+-< Physical Store disk1s2 F6C01E0C-4F29-4DCB-91BE-F7403D03A593
    |   -----------------------------------------------------------
    |   APFS Physical Store Disk:   disk1s2 (Secondary, Designated Aux Use)
    |   Size:                       2000189177856 B (2.0 TB)
    |
    +-< Physical Store disk0s2 FE55A2BE-2BBB-4E32-9A88-B0A342E46A1C
    |   -----------------------------------------------------------
    |   APFS Physical Store Disk:   disk0s2 (Main)
    |   Size:                       121123069952 B (121.1 GB)
```

chaque partition principale des 2 disques contient un magasin de stockage primaire de l'*apfs* appelé *Physical Store*. Tu remarques que le magasin de la partition du HDD *disk1s2* a bien le *performance role* : *Secondary, Designated Aux Use* (auxiliaire ou de stockage) > et le magasin de la partition du SSD *disk0s2* le *performance role* : *Main* (principal ou moteur). Tu sais ainsi que ton Fusion Drive est monté à l'endroit cette fois-ci. C'est le privilège de l'*apfs* d'afficher les rôles des magasins d'un Fusion Drive > alors que pour un *CoreStorage* les rôles ne sont pas affichés.

Es-tu prêt à cloner à rebours la distribution de ton Mojave externe => dans le *Conteneur* interne ? - opération légère car il y a peu de *Go* à copier.


----------



## macomaniac (9 Mai 2021)

Note : je vois que tu avais relevé de toi-même les valeurs de *performance roles* des 2 magasins.


----------



## thys (9 Mai 2021)

Et comment que je suis prêt par contre là, j'ai aucune idée de ce que l'on va bien pouvoir faire.
Peut être une image disque du système de la clef mais... j'avoue que je suis assez curieux.


----------



## macomaniac (9 Mai 2021)

Alors va à cette page internet : ☞*Carbon Copy Cloner*☜ (clique le lien rouge). Télécharge le logiciel et déplace-le dans les Applications. C'est un logiciel de clonage éprouvé. Tu as droit à une démo gratuite de 1 mois (sans restrictions logicielles) dont tu vas profiter.

----------

À présent lance CCC > et dans son panneau définis une tâche telle que :


SOURCE = *VERBAT32GO*

DESTINATION = *Macintosh HD*

SafetyNet = *Désactivé*

Presse le bouton "*Cloner*"

Le logiciel va cloner *VERBAT32GO* dans *Macintosh HD* > puis créer les volumes auxiliaires requis dans le *Conteneur* de destination. Quand il t'annonce que tout est fini > redémarre > la touche "*alt*" tenue pressée pour obtenir l'écran de choix du volume de démarrage. Choisis : *Macintosh HD* > démarre dessus. Tu n'auras qu'à dire si tu as bien pu ouvrir une session en interne.


----------



## thys (9 Mai 2021)

Oui aucun problème pour ouvrir une session en interne, j'ai tout de même enlevé les permissions de carboncc (on sait jamais).
GRAND MERCI j'ai un tout nouveau système j'espère pouvoir installer mes logiciels comme avant, je suis très content. Boot Camp me laisse effectivement allouer ce que je veux à la partition fat32.
Ehhh bien je ne sais comment vous remercier Mr Macomaniac, c'est pas la première fois que je consulte le forum pour trouver vos conseils très bien expliqué et compréhensible si l'on mets du siens.
Alors encore une fois MERCI
C'est vraiment super d'avoir quelqu'un qui prend beaucoup de temps pour guider, j'imagine beaucoup de personnes qui, comme moi ont une maîtrise très limitée du langage unix et les amener à taper quelques commandes.

J'ai une dernière question cependant ce volume :
  +-> Volume disk2s3 FE962FA0-6734-4587-B02B-CEB705D252E2
    |   APFS Volume Disk (Role):   disk2s3 (Recovery)
    |   Name:                      Recovery (Case-insensitive)
    |   Mount Point:               Not Mounted
    |   Capacity Consumed:         524881920 B (524.9 MB)
    |   FileVault:                 No

est donc maintenant devenu la partition qui s'ouvre lorsqu'on fait pomme+R au démarrage (recovery) et est donc un système Mojave.
Donc s'il m'arrivait malheur de nouveau, cela m'installerait un Mojave par contre si je le faisais à partir d'internet apple me ferais revenir vers El Capitan ai je juste?


----------



## macomaniac (10 Mai 2021)

Content pour toi !

- Mojave s'installe dans une distribution de *4* volumes *apfs* dans un *Conteneur* : le volume de démarrage *Macintosh HD* et 3 auxiliaires : *Preboot* (prédémarrage) > *Recovery* (secours) > *VM* (*V*irtual *M*emory : archivage de la *RAM* et du *swap*). *Recovery* contient l'OS de secours Mojave démarrable via *⌘R* (il n'y a plus de partition *Recovery HD* externe). Les 2 volumes *Preboot* & *Recovery* sont non montés par défaut pour la session d'utilisateur. *VM* est monté par défaut à la localisation : */private/var/vm* du volume principal démarré.​​- *⌘R* démarre l'OS de secours local de Mojave et permet de réinstaller cet OS. Tu disposes en plus en principe de *2* démarrages par internet alternatifs : *⌘⌥⇧R* (*cmd alt maj R*) qui télécharge en *RAM* l'OS de secours d'usine du Mac (*El Capitan*) > & *⌘⌥R* (*cmd alt R*) qui télécharge en *RAM* l'OS de secours du plus récent OS public (Big Sur).​


----------

